# PopSugar Special Edition Fall 2014



## naturalactions (Aug 6, 2014)

It's here! Who's in?

I am a sucker for fall, so I already bought it.





It ships by August 31st


----------



## jbird1175 (Aug 6, 2014)

ME!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Aug 6, 2014)

The 2013 ps fall box was my favourite subscription box of all time, but the ones from this year haven't impressed me. I'm going to hold off... if I like the box, there are always people selling them after they ship. 

A good spoiler could change my mind though!


----------



## kristab94 (Aug 6, 2014)

With 4000 boxes I think there is time to wait for a spoiler and decide.  The last 2 LE boxes haven't been anything great but I loved last Fall's LE.  Hrmmmm


----------



## jbird1175 (Aug 6, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> The 2013 ps fall box was my favourite subscription box of all time....


I traded the the Christian LaCroix notebook and gifted the Library of Flowers bubble bath (loved the product, didn't love the scent). Despite this, this was also my all-time fave box. I wear the RZ ring almost every day and I use the bag weekly.

Let's reminisce over last year's Fall LE box...

http://musthave.popsugar.com/Fall-Style-Must-Have-Box-Revealed-31665250


----------



## AMaas (Aug 6, 2014)

I bought one!


----------



## naturalactions (Aug 6, 2014)

jbird1175 said:


> Let's reminisce over last year's Fall LE box...
> 
> http://musthave.popsugar.com/Fall-Style-Must-Have-Box-Revealed-31665250


Haha...I remember those "cookies". Did anyone like those? I tried hard, but ended up throwing them out. Otherwise, I loved everything else. My eyeshadow look today was done with the Stila palette. Still going strong a year later!


----------



## phanne (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm such a sucker for these. Actually I'm just a sucker for Pop Sugar since I bought a year subscription in March and they have put out a code every month since I joined. :blink:


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 6, 2014)

Last fall PS box was my fav LE box to date. The last 2 have been a little meh so I'm on the fence- show me a good spoiler &amp; ill hit the submit button.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MoiSurtout (Aug 6, 2014)

jbird1175 said:


> I traded the the Christian LaCroix notebook and gifted the Library of Flowers bubble bath (loved the product, didn't love the scent). Despite this, this was also my all-time fave box. I wear the RZ ring almost every day and I use the bag weekly.
> 
> Let's reminisce over last year's Fall LE box...
> 
> http://musthave.popsugar.com/Fall-Style-Must-Have-Box-Revealed-31665250


That's funny, I traded for an extra bubble bath and bought the Christian Lacroix notecards that match the stripey notebook. I loved everything but those awful biscuits. 

I wonder if the clutch shown in the photo will be in the box? It would be nice to get a real clutch. Not a zip pouch, not a wallet, but an actual clutch.


----------



## naturalactions (Aug 6, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> That's funny, I traded for an extra bubble bath and bought the Christian Lacroix notecards that match the stripey notebook. I loved everything but those awful biscuits.
> 
> *I wonder if the clutch shown in the photo will be in the box? It would be nice to get a real clutch. Not a zip pouch, not a wallet, but an actual clutch. *


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 6, 2014)

jbird1175 said:


> I traded the the Christian LaCroix notebook and gifted the Library of Flowers bubble bath (loved the product, didn't love the scent). Despite this, this was also my all-time fave box. I wear the RZ ring almost every day and I use the bag weekly.
> 
> Let's reminisce over last year's Fall LE box...
> 
> http://musthave.popsugar.com/Fall-Style-Must-Have-Box-Revealed-31665250


True, it was a good box!  I carry that bag many times in a week for errands and wear the ring and use the amazing Library of Flowers bubble bath as often as I can.  I got a couple of the notebooks and gave them out as gifts.


----------



## Janice Marie (Aug 6, 2014)

It's $100?  What is in it?


----------



## naturalactions (Aug 6, 2014)

LAmourToujours said:


> It's $100?  What is in it?


@ -  It is always a surprise until someone gets their box and posts the contents, which is always (in my experience) before the official PopSugar reveal. Sometimes we get a spoiler (or 2), but that is never guaranteed. That is what people are waiting for when they mention needing to have a spoiler to push them over the edge of ordering.

The special edition boxes usually sell out before they are shipped, so you can't wait to see what is in it to buy it later. However as @@MoiSurtout stated, someone is always willing to trade or sell part of or an entire box, so if you see something you love, there is chance you can still get it without having to purchase it directly.


----------



## Janice Marie (Aug 6, 2014)

Thank you! I just ordered my first box (August) don't have it yet and am not sure I would want to spend $100 completely blind!  I love one of boxes I've subscribed (mainly ipsy)  to and a lot I wasn't impressed with (birch box, glossy box, lip something, the food ones).  Hopefully this brand is good.


----------



## naturalactions (Aug 6, 2014)

LAmourToujours said:


> Thank you! I just ordered my first box (August) don't have it yet and am not sure I would want to spend $100 completely blind!  I love one of boxes I've subscribed (mainly ipsy)  to and a lot I wasn't impressed with (birch box, glossy box, lip something, the food ones).  Hopefully this brand is good.


Welcome to the PopSugar and subscription box world!! Definitely do a websearch for past boxes to see what types of items you can expect from PopSugar, for both the monthly and limited edition boxes. If you do want to stay surprised, it may be best to stay away from these threads once shipping notice start to go out as spoilers are posted as soon as possible.


----------



## maenad25 (Aug 6, 2014)

I swore I would never buy a limited edition Popsugar box again after the nightmare of the Resort Box. But I am feeling the siren call!  I won't have money until the end of the month so we'll see if I come to my senses or not.


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 6, 2014)

I have skipped the last couple of monthly boxes, but something about the fall LE just reached out and grabbed me.  My birthday is often the first day of fall, so I'm just considering this an early birthday gift to myself!  Hope it's a good one.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Aug 6, 2014)

I just bought one.  I have no willpower.


----------



## Laurenv78 (Aug 6, 2014)

Bought....ugh, same boat.....no willpower.  Plus, I like the fancier black boxes to store all the products I obtain because of this sub box addiction.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 6, 2014)

I'll buy it, but later.  I love my Rachel ring from last fall. I wear it all the time!


----------



## kannikasuki (Aug 6, 2014)

I've had a pretty stressful few months so I had to as a celebration of surviving summer school while working full time and training for a 10k! I love fall, so I'm pretty excited!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Aug 6, 2014)

Yay! Yay! Yay! Just bought it. I missed out on the last fall box because I waited too long and ended up having to buy the ring. I can't wait. I love everything about fall!


----------



## fairytale113 (Aug 6, 2014)

phanne said:


> I'm such a sucker for these. Actually I'm just a sucker for Pop Sugar since I bought a year subscription in March and they have put out a code every month since I joined. :blink:


Lol.. Same here !!!!


----------



## pbpink (Aug 6, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> I'll buy it, but later.  I love my Rachel ring from last fall. I wear it all the time!


in the picture posted, she is wearing a ring, perhaps heart shaped??


----------



## JenTX (Aug 6, 2014)

pbpink said:


> in the picture posted, she is wearing a ring, perhaps heart shaped??


I think it's triangular.


----------



## naturalactions (Aug 6, 2014)

pbpink said:


> in the picture posted, she is wearing a ring, perhaps heart shaped??


It looks like a knuckle duster type ring...at least, I think that is what that style is called...


----------



## nicepenguins (Aug 6, 2014)

Yay!! I bought mine.

If you're new to the LE boxes I've generally found that they have upgraded versions (more luxe brands) of similar items from the normal boxes. So for example instead of the scarf from a normal box there was an alpaca scarf. Instead of an OCD nail polish, two Christmases ago had a Deborah Lippmann set. So it's usually a similar number of items of similar types but fancier. If you're debating buying it that might help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## IffB (Aug 6, 2014)

Shame....I could not even wait for a spoiler.

Happy, happy.... Joy, joy!


----------



## grey (Aug 6, 2014)

Fall is my absolute favorite season. Even though I didn't 100% love the summer box, I knew I'd be buying the fall box. I can't resist autumn... even a tiny little bit. Scarves, hot chocolate, hoodie sweatshirts, the crunch of leaves under my feet, the movie Hocus Pocus playing over and over on ABC Family, Halloween, squash, caramel apples, finger-less gloves, late night walks in sweatpants with my dogs... if I even think of one of those items when I'm on the PopSugar Must Have page, I'm like... YUP! DONE.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 7, 2014)

Hmmm, still deciding whether to buy or not.  Hoping for a spoiler to push me one way or another!


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Aug 7, 2014)

I've read a lot of disappointed comments about their LE boxes for $100. Do the happy people not speak out as often? 

IDK, I might get one or I might buy 3 more Memebox Superboxes than I had planned to..


----------



## crowsgirl15 (Aug 7, 2014)

GirlyGirlie said:


> I've read a lot of disappointed comments about their LE boxes for $100. Do the happy people not speak out as often?
> 
> IDK, I might get one or I might buy 3 more Memebox Superboxes than I had planned to..


When I see the disappointed comments, I always wonder if I'm just easily pleased  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I've loved the last three, used everything in them, and they've been worth the price point for me. There's usually one or two items that don't quite work for me...but I'm always WELL over $100 value by the time I get to that point.

I do think people are more likely to comment when they don't like something...but it's also probably true that less people have LOVED the boxes than in the past, because when people are through the roof they tend to comment as well.

All I know is Popsugar LE boxes haven't let ME down yet. They let me try new things and add a few new staples to my house and wardrobe.


----------



## sylarana (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm getting one too. I love the LE ones more than the regular ones. I wasn't happy with the way they handled the delay of the resort box and the clutch in it was useless .. actually no, I do use it for transporting things. It's convenient, but a simple $5 plastic pouch would do the job.

Anyways, even so, I've been super happy with every single LE box. So excited for the next one! I wish they had them as a yearly subscription with a nice discount!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 7, 2014)

I liked most of the stuff in the summer LE box, but not enough that I felt good about spending $100 on it. Most likely won't be purchasing another LE without a completely irresistable spoiler any time soon.


----------



## northwest22 (Aug 7, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> I have skipped the last couple of monthly boxes, but something about the fall LE just reached out and grabbed me.  My birthday is often the first day of fall, so I'm just considering this an early birthday gift to myself!  Hope it's a good one.


My bday is Sept 22, when's yours?


----------



## catipa (Aug 7, 2014)

I just ordered mine, I loved last years and can't wait to see what they come up with this year  Fall is my most favorite time of the year and this box is a wonderful treat to myself.


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 7, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> My bday is Sept 22, when's yours?


Birthday twins!

And we have a triplet around here, too. Have to check thru the Summerswap chat, cause she's there somewhere


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 7, 2014)

So excited for the limited fall box. I love anything fall.   I can always count on popsugar to do a great job with value  too.   I jumped right on this


----------



## SuzeeLauren (Aug 7, 2014)

Debating ordering this... I probably shouldn't because I'm heading off on vacation in a week and should use my 'fun money' for that, but last fall's LE was my FAVORITE!  I still use the bag constantly and actually borrowed it to my sister yesterday since we (and my mom, other sisters, aunts and gal cousins) took my grandma downtown Chicago to Millennium Park and exploring for her 90th birthday!  Love that bag to toss extras (shoes, band-aids, chapstick, ankle brace, ect.) in because it's comfortable to carry and looks so cute!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 7, 2014)

Any of you ladies have an idea how many SE  boxes are left.


----------



## naturalactions (Aug 7, 2014)

Yes, if someone could teach us where to look on the source code for the number of boxes left, I would appreciate it! 

N/M found it! 2257 boxes left.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 7, 2014)

2,225, depends on your browser. #googleit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

W/Chrome go over to the right side and click on the 3 lines, click tools&gt;view source 

The line of code your looking for looks like this:

&lt;div class="products-left"&gt;2255 Boxes Left!&lt;/div&gt;


----------



## nicepenguins (Aug 7, 2014)

They just posted a Pinterest inspo board in Facebook. Items listed include cobalt blue, jasmine, vanilla, bold lip colors, NYC, etc.


----------



## secrethoarder (Aug 7, 2014)

Judging by how many times they pinned bold lips, I think it's safe to assume we're getting a lipstick. Maybe a BITE one?? 

I'm also going to guess a candle that is either Vanilla or Jasmine scented and a cobalt blue fashion accessory like a scarf or clutch.


----------



## goldenstateerin (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm getting my first month of Popsugar this month (thanks to a friend who was tired of hearing me talk about signing up for it). And, I am so excited. Now I've been trying to decide on the Fall LE box. All the reviews from last fall seem to be that people love it or hate it.

I haven't decided whether I'm getting one or not. But, I've been looking at the Pinterest board and I love all the colors and patterns that they are posting. I've also looked at how many boxes are left at least 10 times in the past hour. So, I'll probably end up caving in a few days and getting one. Based on what I've seen on Pinterest, I think it'll be worth it!


----------



## northwest22 (Aug 7, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> Birthday twins!And we have a triplet around here, too. Have to check thru the Summerswap chat, cause she's there somewhere


That's awesome! I love Fall so much I feel like I was born on the exact perfect day for my personality. Love the rain and leaves changing, love everything pumpkin flavored. (Hate summer.)

I'm thinking I want to get this box. But, I really don't want another clutch and especially not a snakeskin one. Hopefully that clutch in the picture isn't what we would be getting. That doesn't seem very Fall themed.


----------



## jackieee (Aug 7, 2014)

I've liked the other LE boxes I've bought (Fall 2013 and Winter 2013), so I went ahead and got it. Ugh, don't disappoint me, PopSugar!! That $107 could've gone to my 2015 vacation fund!


----------



## Sadejane (Aug 7, 2014)

I was on MSA the other day making a bold statement about how I wanted nothing to do with this box (after the disaster that was the Resort box and lackluster summer box).   Then I went to the inspiration board on Pinterest and totally caved.  For real though, if this one doesn't totally amaze and awe, I will be done with the LE/SE boxes.    

My hope is for a beautiful purse, shawl or cat eye sunglasses.


----------



## northwest22 (Aug 7, 2014)

Sadejane said:


> I was on MSA the other day making a bold statement about how I wanted nothing to do with this box (after the disaster that was the Resort box and lackluster summer box).   Then I went to the inspiration board on Pinterest and totally caved.  For real though, if this one doesn't totally amaze and awe, I will be done with the LE/SE boxes.
> 
> My hope is for a beautiful purse, shawl or cat eye sunglasses.


Could you post the link to he Pinterest board? I don't really know how or use Pinterest and when I typed in "Popsugar Musthave" it came up with a million random pics of people's past boxes.

Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 7, 2014)

Here's the link  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.pinterest.com/popsugarmh/inspiration-special-edition-fall-style/


----------



## Baublesntreats (Aug 7, 2014)

I am torn.  My very first PS special edition box was the Resort one, which wasn't exactly great for the $100.  I skipped the summer box and was happy about my decision when I saw what was in it.  I was so ready to skip this one too, but I love everything about that Pinterest board!  Looking back at reviews for last year's special edition boxes, my favorites would have been the holiday ones (not counting the Neiman Marcus box, which is in a league of its own), but the fall box would have been a close second.  I know I'll want any holiday special edition boxes PS has this year, so maybe I should just save up for those?  What to do, what to do...  :unsure2:


----------



## Janice Marie (Aug 7, 2014)

I decided to just buy myself my favorite foundation and 7!!! things at nordstrom rack and skip this - I can do a lot with $100


----------



## chachithegreat (Aug 7, 2014)

I, as always, caved and bought this. I loved last years fall style box and I guess I'm a freak, but I even liked the cookies. I actually used the Rachel Zoe ring to help motivate myself to lose weight. It's my goal to wear it comfortably on my right ring finger. I've lost 40 lbs since last year and I try it on every few days to keep myself motivated. It really has helped and the ring has actually become pretty meaningful to me bc of it. It now fits just a little tightly, so I'm almost there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## secrethoarder (Aug 7, 2014)

chachithegreat said:


> I, as always, caved and bought this. I loved last years fall style box and I guess I'm a freak, but I even liked the cookies. I actually used the Rachel Zoe ring to help motivate myself to lose weight. It's my goal to wear it comfortably on my right ring finger. I've lost 40 lbs since last year and I try it on every few days to keep myself motivated. It really has helped and the ring has actually become pretty meaningful to me bc of it. It now fits just a little tightly, so I'm almost there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Congratulations on the weight loss!! You go girl, that's serious dedication and hard work


----------



## fancyfarmer (Aug 7, 2014)

chachithegreat said:


> I, as always, caved and bought this. I loved last years fall style box and I guess I'm a freak, but I even liked the cookies. I actually used the Rachel Zoe ring to help motivate myself to lose weight. It's my goal to wear it comfortably on my right ring finger. I've lost 40 lbs since last year and I try it on every few days to keep myself motivated. It really has helped and the ring has actually become pretty meaningful to me bc of it. It now fits just a little tightly, so I'm almost there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Congratulations! That's such a huge accomplishment! Keep up the great work to getting to your goal.


----------



## northwest22 (Aug 7, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> Here's the link  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> http://www.pinterest.com/popsugarmh/inspiration-special-edition-fall-style/


Thank you! That took me to a bunch of pictures, I'm guessing it's the one with the woman wearing a scarf and holding coffee. Hmmmm... Looks like good stuff.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Aug 8, 2014)

Hmmm...I'm so on the fence about this box! I ordered the resort and summer LE boxes and just wasn't impressed. But because I was dead set against ever ordering another PSMH LE box I signed myself up for the Nina Garcia box. Not sure if I can justify a $100 box this month AND next month. I wish there was already a spoiler out.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Aug 8, 2014)

And this thread has me craving hot chocolate and pumpkin pie!


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 8, 2014)

Try this link-  it should hopefully take you to the PS fall inspiration -  theres 34 pics - I'm loving the bold lips shown and the cobolt blue clutch in the one pic---- would love a clutch in that color--- tres chic

Edit:

I forgot to post the link &amp; now for some darn reason my cut copy paste function is not working---- UGH!!!   I'll try again in a little - sorry.


----------



## maenad25 (Aug 8, 2014)

I broke down and ordered it. I swore never again after the Resort Box debacle but I guess "never say never!"  The Resort Box was okay but not worth $100. Plus, I was one of the people who had their box severely delayed with no good explanation.  I was so relieved when I saw the contents of the Summer LE box that I did NOT buy it.  I may stick to Fall/Winter LE boxes. They seem to have better products overall.

Looks like they are down to 1860 boxes.


----------



## northwest22 (Aug 8, 2014)

maenad25 said:


> I broke down and ordered it. I swore never again after the Resort Box debacle but I guess "never say never!"  The Resort Box was okay but not worth $100. Plus, I was one of the people who had their box severely delayed with no good explanation.  I was so relieved when I saw the contents of the Summer LE box that I did NOT buy it.  I may stick to Fall/Winter LE boxes. They seem to have better products overall.
> 
> Looks like they are down to 1860 boxes.


Me too! And I totally don't have money to spare, but....come on, it's a Fall box. How could I resist?! I am exactly like you, disappointed by the resort box I got and then relieved I didn't order the summer box. However, I must admit that I've come to appreciate the resort items over time. I use the towel weekly, the face mist is a luxury and makes me feel fancy, I'm obsessed with the taffy to the point that I am almost willing to pay $25 plus shipping to get my hands on more of it, I feel like there was one other thing I liked, but it must not be a standout because I can't remember it now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. With PS I often find the items I felt "meh" about kind of grow on me. And some of the items I'm most excited about (Cuyana scarf) end up not being right for me. It's interesting how I'm learning more about my own likes and dislikes. I've always hated gold jewelry, but since PS seems to refuse to send silver I've been trying the gold pieces and they actually look good on me. Who knew?!

Anyway, since I can't afford to take real vacations, I'm grateful that PS gives me little vacations in a box to look forward too.


----------



## northwest22 (Aug 8, 2014)

Oh, I remember the other thing I liked from the resort box.. The bracelets! They are so lovely, but I forgot about them because I work in a place where I have my hands and arms in water all the time, so I never get to actually wear them.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Aug 8, 2014)

I really didn't like the summer box so there's no way I would pay $100 again. I wish they did stuff like this at a lower price point so I felt better about taking a chance. But I'm looking forward to seeing everything you all get!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Aug 8, 2014)

What do you guys think the threads and measuring tape could be from the most recent pinterest image?


----------



## Sadejane (Aug 8, 2014)

chachithegreat said:


> I, as always, caved and bought this. I loved last years fall style box and I guess I'm a freak, but I even liked the cookies. I actually used the Rachel Zoe ring to help motivate myself to lose weight. It's my goal to wear it comfortably on my right ring finger. I've lost 40 lbs since last year and I try it on every few days to keep myself motivated. It really has helped and the ring has actually become pretty meaningful to me bc of it. It now fits just a little tightly, so I'm almost there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Congrats on the weight loss . . that Rachel Zoe ring is gorgeous and that's really great how you turned it into something so positive!  I adore my ring and love to wear it when I dress up, but it's so good with jeans and a t-shirt.  Very timeless and classy.   

I have to give it up for Rachel Zoe. . she has the most beautiful taste in everything and I wish more of her jewels, accessories and clothes were in my price range.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a RZ Quarterly box. . .can you imagine, with her connections and taste?  A girl can dream.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## camel11 (Aug 8, 2014)

Aye, just caved, even though I actually would not have liked the box last year! I decided from Pinterest the box will include a cobalt blue wrap/throw/scarf, and either Ilia lip crayons or TF Melted... but if there isn't lipstick then they have to stop pinning those gorgeous colors. 

As for the needle and thread... perhaps a DIY project?

I'm also convinced there's a candle off the vanilla inspiration.

My brain has curated quite the box out of thin air...


----------



## HazelG (Aug 8, 2014)

Just caved in and bought.

Red lips and cobalt blue items all over Pinterest.

1819 boxes left!


----------



## ribox22 (Aug 9, 2014)

I caved too - darn willpower.


----------



## kannikasuki (Aug 9, 2014)

I looked back and the past inspiration board collage pictures all have an item directly from the box. The resort had the Turkish towel and the summer had the palm tree image off the bag. I'm betting the knit pattern in the image is directly from an item in the box. Probably a scarf or a wrap (I'd love either, but hoping for a wrap!). Or it could be the pen, which is actually rather cute.

I hope that they do intentionally hide a spoiler in the collage! It makes it a fun find the spoiler game!


----------



## Weebs (Aug 9, 2014)

I've never purchased a PopSugar LE box before but last Fall's box looked amazing.  I hope this years is as good or better cause this is the first time I've dropped $100 on a box, sight unseen!


----------



## Coley2277 (Aug 9, 2014)

The August box will be my first box. Do you think the LE boxes are worth it? I seen the resort box and that did not seem worth it. Also I see alot of people saying the checked out MSA what is that?

Thanks


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 9, 2014)

Coley2277 said:


> The August box will be my first box. Do you think the LE boxes are worth it? I seen the resort box and that did not seem worth it. Also I see alot of people saying the checked out MSA what is that?
> 
> Thanks


MSA is a blog called My Subscription Addiction.

The LE boxes are worth it in terms of value, but you should check out past boxes for an example of contents. (even if it's worth a lot, it's worthless if you don't like it!)


----------



## maenad25 (Aug 9, 2014)

I was just looking at the Pinterest board.  I think we'll get some really bold cosmetics. Probably a super-bright lipstick based on all the references to lips.  I would LOVE to see some fingerless gloves!  Maybe there will be something scented jasmine or vanilla?  And something will definitely be blue!  I'm wondering about all the references to leaves.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm on the fence with this. I think if it's still around in September I may give it a go.


----------



## Baublesntreats (Aug 10, 2014)

I ordered it. I am weak, but I just love the fall! That Pinterest board really did it for me. I really hope the box lives up to expectations!


----------



## Sadejane (Aug 10, 2014)

Coley2277 said:


> The August box will be my first box. Do you think the LE boxes are worth it? I seen the resort box and that did not seem worth it. Also I see alot of people saying the checked out MSA what is that?
> 
> Thanks


The Popsugar Limited Edition/Special Edition boxes are all over the place in value but are usually $250 to $300+.  The Resort Box actually had a high $$ value, but a lot of it came from the Rb of McD pouch, which still burns my britches.   Other boxes have had a lower value, but I've liked them much better because they had things that were useful to me.  So far, my favorite box was the fall 2013 with the Rachel Zoe ring.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Aug 10, 2014)

Do the codes for monthly PSMH boxes also work with LE boxes?


----------



## northwest22 (Aug 10, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> Do the codes for monthly PSMH boxes also work with LE boxes?


No. Unfortunately, they have a little area on the order page that says codes don't work for LE boxes.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Aug 10, 2014)

Aww, bummer. Guess I could have looked that one up myself, eh.


----------



## 25boxes (Aug 10, 2014)

Anyone think that the jasmine scent is not going to be lotion but instead a candle?  I guess in the candle trend world, at the end of summer, lots of people buy summer candles like the jasmine-scented Nest Bamboo :-O  then they crave clove or orange or apple or pumpkin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CSCS2 (Aug 10, 2014)

25boxes said:


> Anyone think that the jasmine scent is not going to be lotion but instead a candle?  I guess in the candle trend world, at the end of summer, lots of people buy summer candles like the jasmine-scented Nest Bamboo :-O  then they crave clove or orange or apple or pumpkin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I could definitely see it being a candle instead of a lotion! I was trying to figure out if the vanilla and jasmine would go together but I think that the vanilla is probably related to whatever food item is included in it.

I'm curious to see what the spoiler is if they decide to release one. There are still 1600+ boxes available so I'm thinking that they'll probably release one tomorrow and it'll likely be the third- or second-most expensive item in the box.


----------



## CSCS2 (Aug 10, 2014)

Also, I really hope that they don't include another clutch in this box. That'd be three in a row!


----------



## 25boxes (Aug 10, 2014)

I would love to see a spoiler  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.  I also like seeing how many boxes there are so I can procrastinate a bit.


----------



## Sadejane (Aug 11, 2014)

CSCS2 said:


> Also, I really hope that they don't include another clutch in this box. That'd be three in a row!


I couldn't agree with you more!  The trend in Popsugar LE/SE boxes is for a bag of some sort, and the Cynthia Vincent tote in last fall's box was nice.  Then the Resort and Summer each had a pouch, so an actual purse or maybe even a wallet would be a nice change.  If they were to include a purse, I think a hobo style would be perfect for fall.  

If they still have boxes this week, I'd be surprised if they don't put out a spoiler. . especially considering shipping will start in just a few weeks.


----------



## CSCS2 (Aug 11, 2014)

Sadejane said:


> I couldn't agree with you more!  The trend in Popsugar LE/SE boxes is for a bag of some sort, and the Cynthia Vincent tote in last fall's box was nice.  Then the Resort and Summer each had a pouch, so an actual purse or maybe even a wallet would be a nice change.  If they were to include a purse, I think a hobo style would be perfect for fall.
> 
> If they still have boxes this week, I'd be surprised if they don't put out a spoiler. . especially considering shipping will start in just a few weeks.


I'm thinking that it might be a wallet with a geometric pattern, which I'd definitely be okay with! They still have around 1500 boxes, which is about a third of what they started with so I'm thinking they'll definitely put out a spoiler soon (maybe even tomorrow).


----------



## CSCS2 (Aug 11, 2014)

Woah, weird, they just went from 1562 boxes to 1563!


----------



## northwest22 (Aug 11, 2014)

I'm kind of wishing I had just waited for the spoiler. I really hope it's something home related and not makeup.


----------



## JenTX (Aug 11, 2014)

CSCS2 said:


> I'm thinking that it might be a wallet with a geometric pattern, which I'd definitely be okay with! They still have around 1500 boxes, which is about a third of what they started with so I'm thinking they'll definitely put out a spoiler soon (maybe even tomorrow).


I'm hoping for a spoiler soon.


----------



## Coley2277 (Aug 11, 2014)

How do you know how many boxes they have left? I am really hoping I can get one seeming it will be my birthday month, but depends on if they still have them when I get the extra cash.


----------



## maenad25 (Aug 12, 2014)

If you look back in this thread, you can see how to do it in Chrome.



Coley2277 said:


> How do you know how many boxes they have left? I am really hoping I can get one seeming it will be my birthday month, but depends on if they still have them when I get the extra cash.


I think there will ALWAYS be some type of makeup item in these boxes. With all the photos of a bold lips on the Pinterest board, it seems likely we will get a lipstick.


----------



## Bowmanbs (Aug 12, 2014)

Can anyone tell me where PopSugar usually posts the spoilers if they post?  Please and thanks!


----------



## CSCS2 (Aug 12, 2014)

Bowmanbs said:


> Can anyone tell me where PopSugar usually posts the spoilers if they post?  Please and thanks!


They either send an e-mail or post the spoiler on their Facebook page. They haven't released one yet but I imagine they will this week since there are still 1471 boxes left.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 12, 2014)

CSCS2 said:


> They either send an e-mail or post the spoiler on their Facebook page. They haven't released one yet but I imagine they will this week since there are still 1471 boxes left.


That is a lot of boxes still left  not usual for them


----------



## SuzeeLauren (Aug 12, 2014)

With the box going up for sale the 6th with 4,000 boxes, they're down to under 37% left in 7 days.  Though I think the bulk of the buying happens in the beginning of... I'm debating if I bite the bullet and purchase before I leave for vacation on Saturday or if I ride it out and hope I can get one when I come back.  I'll be super sad if I can't get one... so if I don't do it before I go I have a feeling I'll be stalking from the beach when I should be unplugging myself for a while.

I'm holding out because I really *shouldn't* be buying a box when I'm taking a vacation, I just REALLY want those popsugar mystery goodies! (internal struggle!! buy :unsure2: don't buy)


----------



## fancyfarmer (Aug 12, 2014)

SuzeeLauren said:


> With the box going up for sale the 6th with 4,000 boxes, they're down to under 37% left in 7 days. Though I think the bulk of the buying happens in the beginning of... I'm debating if I bite the bullet and purchase before I leave for vacation on Saturday or if I ride it out and hope I can get one when I come back. I'll be super sad if I can't get one... so if I don't do it before I go I have a feeling I'll be stalking from the beach when I should be unplugging myself for a while.
> 
> I'm holding out because I really *shouldn't* be buying a box when I'm taking a vacation, I just REALLY want those popsugar mystery goodies! (internal struggle!! buy :unsure2: don't buy)


Do It! I too am going on vacation, the beginning of September. I can't wait to come back to a mountain of LE fall, and my regular sub boxes. The post office will probably not like me too much, oh well.


----------



## Andrea Snedaker (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm holding out in the hopes of a spoiler. The fall special edition box was by far my fav. I was really disappointed when I saw the spoiler photos but once I got it and started using it those things are still every day staples a year later.

If I miss out I'm sure whatever I want will be for sale on the trade boards, but I always have a hard time forking over $100 without a spoiler.


----------



## maenad25 (Aug 12, 2014)

I asked for a spoiler on the Facebook page and they said (as they have in the past):  "Our lips are sealed!"

I can't decide if this is supposed to be a cutesy, wink wink hint that there WILL be a spoiler or a comment that there will not be one.


----------



## nikkicorleone (Aug 12, 2014)

HIGHLY debating about this... and I get paid friday... and I canceled my Nina Garcia... AND I get Sept's box free from referral credit...................

That's three green lights but then I look at my bill list for the rest of this month and all the special occasions.. I have 7 family birthdays for August, which three have passed already. One tomorrow as well.

What to do, what to do...

Looking at the pinterest page makes me feel like I'll cave so fast on Friday! UGH.

I don't know what to do!!


----------



## CSCS2 (Aug 12, 2014)

maenad25 said:


> I asked for a spoiler on the Facebook page and they said (as they have in the past):  "Our lips are sealed!"
> 
> I can't decide if this is supposed to be a cutesy, wink wink hint that there WILL be a spoiler or a comment that there will not be one.


They said they wouldn't reveal any spoilers last time as well and then they ended up releasing one. I haven't actually bought this box but am 99.99% sure I will because even though I didn't LOVE the last box, I ended up using all of the items a ton (or gifting them). 

ALSO, they changed the source code on the site so you can't see how many boxes remain anymore! Eeek! (That was smart of them though, it made procrastinating on purchasing the box a lot easier)


----------



## camel11 (Aug 12, 2014)

They changed the source code = they were reading this thread. ...


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 12, 2014)

camel11 said:


> They changed the source code = they were reading this thread. ...


just like quarterly read  MUT and changed there page for coupons


----------



## CSCS2 (Aug 12, 2014)

So I've been digging around Popsugar's Fall Fashion posts and this item seems like something that might be included (and at $95, is about the usual cost of the 2nd 'biggest' item in the box): http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/pour-la-victoire-crossbody-elie-mini?ID=1062331&amp;PartnerID=LINKSHARE&amp;cm_mmc=LINKSHARE-_-n-_-n-_-n&amp;LinkshareID=J84DHJLQkR4-Env9m.sm3cMPqTU0sxPDAA


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 12, 2014)

CSCS2 said:


> So I've been digging around Popsugar's Fall Fashion posts and this item seems like something that might be included (and at $95, is about the usual cost of the 2nd 'biggest' item in the box): http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/pour-la-victoire-crossbody-elie-mini?ID=1062331&amp;PartnerID=LINKSHARE&amp;cm_mmc=LINKSHARE-_-n-_-n-_-n&amp;LinkshareID=J84DHJLQkR4-Env9m.sm3cMPqTU0sxPDAA


god, i hope not!


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Aug 13, 2014)

Assuming a $300 value for the box, what this means is would I pay $30 for that bag?

And the answer is no.


----------



## CSCS2 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hah maybe it was wishful thinking on my part! ;P


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Aug 13, 2014)

I like the brand generally, but snakeskin creeps me out.


----------



## Sadejane (Aug 13, 2014)

TooMuchElectric said:


> I like the brand generally, but snakeskin creeps me out.


Yeah. . not for me either.  I would love if we got a purse from that brand and a basic little cross body would be wonderful (as in that shape, but a neutral color).  

I'm kind of surprised AND concerned they haven't released spoilers yet, and it doesn't look like they're planning on it . . even with over a thousand boxes available.  Maybe they're just really trying to keep it a total surprise, which is fun, but I'm worried it's just that they don't have a spoiler with the *wow* factor.  If that's the case, it could mean this box won't be that good.  

After the last few lackluster SE/LE boxes, Popsugar really needs to hit this one out of the park.  This is my 'make it or break it box."    I have been impressed with the curation of their monthly boxes lately though, much improved!


----------



## nikkicorleone (Aug 13, 2014)

Pretty irritated that they changed their code source -__-

Funny how they read about that and change it quick, but yet, still refuse to take some of our negative comments in consideration. But then again, they are a business. I still love popsugar regardless.

I just find it annoying now how I don't know how many boxes are left. Life comes first.

Looking less forward to purchasing the box now, due to my bills and not knowing the amount that is left to purchase on time -__-

In my opinion, I think if they displayed how many boxes they had left, people would order it faster. *insert number here* REMAINING!!!! ORDER YOURS NOW!!!! seems more appealing to me because I know how fast they're selling out makes me want it.

Whatever floats their boat... still have to see if I can even purchase it at a later date.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 13, 2014)

nikkicorleone said:


> Pretty irritated that they changed their code source -__-
> 
> Funny how they read about that and change it quick, but yet, still refuse to take some of our negative comments in consideration. But then again, they are a business. I still love popsugar regardless.
> 
> ...


Yeah but if everyone saw THOUSANDS it wouldn't feel as "exclusive" - sure, some folks on here cracked the code to see how many was available…but some folks want to feel a little "special"  I'm indifferent as long as I like it.  But some people exclusivity.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Aug 13, 2014)

CSCS2 said:


> So I've been digging around Popsugar's Fall Fashion posts and this item seems like something that might be included (and at $95, is about the usual cost of the 2nd 'biggest' item in the box): http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/pour-la-victoire-crossbody-elie-mini?ID=1062331&amp;PartnerID=LINKSHARE&amp;cm_mmc=LINKSHARE-_-n-_-n-_-n&amp;LinkshareID=J84DHJLQkR4-Env9m.sm3cMPqTU0sxPDAA


Oh no, I hope not. That's an item that people will either love or hate strongly.


----------



## CSCS2 (Aug 13, 2014)

nikkicorleone said:


> Pretty irritated that they changed their code source -__-
> 
> Funny how they read about that and change it quick, but yet, still refuse to take some of our negative comments in consideration. But then again, they are a business. I still love popsugar regardless.
> 
> ...


I think that the uncertainty of not knowing how many are left forces people to purchase -- the 'X number remaining!!' tactic only works if there are very few left. If you can see that there are 1400 left, it's easy to hold off on purchasing until there's a spoiler or something, which is something Popsugar wants to avoid. It also gives insight into the fact that this box isn't selling as well or quickly as they hoped, which is bad for the in-demand/must-have image they cultivate.

Anyway, I'm bummed they changed the source code but I think it was smart that they did! Popsugar, if you're reading this, I hope this box is awesome (but Popsugar's my favorite forever and always in any case)!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## camel11 (Aug 13, 2014)

That purse doesn't really match the inspiration board, and that brand isn't going to give stuff to a subscription box. The best guess I've seen is ciate subway nail polish, based on the black and white geometry and subway tiles in the inspiration photo. I also think we'll have a diy project, making something gold and white.


----------



## sylarana (Aug 13, 2014)

I wouldn't be surprised if they included a pen like the one in the main inspiration pic (looks a bit like those George Bernard Shaw ones from Montblanc). I could use one after all those notebooks.

I'd be thrilled with a cobalt blue wallet ... and a bold lip color product seems extremely likely to me.

I actually hope they won't release a spoiler now that I've bought the box. The surprise is a huge part of the fun of getting them imo.


----------



## jbird1175 (Aug 13, 2014)

I love the pen on the inspiration board &amp; would be thrilled if they sent us that actual pen.


----------



## kannikasuki (Aug 13, 2014)

I would be blown away if they included literally anything Kate Spade! She is my all time favorite designer. One can dream... =)


----------



## pbpink (Aug 14, 2014)

FYI, NOT for this special edition box but there is a code for PSMH monthly box

$10 off coupon code from popsugar: *MustHaveYT*


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 14, 2014)

Silly they dropped that line of code.  I still haven't purchased mine, since there was something like 1,400+ left I'm still holding off.  But IF they are reading......AND want me to purchase say...tomorrow...a spoiler sure would help motivate me to make my purchase MUCH sooner!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 14, 2014)

I already purchase my box but  I would love a spoiler.   Popsugar if you are reading this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goldenstateerin (Aug 14, 2014)

I thought something was wrong with all my browsers (yes, I tried all of them) because I couldn't find the product count in the source code. I should know to just come here next time!

Anyway, without the source code, I definitely need a spoiler to pay $100!


----------



## farrah3 (Aug 14, 2014)

I also will need a spoiler before I drop $100 on this one.  The thought of snakeskin anything worries me.  I thought that from the minute I saw the Special Edition Fall Style photo go up on the order page.  Also, I'm so overloaded on lip products, I don't need anymore, EVER.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 14, 2014)

That's funny.  I must be in the minority as I DON't want ANY spoilers. I like to be surprised. I would have stayed spoiler free on my monthly but it's taking a ground tour of country and will take forever to get to me.


----------



## nikkicorleone (Aug 14, 2014)

Still highly debating on this. Looool.

Paid tomorrow..... wondering if I should get the box because I got an A in my summer course or if I'm just using that as an excuse. Lol.

We'll see how I feel after this weekend and if it's still available, still gotta do shopping for my 'needs'

Still torn though ):


----------



## CaliMel (Aug 14, 2014)

It's funny if they just now are changing the source code, since we've literally been posting about that on here for a year. It's not like it's some new trick. 

I am going to live vicariously through you all and not end up getting it. While I love certain items from my boxes I have purchased, I also end up with a bunch of stuff that is literally sitting around my house completely unused as well, and it's a total pain to try to get rid of. 

I'd rather just keep my money, look at the unboxings, and if something looks nice to me I can just buy that one item instead. I do love my turkish towel and plan on getting another of those.


----------



## had706 (Aug 15, 2014)

I think this is the longest I've held out purchasing a special edition box since I discovered them.  I'm just not sure about this one as the Resort &amp; Summer were both flops for me (though I was able to sell the items in it and make my money back).  I need a spoiler to help me decide!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 15, 2014)

had706 said:


> I think this is the longest I've held out purchasing a special edition box since I discovered them.  I'm just not sure about this one as the Resort &amp; Summer were both flops for me (though I was able to sell the items in it and make my money back).  I need a spoiler to help me decide!


I did not like the resort and summer one either . I sold them both on ebay. One  I did not even bother opening.  I do love fall and I somehow feel I may miss something good and I keep buying them


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Aug 15, 2014)

had706 said:


> I think this is the longest I've held out purchasing a special edition box since I discovered them.  I'm just not sure about this one as the Resort &amp; Summer were both flops for me (though I was able to sell the items in it and make my money back).  I need a spoiler to help me decide!


I purchased this Fall LE because even in the past when I've gotten LE boxes I've disliked I've been able to sell or swap everything and make my money back. Obviously I'd prefer to love and keep everything but if I can recoup what I spent I also consider it a good box, just not a great box. I just really don't want to deal with damaged items like the RBofMcD clutches from the Resort LE. Hopefully PS learned their lesson (especially if they're reading this forum) and will actually check products before shipping them out. I think the only people who got the undamaged clutches were people with higher profile blogs.


----------



## CSCS2 (Aug 15, 2014)

ChicagoBlonde said:


> I purchased this Fall LE because even in the past when I've gotten LE boxes I've disliked I've been able to sell or swap everything and make my money back. Obviously I'd prefer to love and keep everything but if I can recoup what I spent I also consider it a good box, just not a great box. I just really don't want to deal with damaged items like the RBofMcD clutches from the Resort LE. Hopefully PS learned their lesson (especially if they're reading this forum) and will actually check products before shipping them out. I think the only people who got the undamaged clutches were people with higher profile blogs.


I got an undamaged RBofMcD clutch and I'm not a blogger but it's a bummer that some people got damaged ones! I like mine a lot but I haven't had a chance to use it yet because I'm not really a clutch person. Hope Popsugar doesn't include ANOTHER one in this box!


----------



## nikkicorleone (Aug 15, 2014)

Antsy.

Still debating. My nerves are high.

Let's see if Sunday night, I actually purchase.

&gt;.&lt;


----------



## IloveTrixie (Aug 15, 2014)

HI! New poster and lover of Pop Sugar.

I love PopSugar but I too will need a spoiler for this one. I so enjoy the monthly boxes but Have NOT enjoyed the last two SE boxes. I can buy three months of boxes for one SE, so I/we should get three times the pleasure, right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And if I do buy and there is another bag, grrr.


----------



## phanne (Aug 16, 2014)

Reading through these comments, IMHO, a pen nor a DIY project should be in a LE box. Those are more monthly box items.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 17, 2014)

Does anyone know about how many boxes are left?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ruffinette (Aug 17, 2014)

I purchased this one today after considering it for a couple of weeks. I'm just glad it was still available. The resort box was kind of a flop for me but I was able to trade everything I didn't like. Fall is my favorite season so I am hoping this one is more to my liking.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Aug 18, 2014)

I just can't quite drop the money yet. Last two boxes have made me wary and a spoiler would decide this one for me.


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm in! I just grabbed one.

Like so many of you, I wasn't in love with the last few boxes either.

But for me, Fall is the one to take a chance on.

I just love Fall in general.

Here's to a great box with NO clutches!!!!!


----------



## MaryW86 (Aug 18, 2014)

I have a feeling that one of the items in this box could possibly be the new Marc Jacobs perfume.  They've posted pictures on instagram of them working together and their inspiration board has jasmine on it. I checked and jasmine is one of the notes in the perfume.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Ruffinette (Aug 18, 2014)

MaryW86 said:


> I have a feeling that one of the items in this box could possibly be the new Marc Jacobs perfume.  They've posted pictures on instagram of them working together and their inspiration board has jasmine on it. I checked and jasmine is one of the notes in the perfume.  Any thoughts?


I really hope not. I hate getting perfume in a box. Perfume is one of those items that is just so specific to your personal tastes and body's chemical makeup.


----------



## nikkicorleone (Aug 18, 2014)

MaryW86 said:


> I have a feeling that one of the items in this box could possibly be the new Marc Jacobs perfume.  They've posted pictures on instagram of them working together and their inspiration board has jasmine on it. I checked and jasmine is one of the notes in the perfume.  Any thoughts?





Ruffinette said:


> I really hope not. I hate getting perfume in a box. Perfume is one of those items that is just so specific to your personal tastes and body's chemical makeup.


Hmmm.. I don't think that would be in this FALL LE Box. Maybe they are doing a Marc Jacobs x Popsugar collab instead of Neiman &amp; Marcus this year? I WOULD LOVE THAT.

I lalalalalalalove Marc Jacobs. I do agree though, I'm picky with perfumes. I don't like that wet beach smell or too floral or too fruity. It would be an incredible hit or miss.



LisaLeah said:


> Here's to a great box with NO clutches!!!!!


Still being fairly new to PS (June was my first box) I do want a clutch, but I understand the frustration getting how many so many times in a row. I think maybe a large tote/crossbody in like a cognac color would be more suitable.

But my final verdict....

I bought the box. Logged in and two clicks and it was over. Now I'm broke until next pay day. LOL.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 18, 2014)

nikkicorleone said:


> Hmmm.. I don't think that would be in this FALL LE Box. Maybe they are doing a Marc Jacobs x Popsugar collab instead of Neiman &amp; Marcus this year? I WOULD LOVE THAT.
> 
> I lalalalalalalove Marc Jacobs. I do agree though, I'm picky with perfumes. I don't like that wet beach smell or too floral or too fruity. It would be an incredible hit or miss.
> 
> ...


There's a PopSugar Marc Jacobs event in NYC - signed up but can't remember when it takes place or where.


----------



## MaryW86 (Aug 19, 2014)

I am dying for a spoiler.  I bought the box right when i came available.  Do they always release a spoiler with the LE boxes?


----------



## nikkicorleone (Aug 19, 2014)

mishmish said:


> There's a PopSugar Marc Jacobs event in NYC - signed up but can't remember when it takes place or where.


Awww, I would've went crazy over that! Too bad I live in gloomy California right now. Haha.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 19, 2014)

MaryW86 said:


> I am dying for a spoiler.  I bought the box right when i came available.  Do they always release a spoiler with the LE boxes?


no


----------



## Coley2277 (Aug 19, 2014)

I just broke down and got one. I have only gotten one box so far so I am hoping this box is amazing. I guess even if it is not I may have some christmas presents.


----------



## northwest22 (Aug 19, 2014)

Coley2277 said:


> I just broke down and got one. I have only gotten one box so far so I am hoping this box is amazing. I guess even if it is not I may have some christmas presents.


I was thinking last night about how all the ladies in my family are going to think I'm Santa Claus this Christmas because of all the great stuff I've gotten from subs. The men will get some dumb junk like t-shirts or CDs and the women will get $55 earrings, turkish towels, $80 totes etc. The level of gifts I will be giving is very disproportionate to my income  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 19, 2014)

I should go ahead and get one of these boxes, I wouldn't want to waste my money on something stupid like gas or food  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkicorleone (Aug 19, 2014)

Just a heads up, I do still have my NATIVE UNION voucher if anybody wants it! Just message me!

Anyways.. sometimes I wish PS would feature a product from Lush. I swear by their "Honey Trap" Lip balm. To get a lush prod in a PS box would make me sooo happy!!


----------



## Jenn10 (Aug 20, 2014)

CaliMel said:


> It's funny if they just now are changing the source code, since we've literally been posting about that on here for a year. It's not like it's some new trick.
> 
> I am going to live vicariously through you all and not end up getting it. While I love certain items from my boxes I have purchased, I also end up with a bunch of stuff that is literally sitting around my house completely unused as well, and it's a total pain to try to get rid of.
> 
> I'd rather just keep my money, look at the unboxings, and if something looks nice to me I can just buy that one item instead. I do love my turkish towel and plan on getting another of those.


I too can't drop $100 without any spoiler-- I personally will prefer go shopping in the mall with $100 more to spend. I will wait for my September PSMH box patiently (or much more likely impatiently).  Maybe one day when I get paid enough, I will get me some LE boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbird1175 (Aug 22, 2014)

la la la.... wishing they'd put out a spoiler already...


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 23, 2014)

No spoiler. No Spoiler. No Spoiler. I want to be surprised for these larger boxes.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LisaLeah (Aug 24, 2014)

Technically this box ships in a week?!!!!

That will be here in a minute!


----------



## northwest22 (Aug 24, 2014)

LisaLeah said:


> Technically this box ships in a week?!!!!
> 
> That will be here in a minute!


You're right! Exciting!!!!! I kind of want to go spoiler free. But I don't want to be away from my precious MUT and sub blogs for that long. I'll wait until about sep 2 and I'll stop reading these.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My birthday is Sept 22, but there is no way I could wait that long to open it!!!


----------



## northwest22 (Aug 25, 2014)

Laurenv78 said:


> Bought....ugh, same boat.....no willpower. Plus, I like the fancier black boxes to store all the products I obtain because of this sub box addiction.


Me too! My husband said we needed to organize the magazines we have under our coffee table and I brought out those black boxes. He said "these are really nice, where'd you get them" and then proceeded to roll his eyes when I told him. But hey, dude can't deny that the coffee table looks classily organized now.


----------



## northwest22 (Aug 25, 2014)

Laurenv78 said:


> Bought....ugh, same boat.....no willpower. Plus, I like the fancier black boxes to store all the products I obtain because of this sub box addiction.


Me too! My husband said we needed to organize the magazines we have under our coffee table and I brought out those black boxes. He said "these are really nice, where'd you get them" and then proceeded to roll his eyes when I told him. But hey, dude can't deny that the coffee table looks classily organized now.


----------



## rebeccamarietta (Aug 25, 2014)

My Fall box says "processing" this morning!!!

I tried to track by reference but nothing is showing up yet. Hopefully they will all get shipped this week.


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 25, 2014)

I can't waaaaait to get this box! Maybe they'll surprise us and get it out early in the week.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Aug 25, 2014)

Hmmmmmm, I wonder why they said these would ship on August 31st? The 31st is a Sunday, and the next day, Monday Sept 1st is a holiday. So, I hope they ship during the week.


----------



## nikkicorleone (Aug 25, 2014)

Hmmm.. still not sold out?

I wonder if it will still be able to purchase on Friday. That means I could've waited until this paycheck coming up to pay for it -__-

Regardless, I'm excited for this box. My first LE.

We're getting a scarf in the September box and I know sometimes the LE's have a higher quality of a certain item in the monthly box. Do you guys think we'll be receiving another scarf, or maybe a different one for the LE?

Box says processing, no tracking and no info from tracking by reference yet.


----------



## northwest22 (Aug 25, 2014)

I would have thought for sure there would be a scarf, but it's unlikely now considering there will be one in the monthly box. Honestly, I don't really want a scarf in each box. I'm really crossing my fingers for some home items with a fall theme. I love decorating my home in fall colors. A throw in a rusty orange would be pretty.


----------



## Ruffinette (Aug 25, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> I would have thought for sure there would be a scarf, but it's unlikely now considering there will be one in the monthly box. Honestly, I don't really want a scarf in each box. I'm really crossing my fingers for some home items with a fall theme. I love decorating my home in fall colors. A throw in a rusty orange would be pretty.


It won't happen, but now you've got me hoping for some 100% cotton flannel sheets.


----------



## had706 (Aug 25, 2014)

Does anyone know if any Popsugar LE boxes have NOT sold out before they ship? I've been waiting on Popsugar to release spoiler for this but now I'm wondering if I could possibly get to see the entire box before I decide to purchase.


----------



## naturalactions (Aug 25, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> Hmmmmmm, I wonder why they said these would ship on August 31st? The 31st is a Sunday, and the next day, Monday Sept 1st is a holiday. So, I hope they ship during the week.


They said it would ship by the 31st not on the 31st, so I think you are right that they will be shipping this week. Yay! Mine is processing, but no backdoor tracking yet. 



northwest22 said:


> *I would have thought for sure there would be a scarf, but it's unlikely now considering there will be one in the monthly box*. Honestly, I don't really want a scarf in each box. I'm really crossing my fingers for some home items with a fall theme. I love decorating my home in fall colors. A throw in a rusty orange would be pretty.


I thought so too, but was really hoping not as they included one in last years winter box. Being picky/negative here, if we do get a scarf, I hope its value is more than the monthly boxes version is. I will say that I did not mind getting dupes of the Turkish Towels in the resort and monthly box, I felt the difference in quality and value between the two was substantial enough to make the resort purchase feel justified.

However, looking at the pintrest board again, I am thinking we will get some sort of crocheted or knitted hat or gloves. I will be stalking this board like crazy for a weight update!!


----------



## MaryW86 (Aug 25, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> They said it would ship by the 31st not on the 31st, so I think you are right that they will be shipping this week. Yay! Mine is processing, but no backdoor tracking yet.
> 
> I thought so too, but was really hoping not as they included one in last years winter box. Being picky/negative here, if we do get a scarf, I hope its value is more than the monthly boxes version is. I will say that I did not mind getting dupes of the Turkish Towels in the resort and monthly box, I felt the difference in quality and value between the two was substantial enough to make the resort purchase feel justified.
> 
> However, looking at the pintrest board again, I am thinking we will get some sort of crocheted or knitted hat or gloves. I will be stalking this board like crazy for a weight update!!


Or maybe a nice knitted throw blanket?  I would be happy with either.  I love the turkish towel and wish that I had a few more of them.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 25, 2014)

had706 said:


> Does anyone know if any Popsugar LE boxes have NOT sold out before they ship? I've been waiting on Popsugar to release spoiler for this but now I'm wondering if I could possibly get to see the entire box before I decide to purchase.


usually they sell very fast due to the fact the last 2 were duds to many they are not selling as well. This one may  not sell out  before it ships. We cant see how many are left anymore so its hard to tell


----------



## nikkicorleone (Aug 25, 2014)

MaryW86 said:


> Or maybe a nice knitted throw blanket?  I would be happy with either.  I love the turkish towel and wish that I had a few more of them.


I like the knitted throw idea. A blanket would make me happy in general. Maybe Egyptian cotton? I just bought an organic cotton blanket from target, love it to death.

Once tracking comes out, that's when I'll start refreshing the page more than 1000x a day, haha.


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 25, 2014)

Couldn't help it, bought a box today.  This will be my first limited edition box, so I hope it doesn't disappoint!  I hope I love the whole box, but I figure if I don't then I can always save stuff for Christmas presents.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Aug 25, 2014)

Woot, Woot! Double processing. No FedEx tracking yet, hopefully soon. Almost time to get our fall on, ladies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SuzeeLauren (Aug 25, 2014)

Well, I ended up waiting on purchasing because of the vacation... and there are still boxes available it appears!

I guess that means that if there are still boxes when I get paid on Wednesday, I was meant to have one, right??

I rationalized myself out of it because of vacay (even though I REALLY wanted it!), and now I come back and there's still the possibility... the world must be working in my favor right now!  :smilehappyyes:


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Aug 26, 2014)

A blanket similar to the chevron one from last year would be great. I cosign the no scarf sentiments, I understand that's one of the easier fashion items to send due to sizing not being an issue but two in the same month would be a bit much.


----------



## MaryW86 (Aug 26, 2014)

ChicagoBlonde said:


> A blanket similar to the chevron one from last year would be great. I cosign the no scarf sentiments, I understand that's one of the easier fashion items to send due to sizing not being an issue but two in the same month would be a bit much.


Or even a nice over sized knit sweater would be fantastic!  I agree that 2 scarfs in 1 month is an over kill.  I will be happy with whatever we get though.  I have been a subscriber since June and so far have loved every item in my boxes.

I am surprised that we were given a spoiler for the September box and not one for the LE box.  Sad face.


----------



## lippey (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm kind of wondering if the Smashbox On the Rocks Photo Op eyeshadow palette for holiday 2014 will be part of this box.


----------



## Sadejane (Aug 27, 2014)

I have to say, they've done a stellar job of keeping this box spoiler free.  Mixed feelings. . but I'm intrigued and hoping it means this box is going to be so good (especially since we'll be getting a luxurious &amp; high value scarf in the regular monthly box).  

A Smashbox palette would be fab!


----------



## danipeach (Aug 27, 2014)

Sadejane said:


> I have to say, they've done a stellar job of keeping this box spoiler free.  Mixed feelings. . but I'm intrigued and hoping it means this box is going to be so good (especially since we'll be getting a luxurious &amp; high value scarf in the regular monthly box).


 
Totally agree! While I'm kind of dying over here with no spoilers, it's actually pretty exciting having no idea what's being included!  :lol: Maybe I'll go officially spoiler free this month and not even check instagram once they ship out!


----------



## Tiana Kimble (Aug 27, 2014)

I keep looking for spoilers because I have no will power, but I really don't think I want one. This is my first LE box and I can't wait to get it!

I hope that palette is in the box. It's gorgeous!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 27, 2014)

Tianakay said:


> I keep looking for spoilers because I have no will power, but I really don't think I want one. This is my first LE box and I can't wait to get it!
> 
> I hope that palette is in the box. It's gorgeous!


I am really excited for the box too.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Aug 27, 2014)

Alright, Popsugar. We are all in double processing. Let's start initiating some shipments already! Who's with me?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## phanne (Aug 27, 2014)

My package has been initiated! 2.8 lbs from Gilroy!


----------



## nikkicorleone (Aug 27, 2014)

phanne said:


> My package has been initiated! 2.8 lbs from Gilroy!


Right when I was about to say that "I bet you tracking notifications won't show up until the 31st and just our luck it is Labor Day on Monday.. what a hoooot!"

Where are you located @@phanne?

I wish I could see my tracking already! Agh!


----------



## phanne (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm in Virginia so it'll take 7-10 days to get to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If you have FedEx My shipments, it'll tell you everytime you any one initiates a package to your address.


----------



## phanne (Aug 27, 2014)

That is 7-10 days after FedEx actually gets my box. I've been on initiated for a week before they got my box.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Aug 27, 2014)

phanne said:


> My package has been initiated! 2.8 lbs from Gilroy!


Congratulations on your initiation! It's a light one.


----------



## nikkicorleone (Aug 27, 2014)

@@phanne boo, plus the holiday will probably delay it as well. Poop!



fancyfarmer said:


> Congratulations on your initiation! It's a light one.


The weight is concerning... now I really don't know what we're receiving!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Aug 27, 2014)

Mine initiated as well. 2.8 lbs, Gilroy. Although, I think all the LE comes from Gilroy. It looks like NY just sends out monthly's, but I could be wrong.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 27, 2014)

Anyone else get the spoiler/ hint email


----------



## maenad25 (Aug 27, 2014)

They finally gave a hint!!!
 



Spoiler



"Cashmere Wool"



Don't be concerned about weight. A lot of great things don't weigh very much. Like jewelry!!!


----------



## nicepenguins (Aug 27, 2014)

aaaand I just got a hint at a spoiler in my inbox:

cashmere, wool, joie.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 27, 2014)

the spoiler hint was



Spoiler



cashmere / wool joie


  anyone want to guess ?  what that means?


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 27, 2014)

I looooooooooooove Joie! Like seriously amazingly love them! I cannot wait!


----------



## nicolispicoli (Aug 27, 2014)

Eeeek, on the fence still. I'm guessing it's one of their scaves which are cashmere and wool, I can only see one style on their website. I also would imagine it's the highest value item in the box, or the big ticket and i still can't jump.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 27, 2014)

scarf?   gloves?  hat?


----------



## had706 (Aug 27, 2014)

Ha I was just coming to post about the hints. So do you think it's a



Spoiler



scarf


?


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 27, 2014)

That brand is very expensive  really wondering what it is now... I would guess a scarf


----------



## Ruffinette (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm thinking scarf, too, but a Joie cardigan would be amaaaaaazing


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 27, 2014)

all I can say is what a great brand   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jmd252 (Aug 27, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> That brand is very expensive really wondering what it is now... I would guess a scarf


I got the email as well and checked out the Joie website. Based on the price of the items and what some people posted was the weight of their boxes, I'd guess it's the gloves.


----------



## Tiana Kimble (Aug 27, 2014)

phanne said:


> My package has been initiated! 2.8 lbs from Gilroy!


Ahhhhhh!!!! This is so exciting!


----------



## nicepenguins (Aug 27, 2014)

would love it if it's the stripey scarf on their site right now

http://www.joie.com/accessories/dorissa-scarf-heather-camel-heather-parchment

I would wear that a lot.


----------



## Sadejane (Aug 27, 2014)

Oh wow. . I just saw my spoiler email from Popsugar. . . a cashmere *anything* from Joie would be a very welcome addition to my fall wardrobe.  Depending on what it is, the weight of it is probably next to nothing which could mean we will have a lot of other goodies in the box.   

If this box has Joie, I will be on board for future Popsugar LE/SE boxes for sure!  

I looked at their website with a search of "cashmere": 

http://www.joie.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=cashmere

Possible contenders would be a scarf or maybe the mittens?   Hopefully not mittens though, as I live in Oregon and wouldn't be able to use them much.   The scarf is $228.


----------



## nikkicorleone (Aug 27, 2014)

Just seen the email.

You guys weren't kidding when you said Joie was expensive. Lurking their site as well. I'm over here like OMG. LOL.

I'd say it's gloves. Or like how I said earlier, a scarf, even though we're getting one in the September box. Higher quality!


----------



## Kerryliz (Aug 27, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> scarf?   gloves?  hat?


Stopp I just subscribed and if it's a hat I'll be SO mad.

HAS to be a scarf though, right?? Gloves are winter, not fall.. and what else on their site is one-size and cashmere/wool??


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm less tempted to buy it now, actually. I ordered the September box with the scarf, so I'm not looking for another scarf unless maybe it's a chunky knit one.

It sounds like it'll be a good box, but not worth $100 to me.


----------



## Tiana Kimble (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm really hoping it's not the gloves. I mean I could use them, but not as much as I could that adorable scarf!


----------



## nikkicorleone (Aug 27, 2014)

Watch it be socks. Hahahaahahaha. I'm just joking, but I swear to God, I'd probably get sooo mad. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiana Kimble (Aug 27, 2014)

nikkicorleone said:


> Watch it be socks. Hahahaahahaha. I'm just joking, but I swear to God, I'd probably get sooo mad. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


No. It cannot be socks!!! :angry: lol


----------



## Kerryliz (Aug 27, 2014)

nikkicorleone said:


> Watch it be socks. Hahahaahahaha. I'm just joking, but I swear to God, I'd probably get sooo mad. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


hahaha you know... we got socks a while back (maybe 2 years ago?? I think it was an October box?) and I was SO mad at first... but they turned out to be my favorite socks ever! AND there was some glitch that year and they accidentally sent me two boxes... so I got TWO pairs!

As long as it's not a hat I'll be happy!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Aug 27, 2014)

I'll be excited about any of it. Those beautiful products are definitely not something I would splurge on, but to get it in a box is a treat. The value is there, the box was $100, and the scarf or the gloves are both over that on their own. Very excited!


----------



## camel11 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just want to reiterate... Joie is EXPENSIVE y'all.  Hate or love the spoiler, at least you know you can sell if for $100 and get this box for free.


----------



## camel11 (Aug 27, 2014)

BUT: I'd be VERY happy with some fancy gloves.  NYC is cold and grimy.


----------



## nikkicorleone (Aug 27, 2014)

Kerryliz said:


> ally sent me two boxes... so I got TWO pairs! As long as it's not a hat I'll be happy!


I would be happy if it was a large knit slouchy beanie though. I LOVE beanies. Well I guess that's considered a hat huh. Hahaha.

Any box I would get double for one, I would be completely grateful!


----------



## northwest22 (Aug 27, 2014)

I don't really want two scarves, since I'm also getting the Sept box. I'm a little disappointed by the light weight. I'm thinking that means a scarf and some makeup and maybe a piece of jewelry. I was really hoping there would be some home stuff in there. In any case, I'm sure the items will be lovely. And of course, I'm just guessing.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 27, 2014)

Ok, I'm in.


----------



## jennm149 (Aug 27, 2014)

There were so many pictures of gloved hands on the Pinterest board, I'd bet that's it's gloves.  I like those mitten/glove combo thingies.  It's so cold where I work, I can see wearing them during the day!


----------



## Sadejane (Aug 27, 2014)

camel11 said:


> Just want to reiterate... Joie is EXPENSIVE y'all.  Hate or love the spoiler, at least you know you can sell if for $100 and get this box for free.


Totally agree with you ... I get emails from Joie and also see their beautiful clothes in local boutiques, but I'm not in a position to buy anything full price.  Getting something from this luxury brand will feel like a treat and if I absolutely can't use it, there are great swap sites or Ebay.    

It's also possible it's an item that isn't up on their website yet, although I can't imagine it being anything else other than gloves, a scarf, or hat.   Even though we're getting  a scarf in the September box, it wouldn't be atypical for Popsugar to put a similar item in the luxury box.  This last summer we got a Turkish towel in the Resort box and also the monthly box, although they were different brands and the Resort towel was larger.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ladyrox (Aug 27, 2014)

I gave in.  I'm hoping the item is this sweater



Spoiler



http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/joie-tambrel-asymmetrical-sweater-tunic/3324725?recs_type=related&amp;recs_productId=&amp;recs_categoryId=0&amp;recs_productOrder=9&amp;recs_placementId=PP_OOS&amp;recs_source=Rich_Relevance_Recs_R3&amp;recs_strategy=BrandTopSellersInSegments


, but I know that's a long shot.


----------



## PinkShanyn (Aug 27, 2014)

Truthfully -- I wouldn't be surprised if it's not ANYTHING that's currently on the website.   There's quite a few images on the pinspiration board of large, cozy wraps and sweaters.    I wouldn't be surprised if it's a wrap of some sort.  

Those gloves are super cute (and i'm sure hella soft).... but it wasn't enough to get me to bite. 

My guesses on what's included?   

Either the mittens or a wrap - either way something cozy. 
A dark red / strawberry red lipstick 
A blue statement necklace with a geometric pattern
A candle - with jasmine/vanilla/ woodsy tones 

I can't figure out if I want to take the leaves pictures on pinterest literally or just as a 'fall' reference?   

If i'm taking it literally, I think it's a fall foliage- colored clutch?   But i highly doubt -- and honestly?  another clutch?

Anywho....  it's not enough to get me to bite.   I love gloves... i truly do... but i'm weird about them and I despise those glitten sort of things.   Jewelry... ehhh... and candles?  While I do love a good fall candle... i'm also patiently waiting a good BABW sale -- and stocking up on all scents pumpkin and cinnamon.  Ya know... scents I adore as opposed to what IMHO smells like cat pee (jasmine)    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## camel11 (Aug 27, 2014)

ladyrox said:


> I gave in.  I'm hoping the item is this sweater
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, I'm similarly hoping for a cape-like sweater that is clearly heavier than the current weight....


----------



## had706 (Aug 27, 2014)

The spoiler got me I held out for a long time but I love Joie. I'd be happy with anything even socks as the winters are cold here but honestly if it's gloves or something that doesn't say fall to me so my guess is a scarf.


----------



## camel11 (Aug 27, 2014)

The gold and white stripes in the inspiration shot certainly match that scarf.... I  figured the knit piece would be cobalt blue, but that's not certain.


----------



## AshJs3 (Aug 27, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> It's so cold where I work, I can see wearing them during the day!


 Same! It's 98 Degrees outside and I'm wearing fingerless gloves and a shawl.


----------



## nikkicorleone (Aug 27, 2014)

I think a wear around pancho would be a good guess? If we were to venture out from scarves, hats, gloves...

Long shot at that though too.


----------



## jbird1175 (Aug 27, 2014)

I would LOVE a large wrap or a poncho... but given the weight of the box it's probably a hat, gloves, scarf or socks.

I am not a fan of this "hint" business. GIMME A SPOILER, PS!

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MET (Aug 27, 2014)

I am so not a patient person, I want to know what's in the box - now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> please   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

In looking at the inspiration board again, I am going with the cream striped mittens (same colors and pattern as the pen and you hold pens in your hands).  I was hoping for a jasmine candle but perhaps it's jasmine scented hair product and I'm still sticking to the red lipstick.  It has to be small items for only 2.8 lbs.    Let the stalking continue....


----------



## pbpink (Aug 27, 2014)

it can't be another scarf can it?? in monthly box + LE? 

we did get gloves in JAN box i think!

so I'm hoping for poncho, they can be light, i live in FL so i sure hope its not too snow related!!


----------



## avamad (Aug 27, 2014)

No kidding! I live in FL too! I'm over the scarves! It's too hot!


----------



## maenad25 (Aug 27, 2014)

Mine finally initiated! I live in the North Bay Area and it usually takes 4-5 days from when it is initiated to get to me.  So excited!!!


----------



## jackieee (Aug 27, 2014)

Ugh, I don't particularly want gloves OR a scarf. We've gotten like 4 or 5 scarves from PS already, and I need heavy duty gloves, not fashionable gloves! It's most likely going to be one of those though.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 27, 2014)

ponchos are great for the fall


----------



## roohound (Aug 27, 2014)

This is not helping my resolve to not get an LE box.  I adore anything cobalt blue and Fall is my favorite season so......


----------



## pbpink (Aug 27, 2014)

avamad said:


> No kidding! I live in FL too! I'm over the scarves! It's too hot!


kimonos are very on trend right now! perhaps a poncho like kimono! wish they said just cashmere and left the wool part OUT!!

it did snow in miami in 1976, crazy eh?? 

my theory is that i was not a fan of summer (my BFF and i have a running joke over it but she cancelled PS for good b/c of it!) so using reverse logic i would then love fall, sound good?

i loved resort for the most part, i still prefer my turkish towels from serena + lily, i know they go on sale so if anyone is looking, they are amazing

i am also waiting for the mothership of neiman marcus x popsugar, i use every item i still have leftnon stop, i still need more blankets as i fight w/my kids (twins) over the one blanket every night! ha! any rumors on if this will be back? must look up release date from last year!! 

i dont sub anywhere else so PS is my fix besides from make up! i have a credit over at quarterly was going to get nina garcia but it got delayed and i think it says all fall/winter plus the muy coolio stuff freaks me out! i'm more summer but no clue what else to get over there, have a $25 credit..


----------



## pbpink (Aug 27, 2014)

Megan2 said:


> ponchos are great for the fall


they are perfect! i love the ones i have + they last for years as always in fashion

they have already done scarves, socks, gloves, neck warmer so it MUST be something else, right?!?


----------



## Kerryliz (Aug 27, 2014)

As lovely as a sweater/poncho/kimono would be... I think Pop Sugar has learned it's lesson several times over that even when they consider something "one size fits all" there is a good chance it's going to bite them in the ass. Ladies that were around for the hanky panky thong and/or brokedown towel wrap debacles know what I'm taking about!


----------



## sylarana (Aug 27, 2014)

My guess would be the gloves. They had a (cashmere? ) scarf in the least holiday LE and there will be another one in the monthly. Would be terrible planning to have another. And while they did have those tech gloves of questionable quality, they never had luxury ones afaik. Plus the pattern does resemble the pen!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 27, 2014)

sylarana said:


> My guess would be the gloves. They had a (cashmere? ) scarf in the least holiday LE and there will be another one in the monthly. Would be terrible planning to have another. And while they did have those tech gloves of questionable quality, they never had luxury ones afaik. Plus the pattern does resemble the pen!


that makes sense


----------



## CSCS2 (Aug 27, 2014)

My guess is also the gloves. They usually release the 2nd or 3rd biggest ticket item as a spoiler and at $108, I imagine this is probably the 2nd most expensive item.


----------



## IffB (Aug 27, 2014)

Frankly, not impressed by the scarf nor the gloves.

30% cashmere, made in China, and quite boring patern....not screaming luxury other than the absurd prices on that website.

Right now, I am more excited by the September box spoiler than the Luxury Fall Box, but still hopeful, since I loved the last one.


----------



## LabiosRojos (Aug 27, 2014)

I agree that after the e-mail the scarf, gloves or both might be in the box The pen in the inspirational board showing the same pattern makes it even more of a possibility. Then again, I saw that Joie makes a fragrance called 'Folle de Joie'. What caught my attention was a mid note of Jasmine, that it comes in a textured linen white and gold box, and that it's described as having a feeling of Summer while warm base notes broaden the scent... h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Cashmere wool means just that...but maybe not this time.. :drive:


----------



## IffB (Aug 27, 2014)

LabiosRojos said:


> I agree that after the e-mail the scarf, gloves or both might be in the box The pen in the inspirational board showing the same pattern makes it even more of a possibility. Then again, I saw that Joie makes a fragrance called 'Folle de Joie'. What caught my attention was a mid note of Jasmine, that it comes in a textured linen white and gold box, and that it's described as having a feeling of Summer while warm base notes broaden the scent... h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Cashmere wool means just that...but maybe not this time.. :drive:


That would be an interesting, unexpected twist!


----------



## phanne (Aug 27, 2014)

I can never have too many scarves! And my fingers are freakishly long so gloves are a challenge for me. I'm excited either way. I can't wait for fall!


----------



## Ladeva (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi ladies! I'm a first time poster, couldn't resist jumping in on this conversation. I totally caved today and ordered the LE box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Would love the scarf of the spoiler from today but am pretty confident they wouldn't include one in the monthly and LE box. My bet is on the gloves! Where is everyone finding the pop sugar inspiration page?


----------



## Kelly Silva (Aug 27, 2014)

LabiosRojos said:


> Then again, I saw that Joie makes a fragrance called 'Folle de Joie'. What caught my attention was a mid note of Jasmine, that it comes in a textured linen white and gold box, and that it's described as having a feeling of Summer while warm base notes broaden the scent... h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Cashmere wool means just that...but maybe not this time.. :drive:


I have to admit, that's the first thing I thought of when I saw "Joie".


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 27, 2014)

I personally would rather the scarf than the gloves.  I would never buy this brand at the prices they charge and I am so happy to be getting something from them


----------



## LabiosRojos (Aug 27, 2014)

@@Ladeva is in Instagram, but if you Google it...you shall find :wizard:


----------



## MET (Aug 27, 2014)

Ladeva said:


> Ladeva, on 27 Aug 2014 - 7:50 PM, said:Hi ladies! I'm a first time poster, couldn't resist jumping in on this conversation. I totally caved today and ordered the LE box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Would love the scarf of the spoiler from today but am pretty confident they wouldn't include one in the monthly and LE box. My bet is on the gloves! Where is everyone finding the pop sugar inspiration page?


Here's the link for inspiration board:  http://www.pinterest...ion-fall-style/


----------



## LabiosRojos (Aug 27, 2014)

Pinterest not Instagram :wub:


----------



## LabiosRojos (Aug 27, 2014)

NY and LA. Joie is in LA.

Who do we know in NY? :glasses:

A lip palette with Fall colors.

Cobalt blue... I think leather, and I see what looks like a leather piece in the Inspiration board. My mind thinks designer logo leather clutch, but I'm in fantasy land right now so don't mind me... :couch:  or it could be a piece of jewelry :scared:


----------



## spayne (Aug 27, 2014)

It's Sold Out, finally.  Guess that hint did it.


----------



## KelBelle (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm throwing out a very wild guess.   

Kate Spade Lipstick in Decadent Berry.

That pen in the inspiration board is soooo Kate Spade to me and she's in New York.


----------



## LabiosRojos (Aug 27, 2014)

Kate Spade :glasses:  awesome!


----------



## LabiosRojos (Aug 27, 2014)

I make out a logo on the Inspiration board...it looks like 1/2 Tory Burch 1/2 Spade/Heart :smilehappyyes:


----------



## LabiosRojos (Aug 27, 2014)

Maybe a cobalt blue leather bracelet :drive:


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 27, 2014)

KelBelle said:


> That pen in the inspiration board is soooo Kate Spade to me and she's in New York.


Completely agree!  It's exactly what I thought when I saw it. I would LOVE that pen.  But doubt they would show a photo of something we are getting.


----------



## IffB (Aug 27, 2014)

LabiosRojos said:


> NY and LA. Joie is in LA.
> 
> Who do we know in NY? :glasses:
> 
> ...


Si! To all your wishes.... Cobalt leather clutch and Rojo lip stain, please!!! Hourglass blush palette would be oh, so fallish, too!


----------



## Tinystally (Aug 27, 2014)

LabiosRojos said:


> I make out a logo on the Inspiration board...it looks like 1/2 Tory Burch 1/2 Spade/Heart :smilehappyyes:


The first picture on the pinterest board has a strip of black and white stripe tape that looks a lot like Kate Spade Saturday and then the picture of black and blue shapes looks Kate Spade- like as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbird1175 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tinystally said:


> The first picture on the pinterest board has a strip of black and white stripe tape that looks a lot like Kate Spade Saturday and then the picture of black and blue shapes looks Kate Spade- like as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You are right, that tape on the photo looks like the same stripe they use for Kate Spade Saturday. Plus, the KSS items tend to be more geometric graphics. Take this for example: 

http://www.saturday.com/Coated-Canvas-Wristlet-in-Tic-Tac-Tile/4JRU0258,en_US,pd.html?dwvar_4JRU0258_color=606&amp;cgid=kss-accessories-wallets-more

I would be OK with something from Kate Spade Saturday, but honestly I prefer good ole Kate Spade. I prefer that style over the Saturday brand. But the price point of KSS would probably be more in line with the PS box. We've already seen this brand in Birchbox and it's still a fairly new line... so it makes sense that we'd see something in another subscription box. 

I love everyone's stealthiness!


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 28, 2014)

LabiosRojos said:


> I agree that after the e-mail the scarf, gloves or both might be in the box The pen in the inspirational board showing the same pattern makes it even more of a possibility. Then again, I saw that Joie makes a fragrance called 'Folle de Joie'. What caught my attention was a mid note of Jasmine, that it comes in a textured linen white and gold box, and that it's described as having a feeling of Summer while warm base notes broaden the scent... h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Cashmere wool means just that...but maybe not this time.. :drive:


I would love to get that perfume, it is one of my faves but I don't like spending that much on fragrance.  I would also wear the shit out of that stripe scarf too, lol.  I'd be happy as a clam with either!


----------



## northwest22 (Aug 28, 2014)

I would love to get a wallet. I hope you're right about Kate spade.


----------



## danipeach (Aug 28, 2014)

LabiosRojos said:


> I agree that after the e-mail the scarf, gloves or both might be in the box The pen in the inspirational board showing the same pattern makes it even more of a possibility. Then again, I saw that Joie makes a fragrance called 'Folle de Joie'. What caught my attention was a mid note of Jasmine, that it comes in a textured linen white and gold box, and that it's described as having a feeling of Summer while warm base notes broaden the scent... h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Cashmere wool means just that...but maybe not this time.. :drive:


Ooooooh my goodness! If we get a full sized thing of Folle de Joie I will just die. I think I got that in either my BB or Ipsy bag last fall and I love love LOVED it! It's probably my favorite fragrance to date.


----------



## LabiosRojos (Aug 28, 2014)

Ahhh the Vanilla....

Hummm...I know is a Vanilla   :mussical:   Rum Cake party for everyone porfavor  :wacko2:


----------



## Tiana Kimble (Aug 28, 2014)

http://www.joie.com/eye-dazzler-cuff-cobalt-pink

What about something like this? Blue and geometric?!?


----------



## naturalactions (Aug 28, 2014)

danipeach said:


> Ooooooh my goodness! If we get a full sized thing of Folle de Joie I will just die. I think I got that in either my BB or Ipsy bag last fall and I love love LOVED it! It's probably my favorite fragrance to date.


Mine too!! I have my fingers crossed!! I finally have back door tracking. With the holiday and past shipping times, I am estimating a delivery date of 9/5.


----------



## nicepenguins (Aug 28, 2014)

I am so excited for this box--it's starting to feel like an actual shopping spree vs box of randomness. Although it's kind of both  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## artlover613 (Aug 28, 2014)

I almost broke down and bought one but it must have just sold out. Whew!


----------



## roohound (Aug 28, 2014)

So when I bought my first PopSugar box I promised myself I wouldn't get sucked into the Special Edition boxes.  I was holding pretty strong to that resolve.  Yesterday, I went to check on the availability and just for fun put in a coupon code (even though I know they don't use coupon codes for these boxes).  Well, when I clicked the 'apply coupon' button it took me to a screen thanking me for my purchase!  Oops!  But, maybe an hour later, I saw on here that the box officially sold out. So to me, it's a classic case of there are no mistakes, just happy accidents  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkicorleone (Aug 28, 2014)

Finally have backdoor tracking. Mine initiated yesterday afternoon, no updates of as of yet besides me being able to view it!

It shipped out of Gilroy though! That makes me soooo excited! Watch my Sept box be shipped from NY again -__- Oh well.

I kind of wish that the LE and Sept box would've shipped at the same time, so we can get two box full of goodies to be overly happy about hahaha.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I didn't realize it sold out last night. Lol, that means I couldn't have been able to purchase it on my next payday which is tomorrow. So excited I went broke for these past two weeks for this!

Moreover, I would not be excited for a Kate Spade pen. Because it's just a pen -__- I didn't spend over $100 to get a designer pen! LOL. Just stating my opinion though. I know other people would adore it. I would just be meh about it.

Sorry to be on the clutch wagon but I still would really like a clutch to be in the box. Being still fresh to Popsugar is the only reason why I want it. I see why veteran subbies are like, 'nah'. I don't know 'bout ya'll, but a Kate Spade Clutch would be perrrfect to me!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 28, 2014)

I have gold and acrylic kate spade office accessories - and a really beautiful restoration hardware glass top desk - so the pen would match.  and it would only be a small item in the overall box anyways.


----------



## jesemiaud (Aug 28, 2014)

Well, shoot. I was out of town for work and had decided to buy this box today when I got back. Guess it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## nicolispicoli (Aug 28, 2014)

artlover613 said:


> I almost broke down and bought one but it must have just sold out. Whew!


Hahaha!!! I probably went to the page 3 different times and hovered over submit. When I saw it was finally sold out, I was relieved. I figured out after the resort box ( my first LE box) that I don't need luxury really. I think i'd rather have 3 regular boxes worth of stuff in one giant box. Where's that box? Come get your limited edition mega regular stuff box! 18 items for $100, SOLD!!


----------



## camel11 (Aug 28, 2014)

Dear Popsugar: I just lost a $50 metrocard because my wallet is broken.  PLEASE let the cobalt blue and texture be a really gorgeous wallet.  I need one but can't buy one because I spend $100 on a box of stuff instead of on something I actually need.

Thanks, Camel


----------



## sylarana (Aug 28, 2014)

I'd be happy with anything Kate Spade, but those Cedar Street emperor blue wallets or the minibags would make a fantastic most valuable item (a little too valuable perhaps taking the prices of joie into account? .. wouldn't be much left for the rest of the items unless they go way above $400)

But yes, I also do need a new wallet as soon as possible  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbird1175 (Aug 28, 2014)

My boyfriend just bought me an adorable Kate Spade wallet but I guess I wouldn't mind another. A girl can never have enough Kate in her life!


----------



## camel11 (Aug 28, 2014)

So the past LE boxes have included something from the FabSugar Daily Obsession -- if I had to guess, the lipstick is the Too Faced Melted, which I had mentioned before.  The three most recent DO's are: Sisco Berlutti, TF melted, and RB of McD.


----------



## naturalactions (Aug 28, 2014)

camel11 said:


> So the past LE boxes have included something from the FabSugar Daily Obsession -- if I had to guess, the lipstick is the Too Faced Melted, which I had mentioned before.  The three most recent DO's are: Sisco Berlutti, TF melted, and RB of McD.


This is why I love MUT! You ladies are so good at figuring patterns like this out! I know some people don't care for the formula of the melteds, but I like them and would be very happy with this!


----------



## jbird1175 (Aug 28, 2014)

camel11 said:


> So the past LE boxes have included something from the FabSugar Daily Obsession -- if I had to guess, the lipstick is the Too Faced Melted, which I had mentioned before.  The three most recent DO's are: Sisco Berlutti, TF melted, and RB of McD.


ZOMGoodness! If we get something from Kate Spade, the Too Faced Melted along with a Joie item... I will be one happy camper!


----------



## roohound (Aug 28, 2014)

Since I am fairly new to PS and also a Special Edition box virgin, when they say things will be shipped by 8/31, how good are they to sticking to that?  Right now my order says "processing."


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 28, 2014)

roohound said:


> Since I am fairly new to PS and also a Special Edition box virgin, when they say things will be shipped by 8/31, how good are they to sticking to that?  Right now my order says "processing."


It's not the best question to ask as there were issues once.  I would say, given that experience, they will be very certain to ship by the 31st this time around.


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 28, 2014)

Woo-Hoo!  Backdoor tracking works for my box now.  Not updated delivery info, but at least it is some progress!


----------



## artlover613 (Aug 28, 2014)

I bought a Kate Spade Cherry Lane Stacey metallic silver wallet a couple of months ago and I LOVE it! I needed to stop carrying a big wallet and I love the size, while it still holds a lot!


----------



## naturalactions (Aug 28, 2014)

Just got my official shipping notice, no change from initiation yet...the race is on ladies!!


----------



## Sadejane (Aug 28, 2014)

camel11 said:


> So the past LE boxes have included something from the FabSugar Daily Obsession -- if I had to guess, the lipstick is the Too Faced Melted, which I had mentioned before.  The three most recent DO's are: Sisco Berlutti, TF melted, and RB of McD.


Hmm. . nice detective work.  I got a Melted mini in the Allure Box so it would make sense if there's one in this box, since they are promoting it.  

I was just "meh" on it though because I thought the formula was a bit drying and the pink color didn't work with my skin tone.  But a different color might work much better and I'd almost guess we'd get a burgundy, plum, or red shade in this box.   

I'm in the "desperately need a new wallet" camp and hoping we get one in this box!  I need PS to save me from myself as there's a beautiful silver and black ELK brand wallet at the boutique near my house.  $150 though. . .I absolutely shouldn't cave!  If we get a wallet in this box, I'll be totally set and oh so happy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 28, 2014)

shipped  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## roohound (Aug 28, 2014)

Yay!  So excited to see things are shipping!  Part of me wants to avoid spoilers....and then part of me says, "Who on earth do you think you're kidding?"


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm completely avoiding spoilers. don't want to know a thing until i open it.


----------



## Tiana Kimble (Aug 28, 2014)

roohound said:


> Yay!  So excited to see things are shipping!  Part of me wants to avoid spoilers....and then part of me says, "Who on earth do you think you're kidding?"


Agree! I'm trying so hard to not to!


----------



## Ruffinette (Aug 28, 2014)

I want to avoid spoilers but I know curiosity will get the best of me before my box actually arrives.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Aug 28, 2014)

YAY! Movement on one of my boxes. Boo - says estimated arrival the 10th. I know it won't take that long - but will take some time to get across country  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ruffinette (Aug 28, 2014)

mishmish said:


> YAY! Movement on one of my boxes. Boo - says estimated arrival the 10th. I know it won't take that long - but will take some time to get across country  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Mine is estimating the 9th. I know we have a holiday coming up but that still seems like a really long time.


----------



## jebest (Aug 28, 2014)

Mine shipped as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lorikauai (Aug 28, 2014)

Mine shipped. Interested to see what we get. I live in Hawaii so I don't really have use for a scarf but I am planning a ski trip this winter.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Luxx22 (Aug 28, 2014)

You ladies are lucky!!! Pop sugar does not ship to Canada  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The spoiler looks great!


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Aug 28, 2014)

Mine shipped too!!! But it's so frustrating because Gilroy is literally 45 minutes South of where I live. I wish I could just drive and go pickup my box since it'll take a week to ship it instead. So lame! I want that cashmere goodness! Even if it's still totally in the mid 80s here everyday I could wear gloves or a scarf on my morning walk when its in the mid 60s.


----------



## CSCS2 (Aug 28, 2014)

My estimated delivery date is September 10th as well but I think we'll be seeing spoilers by middle of next week (hopefully)!


----------



## lippey (Aug 29, 2014)

Hmm...if a Torey Burch item is in the running, my vote is for one of the lipsticks from her new fall line.  They look gorgeous!  The colors included are nude, dusty pink, coral red, and wine.


----------



## CSCS2 (Aug 29, 2014)

lippey said:


> Hmm...if a Torey Burch item is in the running, my vote is for one of the lipsticks from her new fall line.  They look gorgeous!  The colors included are nude, dusty pink, coral red, and wine.


I like that guess! The packaging of the lipstick is also geometric and a similar color to the fall leaves palette in the Pinterest board


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 29, 2014)

CSCS2 said:


> I like that guess! The packaging of the lipstick is also geometric and a similar color to the fall leaves palette in the Pinterest board


Oooh, I'd love to try a lipstick from this brand.  I'm trying not to guess or wish for too much, personally, because I don't want to feel disappointed if nothing I like makes it into the box.  But I think people are right that there will be a lipstick in the box.  I just really hope it isn't a Too Faced Melted, I looked at them in the store and hated them.  I'd love a real lipstick, by a fancy brand.  Whatever that sheer orangey lipstick the girl is applying in the pinterest box page looks gorgeous.  

I know a lot of ladies really hope for a nice wallet, but I really hope there isn't one in the box.  I got a nice wallet on sale from Kate Spade Saturday when BirchBox had the coupons in the monthly box.  I can use stuff I don't like for xmas presents easily, but I want to love the whole box and be selfish, lol.  

If anybody likes Kate Spade wallets but want something a little cheaper, check the sales at the Saturday line.  Really good quality.  

I don't know what else I'd like to see in the box.  I just know I don't want a ring (too small), non stretchy or hinged bracelet (bangles don't fit over my big hands), or a hat (I look dumb in hats, my head is too small, lol).  I guess it is best to stay open minded.  I just hope it is awesome, it is my first special limited box.


----------



## Cortneyeliz (Aug 29, 2014)

Mine shipped too, I can't wait to get it. Hopefully it doesn't take to long to get here!


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Aug 29, 2014)

Estimated delivery date of the 11th. Really, 2 weeks? I don't know if I can hold out for another 2 weeks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## northwest22 (Aug 29, 2014)

Okay, I'm trying to go spoiler free, but chatting with you all makes me more excited. So, I'm going to give it 3 more days of reading posts before I stop reading. Hopefully no one posts spoilers in those 3 days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Plus, I'm going to have to skip my favorite blogs too. I don't know if I can do it!

I realized that I have never owned a cashmere anything! At first I didn't want another scarf, but honestly I'll be delighted to own my first cashmere item regardless. It could be a cashmere toilet paper cozy and I'd still love it!

Whatever the makeup is, I'll be swapping that and I'm sure it will be easy to swap.

The excitement I've had from the anticipation of this box counts as one of the items as far as I'm concerned. I'm going to estimate that my excitement has a $40 value  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, so as long as I get $60 worth of items I like...well then the box has paid for itself.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## danipeach (Aug 29, 2014)

Shipped with an expected delivery date of 9/10! Normally mine show up about 2 days before that cause I live in such a small town...so here's hoping to 9/8!!


----------



## JenTX (Aug 29, 2014)

Seeing Joie got me really excited.... But I still need more spoilers before I can drop $100 on a box. Checking out the likely items on Joie's site (scarf or gloves), they are also colors that would be really bad for me as a pale redhead. So, I need something more. Plus, I kind of feel like I'm already getting an awesome luxe scarf in the monthly box.....

How long do the LE boxes stay for sale after the pics start leaking usually?


----------



## CSCS2 (Aug 29, 2014)

JenTX said:


> Seeing Joie got me really excited.... But I still need more spoilers before I can drop $100 on a box. Checking out the likely items on Joie's site (scarf or gloves), they are also colors that would be really bad for me as a pale redhead. So, I need something more. Plus, I kind of feel like I'm already getting an awesome luxe scarf in the monthly box.....
> 
> How long do the LE boxes stay for sale after the pics start leaking usually?


It's already sold out


----------



## JenTX (Aug 29, 2014)

CSCS2 said:


> It's already sold out


Haha well that settles that!


----------



## camel11 (Aug 29, 2014)

9/11 for me! I need you Cali girls to go intercept some packages.... because I need to know whether to buy the Cuyana wallet or not.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 29, 2014)

my box is due to arrive  sept 12 that is a long time   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SuzeeLauren (Aug 29, 2014)

Well... I missed out on this one so it looks like I'll be living vicariously through you ladies!  Sadness because I meant to buy it this week, but being gone from work for a week made this week catch-up hell!  The number of hours I've worked is insanity - literally been so tired twice that I've put my stuff down getting home and passed out hardcore until the next morning without even eating dinner! LOL!

Can't wait to see what you all end up with!!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ladyrox (Aug 29, 2014)

I pulled the trigger after I got the Joie hint, but my account still say "processing"... is there anyone else in the same boat?  Since they said it would ship by 8/31, I was expecting it would ship today, but maybe not.


----------



## sylarana (Aug 29, 2014)

I got a shipping mail, but my box is still lingering in initiation stage ... and I ordered the first day. I'm pretty sure both our boxes will get shipped by Sunday .. I doubt they'd risk another resort debacle.

Good thing is that lately FedEx Sacramento seems to have improved immensely and it now usually only takes 3 days (for the 50 minutes that gilroy is away from me). So I do expect my box by the end of next week. So excited.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Aug 29, 2014)

ladyrox said:


> I pulled the trigger after I got the Joie hint, but my account still say "processing"... is there anyone else in the same boat? Since they said it would ship by 8/31, I was expecting it would ship today, but maybe not.


I must have checked my status a zillion times yesterday, until late at night, and nothing. Then this morning I looked, and it actually moved a lot yesterday. So the moral of my story is, sometimes they are moving, but don't update until much later. There's a good chance your box is moving  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## nikkicorleone (Aug 29, 2014)

Mine has no movement yet ):

It initiated on the 27th but nothing after that.

I'm soooo sad!!!!

I kind of wanted to get my box before the spoilers start rolling out so I can be more excited but I know I won't be able to avoid this thread! Pooop.

Oh yeah, this is makes me upset since Gilroy is only an hour south from where I am, ridiculous -__-


----------



## maenad25 (Aug 29, 2014)

I am right there with you! In the past, the package has started moving two days after initiating. So far...nothing.  Then, it generally takes 2-3 days to arrive after that.  I'm hoping it will get here by the end of next week.


----------



## roohound (Aug 29, 2014)

ladyrox said:


> I pulled the trigger after I got the Joie hint, but my account still say "processing"... is there anyone else in the same boat?  Since they said it would ship by 8/31, I was expecting it would ship today, but maybe not.


ladyrox, I'm in the exact same boat.  I bought the box within an hour of getting the Joie hint and the next day I was in double processing.  It's been there since then.  And when I put in my reference number in the Fed Ex site I get "Not found." 

ETA:  I last checked Fed Ex maybe an hour ago.  Decided to check it again (not that I'm obsessive or anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It is showing up in Fed Ex now.  It's anticipated shipping date is today and there is no estimated delivery date.    So you may want to check again - you may find the same thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## maenad25 (Aug 29, 2014)

Somebody may have already mentioned this but one of the items on the Pinterest inspiration board is an outfit from Marchesa.

http://www.marchesa.com/collections/voyage/fall-2014-3/collection/3

The cable knit beret and arm warmers on the Pinterest board are from Urban Outfitters but the image is from 2012 so they probably really did just use it for inspiration.

Another one of the images comes from a Japanese brand called Haibao.

http://www.haibao.com/article/1603407.htm

The black/blue geometric print is from Luli Sanchez.

Except for the main teaser photograph that is a collage of items, I bet all of the stuff on the Pinterest board really is just inspiration. The main clues are probably in that collage photo.


----------



## roohound (Aug 30, 2014)

woo hoo - my box has shipped!   Estimated delivery date is 9/10/14 - hopefully that is inflated like my last box's shipment.  That took "only" a week to get here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kristab94 (Aug 30, 2014)

My box finally shipped.  It's 25 minutes away in Gilroy and estimated delivery of 9/5.  Sigh.


----------



## sylarana (Aug 30, 2014)

Mine too!!! And it already left for Sacramento. So, unless the holiday makes a difference, it will do its one day sightseeing tour around Sacramento tomorrow and should be ready to come back to the Bay Area on Tuesday. Meaning .. it might be here by Wed!!!

I wonder if there is someone who might get it tomorrow already!


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 30, 2014)

Well...looks like I'll probably see spoilers (because I have no ability to not look, lol), because even though my box got a shipping label on Wednesday, it still has yet to update that they handed it over to FedEx. *cries*  Unless by chance it just got skipped for tracking and gets scanned at the next stop, but I doubt it.


----------



## Shauna999 (Aug 30, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Well...looks like I'll probably see spoilers (because I have no ability to not look, lol), because even though my box got a shipping label on Wednesday, it still has yet to update that they handed it over to FedEx. *cries* Unless by chance it just got skipped for tracking and gets scanned at the next stop, but I doubt it.


I'm in the same boat!!-- I bet it finally starts moving today--- hoping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 30, 2014)

I just love the fall.  The fall boxes seem more fun to me for some reason.   Love Halloween too   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## roohound (Aug 30, 2014)

Maybe it's because I'm an October baby, but I adore Fall too.  That's why this box was kind of irresistible to me.

My box made it to Sacramento this morning.  I figure best case scenario, given that we have Labor Day in the mix, I'll get my box on Friday.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Aug 30, 2014)

roohound said:


> Maybe it's because I'm an October baby, but I adore Fall too.  That's why this box was kind of irresistible to me.
> 
> My box made it to Sacramento this morning.  I figure best case scenario, given that we have Labor Day in the mix, I'll get my box on Friday.


mine is due on the 11th


----------



## roohound (Aug 30, 2014)

Well, I just looked at my Fed Ex account and my delivery date has been changed from 9/10 to 9/11.  Hmmm.  I think I should change my best case scenario to Monday the 8th.  Bummer.  Oh well, I can live vicariously through everybody else until then.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 30, 2014)

Finally, some movement!  During the night my box started moving, with an estimated date of the 8th.  My boxes usually arrive approx 2 days sooner than expected though, so I'm hoping by Friday or Saturday.  

I hate surprises, the suspense is killing me, lol.  I can't wait for spoilers!


----------



## northwest22 (Aug 30, 2014)

Well, that whole going spoiler free thing is out the window for me. I checked my delivery date and it moved from the 9th to the 12th. I can't wait that long to find out whats in it. How could it take two weeks to deliver?! Are they sending it via a horse and buggy?!


----------



## maenad25 (Aug 30, 2014)

You never know! Mine left Sacramento this morning and I am only three hours away from Sacramento. However, it says mine won't be delivered until September 8.  Usually, this timeline is adjusted. I am hoping it comes sooner rather than later!!!


----------



## normajean2008 (Aug 30, 2014)

northwest22 said:


> Well, that whole going spoiler free thing is out the window for me. I checked my delivery date and it moved from the 9th to the 12th. I can't wait that long to find out whats in it. How could it take two weeks to deliver?! Are they sending it via a horse and buggy?!


A lot of times the adjust the delivery time to longer, but rarely ever does it take that long.  They like to pad the time frame.  Mine usually start with one date, ad 3-5 days soon after, and then go back to around the original delivery date.


----------



## Ladeva (Aug 30, 2014)

My account still says processing. I know the website says by the 31st, but I'm super excited!! At least we know someone is bound to receive their box next week. I'm horrible about surprises...I'm definitely looking forward to someone posting their LE box!


----------



## Weebs (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm in Phoenix and my box left Sacramento early this morning but my delivery date says the 9th.  It always changes when the box gets into the state.  Hoping it comes early next week!


----------



## chachithegreat (Aug 31, 2014)

I hope someone get's theirs Tuesday! I am dying to know what's in it. I have no patience at all!


----------



## maenad25 (Aug 31, 2014)

My tracking just adjusted up to Wednesday the 3rd! Here's hoping it moves up again!!!


----------



## CSCS2 (Aug 31, 2014)

maenad25 said:


> My tracking just adjusted up to Wednesday the 3rd! Here's hoping it moves up again!!!


Woohoo!! Can't wait to see spoilers!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ruffinette (Aug 31, 2014)

maenad25 said:


> My tracking just adjusted up to Wednesday the 3rd! Here's hoping it moves up again!!!


JEALOUS. Mine moved back from the 9th to the 10th.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Aug 31, 2014)

maenad25 said:


> My tracking just adjusted up to Wednesday the 3rd! Here's hoping it moves up again!!!


Mine too! I can't wait!!


----------



## MaryW86 (Aug 31, 2014)

I am so excited about this box!  I think it is going to be the best one yet!  Or I really hope so anyways.  I really want to try and go spoiler free and I don't think I have that kind of self control.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Aug 31, 2014)

I missed out on this box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't wait to see what you guys get, so I really hope someone gets their box on Tuesday.


----------



## roohound (Aug 31, 2014)

My box left Sacramento at 11:31am yesterday and hasn't changed estimated delivery status. It's still holding firm at 9/11  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fancyfarmer (Aug 31, 2014)

roohound said:


> My box left Sacramento at 11:31am yesterday and hasn't changed estimated delivery status. It's still holding firm at 9/11  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Mine left Sacramento at 12:33 on Friday. Normally, there is another scan by now, but it's not moving. Still says 9/11 for me too. So, I'm right there with ya.


----------



## Jessica Sharon (Sep 1, 2014)

I am pretty sure I will have the box tomorrow/tuesday. Im pretty sure someone will have spoilers tomorrow


----------



## shabs (Sep 1, 2014)

Hey all,

Sis just got home and found her package was delivered on Saturday. 





Spoiler



"


Make Silk cream Lipstick 
Marchesa Voyage For Shopstyle Printed Scarf $140
Capsule Parfums Byway Eau de Parfume
Joie Zorina Knit Hat $98
Indie Lee Brightening Cleanser
SugarPova Chic Gummy Candy
"


----------



## jbird1175 (Sep 1, 2014)

@@shabs THANK YOU!

Let the pandemonium begin!


----------



## roohound (Sep 1, 2014)

Wonder where the cobalt blue comes into play?

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## shabs (Sep 1, 2014)

Pictures of the card insert



Spoiler



Make Silk cream Lipstick $25
Marchesa Voyage For Shopstyle Printed Scarf $140 -colbalt blue
Capsule Parfums Byway Eau de Parfume $38?
Joie Zorina Knit Hat $98
Indie Lee Brightening Cleanser $32
SugarPova Chic Gummy Candy $6


----------



## naturalactions (Sep 1, 2014)

Yay! Thank you so much for posting pics too!! I knew I would have no will power to stay away from spoilers. I am happy with what I see...now to get it all in my little hands!


----------



## jbird1175 (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm pretty thrilled with this box! I am a little surprised that they put a scarf in the LE box since the regular box contains a scarf also.... I personally don't mind another scarf but could see where others might be disappointed.

Also... While stalking the internet for the scarf, I read that Shopstyle (owned by Popsugar) just launched the Marchesa Voyage collection on their site. Makes sense... good catch to whoever pointed out the designer in the inspiration board!


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hmmm, looks like a box full of like for me, potentially.  I'm not sure on a couple items, will have to see them in person.  

My box has said departed Sacramento since Saturday morning, so it should actually be in the next spot waiting to be scanned by now.  I'll probably have mine between Thursday and Saturday.


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 2, 2014)

jbird1175 said:


> I'm pretty thrilled with this box! I am a little surprised that they put a scarf in the LE box since the regular box contains a scarf also.... I personally don't mind another scarf but could see where others might be disappointed.
> 
> Also... While stalking the internet for the scarf, I read that Shopstyle (owned by Popsugar) just launched the Marchesa Voyage collection on their site. Makes sense... good catch to whoever pointed out the designer in the inspiration board!


I'm a scarf person, so I'm one who doesn't mind.  I kind of wish they'd have gone with a slightly younger design for the scarf chosen though, this one seems a bit grandma to me...at least from the small picture on my screen.  Maybe it'll be better in person though.  

I'm happy it will match my winter coat (a bright-burnt orange), if it gets cold enough to wear it this year.


----------



## CSCS2 (Sep 2, 2014)

Not a fan of the box but I usually change my mind when I get it! Hopefully the scarf will trade well on the boards.. =/


----------



## chachithegreat (Sep 2, 2014)

Spoiler



Thank you, @@shabs! I'm so glad I can sleep soundly knowing what's in the box now, lol. I am definitely liking what I see so far! Love the scarf and hat. I just hope I _$100_ like it once it arrives. I think the effectiveness of the beauty products will be what tips it in either direction. The reviews say the lipstick is soft and breaks easily. I'm liking the notes in the perfume, so I hope that it works for me (and as many of us as possible!)

I'm wondering what the geometric patterns were on the pinterest board? Was it regarding the shape of the lipstick?


----------



## naturalactions (Sep 2, 2014)

Spoiler



i just want to say that I am so happy the hat is cream colored and not black. Finally something that will look good against dark hair! I'm sure it will look great on all you blondes out there too.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm most excited about the hat and the brightening cream. Although I'm a little disappointed that we're not getting either the super cute striped scarf or mittens from Joie and I'm hoping there is a little discount code in the box for Joie so I can buy one or both of them. 

I agree that the scarf looks a little old-ladyish. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it's cuter in person.


----------



## CSCS2 (Sep 2, 2014)

shabs said:


> Pictures of the card insert
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any chance you could get pictures of the actual items??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 2, 2014)

chachithegreat said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've had a couple of lipsticks from this line in the near past.  As long as you're not twisting it up all the way or jamming it on your lips, it should be just fine.  I didn't feel they were any softer than usual for lipsticks.  The ones I've had before were pretty nice to wear, not too drying or smeary.  

I'm loving this color they picked, it'll be great for fall/winter!


----------



## pbpink (Sep 2, 2014)

im sure i will love but in the monthly there have been scarves, parfume, lipstick/gloss, hat.......i know these are different but it's like the same type of feel to monthly......again, im sure it will be even better once i open but feels like its a repeat + i may just stay with month sub! will be interesting to see who likes scarf better in LE or monthly!


----------



## camel11 (Sep 2, 2014)

Wow! I can't believe there was a labor day spoiler! What a gorgeous box. I have a million scarfs, but not a cobalt one. .. and I've been wanting to try indie Lee. Big win for me!


----------



## CSCS2 (Sep 2, 2014)

I found a better picture of the scarf! It's part of a collaboration between Marchesa and ShopStyle (and not just something that was created for this box):

http://www.shefinds.com/2014/shopstyles-debut-clothing-collection-with-marchesa-voyage-arrives-september-9/scarf-10/


----------



## fancyfarmer (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks for posting the spoilers, it was nice surprise, especially since my box seems to be at a stand still. Anyway, it is a lovely box, and the dollar value is there. But, as others have posted, it is kind of similar to a monthly. I was also hoping it would SCREAM FALL, and I feel it barely whispers it.


----------



## jebest (Sep 2, 2014)

Thank You for posting the spoilers, I also feel it just whispers fall. I do not wear scarfs so I am kind of feeling down about getting 2. Also since the scarf is the highest priced item in both boxes. I guess I just need to wait till I see it in person.


----------



## jebest (Sep 2, 2014)

I held on on buying a new wallet, hoping maybe we would get one. Time to go shopping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiana Kimble (Sep 2, 2014)

I couldn't stay away from spoilers! I'm loving this box, but I do agree that it's not as fall-y as I would have liked.

I wonder if there are variations of anything this time.


----------



## Kerryliz (Sep 2, 2014)

Ughhh. Hate hats. HATE them. (Edit: I just realized I'm wearing a hat in my picture.... so apparently I'm a hypocrite!)

Also, from the perfume website:

 "*BYWAY* is a sweet fragrance inspired by one unforgettable lap dance."

Cuz you know... I've always wanted to smell like a stripper...


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 2, 2014)

Love it! I wish the lipstick was a better brand though.


----------



## danipeach (Sep 2, 2014)

Tried to go without spoilers...couldn't. I'm so weak.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Loving this box, though. Couldn't be happier!


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 2, 2014)

Kerryliz said:


> Ughhh. Hate hats. HATE them. (Edit: I just realized I'm wearing a hat in my picture.... so apparently I'm a hypocrite!)
> 
> Also, from the perfume website:
> 
> ...


LOL. Winter hats are different than hipster hats.


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 2, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> Love it! I wish the lipstick was a better brand though.


Agreed--- MADE is super boring IMO... I was secretly hoping for a full size Melted ... Everything else in the box looks super awesome... I'm wondering if there are color variations for the hat??


----------



## camel11 (Sep 2, 2014)

I agree re: Make... hopefully I can sell it on Ebay and put it toward buying a similar color of Ilia.


----------



## Winechic11 (Sep 2, 2014)

Well darn it to heck, I was hoping to stay away from the spoilers  :laughno: .  Sadly I am not jumping up and down for this one.  The cleanser has ingrediants I am allergic to, the perfume is bleh and depending on the lip color looks like it may be three strikes and out.  Love the hat, though it is 100 degrees in Dallas.  Not a fan of the scarf print or color, hoping it will grow on me.  Delivery moved to 9/12 and I think I am okay with that now.


----------



## pbpink (Sep 2, 2014)

i feel like it is missing something, something shiny...i can't quite put my finger on it but it does not feel complete

also, i thought the original picture with the girl w/the clutch + ring might have "something" to do with box but i guess they really tricked us there!! 

any pics of real box?


----------



## sylarana (Sep 2, 2014)

I might get mine today as it's at my local post office. Probably tomorrow though.

I'm not too keen of the scarf .. we had a blueish-black scarf in a monthly box before which is all I need living in a non foggy part of NorCali.

Don't have a hat for the same reason, but this will be nice for trips to the mountains in winter. Fall around here is pretty much the warmest time of the year .. So this box feels more winter appropriate to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

All in all, I'm looking forward to it. Hope I like the perfume ... not sure I'll keep the scarf.

Still need a wallet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jbird1175 (Sep 2, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> Thanks for posting the spoilers, it was nice surprise, especially since my box seems to be at a stand still. Anyway, it is a lovely box, and the dollar value is there. But, as others have posted, it is kind of similar to a monthly. I was also hoping it would SCREAM FALL, and I feel it barely whispers it.


I agree.. the box IS lovely but other than the hat, it does not really scream Fall to me. I love gummies! But that does not scream Fall to me. I suppose the lip color is a nice color for Fall and Winter. 

The only item I am iffy on, is the perfume...but if I don't care for it I'll give it to one of my sisters. 

Someone else said they felt like the box was missing something - I agree...though I am not sure what it is.


----------



## camel11 (Sep 2, 2014)

It seems this is a polarizing box! I happen to love it... but I think a lot of it has to do with climate.  To me, I expect cold weather accessories for fall, but I live in NYC, where it will soon be cold.  Plus, knit caps have become trendy around these parts, but I only have the $5 street stall versions that make my head itchy.  I'm so happy to have a nice, soft version!  The products I don't love (perfume, lipstick), I'm happy to sell, and I know I'm picky about these things, so I'm never upset if they're included.  I don't expect PS to take into account all of my quirks and preferences.  It's a grab bag, so I expect to not love 100% of the products.  

I am also receiving the September box, but I wear scarfs allllll the time, so I could own 1 million.  I wore scarfs the last two days even though they were the hottest/most humid days NYC has seen all summer.

Luckily, the scarf and hat will be products that are easily sold or gifted! 

That said, I'm so happy I didn't know about PS for the last fall box -- I thought it was a dud! I wouldn't use a silk bag (I am hard on my bags) and hate bubble baths.  I have a ring just like the RZ ring, etc.  It's tough with these boxes!


----------



## had706 (Sep 2, 2014)

As much as I love Joie I think I would rather have a bag (maybe a fall tote) or a piece of jewelry as a knit hat just screams winter to me. Maybe as I live in a climate that will be warm all fall or certainly not cool enough until maybe late November to wear.


----------



## Tiana Kimble (Sep 2, 2014)

pbpink said:


> i feel like it is missing something, something shiny...i can't quite put my finger on it but it does not feel complete


Agree! I was hoping for one piece of jewelry.


----------



## maenad25 (Sep 2, 2014)

I think it's a pretty nice box. I agree that a piece of jewelry would have really rounded out the box. I only wear one perfume so I will probably gift that one. I think we will see more things like scarves, hats, and gloves after huge failures like the Rachael Yeomans Quarterly box.  It is hard to find things that are one-size-fits-all so I think accessories are a nice bet.  Although I think some kind of slipper would have been nice for Fall. Or some cozy socks. 

I'm glad my Marchesa clue panned out. Wasn't sure if anything on the Pinterest board would have an actual connection to the box.


----------



## nikkicorleone (Sep 2, 2014)

I haven't posted on here since last week, but trust me, I was steadily scrolling around waiting for the spoilers!

I'm soooo excited for this box!

I'm not shocked at all that we got a scarf in this box, lol. Told you guys so!

I'm a bit worried about the hat. I posted earlier that the Joie item might be a knit beanie, but I only wear slouchie ones because regular ones don't fit my thick curly hair -__- We'll see if this works, or I'm forced to try to stretch it out, LOL.

I'm kind of meh on some of the items but it usually changes when I get the box, but if I really don't feel for them, they're going in for xmas. Almost the season!

I haven't got any movement on my box since Sunday when it got to Sac, but estimated delivery says tomorrow, maybe it will come today, maybe tomorrow. Either way, I like the box. Let's see if I love it when it gets here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 2, 2014)

I love it all (except the gummy candy, yuck, bf will probably eat them even if they're girly).

I'm actually really excited about the hat!  If we have a terrible winter again this year, it will def get a ton of use.  I only wish the lipstick was a gloss, or another type of product but if the color is great it may not matter much.


----------



## spayne (Sep 2, 2014)

I haven't had any movement since Friday and since I live in a rural area on the east coast, I have a feeling it will take forever to get here.


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 2, 2014)

Maybe they included the Sugarpova Gummies because of the US Open going on? I had some of her gummy bears a little while ago and they were SO good!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Sep 2, 2014)

I think this is the nicest LE box they’ve done all year, though I’m not sad I skipped it. It just doesn’t get cold where I live. The box feels more wintery than autumnal, which is sad because NGQ04 is going to be a winter box… it feels like the luxury boxes just skipped fall entirely. 

I do think the scarf is beautiful, and there are a few items I’ll trade for on MSA if I can pick them up easily. I’m definitely curious about the cleanser, since PS seems to save the best skincare/bath products for the LE boxes.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Sep 2, 2014)

I adore the scarf and hat! Throwing a scarf on over simple jeans and a tee always makes me feel more put together. I only wear beach hats but I am going to embrace the beanie because it is so lovely. I hope it's as soft as it looks. I'm super excited for the cleanser as I've literally just run out of my Avene cleanser &amp; the reviews on this one are fantastic. I'm not as excited for the perfume, lipstick or candy. I'll probably gift or trade those items. They are nice, I'm just all set with my own brands &amp; gummies are meh to me. I do agree that one more nice home or accessory item would really have rounded out this box &amp; made it over the top for me. I'm happy with the box but not super excited about it.


----------



## CSCS2 (Sep 2, 2014)

Has anyone seen any pictures of the actual box yet?


----------



## lorikauai (Sep 2, 2014)

Meh. It's missing something to me. It feels like a regular monthly box. It doesn't help that the scarf and the hat are mostly useless to me even in the dead of "winter" (hot climate). I would have much preferred a wallet, clutch, or jewelry. Fuzzy socks would have been nice. Plus a fall themed food instead of the gummy candy.


----------



## CSCS2 (Sep 2, 2014)

For me, it's that it's missing a home item. A jasmine-scented candle would have been great!

Also, I've noticed that the 'big ticket' item in the LE boxes since the Resort box has had the value grossly inflated. The Sisco &amp; Berluti bracelets, the Soixante Neuf necklace and the Marchesa scarf for ~$150? No, their actual value is somewhere closer to $30 or so. The LE box from last winter and backwards didn't have this same 'one big item that covers 1/3 of the value of the box' but smaller items that seemed valued more reasonably.


----------



## 25boxes (Sep 2, 2014)

I honestly am intrigued by the perfume. I think it's cool that it is fairly new. It is a unisex fragrance though and is being marketed as a gourmand scent with vanilla though it does have patchouli.

I will use the cleanser- I mean, why not  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Disappointed about the lipstick - that's something that should not be valued that high.

Yes, a necklace would be nice... But I wish there was some sort of makeup palette. I'm a new subscriber to limited edition boxes and palettes are something I always wish I had received.


----------



## Sadejane (Sep 2, 2014)

It's always interesting to see the initial reactions to box spoilers.   I'm actually OK with everything in the box except for the gummy bears (it seems weird to put a $6 bag of candies in a $100 box. . .we've had more expensive treats in the regular monthly box) and possibly the scarf.  

I agree with other commenters who would have loved to see a wallet or piece of jewelry.  I haven't liked any of the perfumes PS has sent us and this one seems to be a bit 'edgy' given that it was inspired by a lap dance (I mean. . huh!?).  Indie Lee is a great company with quality products, so I'll enjoy the cleanser.   My beef with the scarf is that it's so predictable and we're getting one in the monthly box, plus the pattern on this one looks a bit hmm. . 1990s Talbots, perhaps?  I hope it's one of those "pictures don't do it justice" items.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## phanne (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm so excited for this box! I am very happy with all the contents. I have to patiently wait to get it into my hands to really know. I was so disappointed with the Summer box until I had it in my hands, then loved everything. I love everything here, so I hope it doesn't disappoint in person.

Also, I can't wait to smell like sweat and semen!


----------



## sylarana (Sep 2, 2014)

I think the gummies are a bit weird .. but then I think the idea of the box is fall and style .. it's but just a seasonal box. And the gummies seem to fit that ...

Living in a warm climate makes it unwise getting fall or holiday boxes, but so far it was one item like a scarf and then the rest were more neutral .. like peppermint pretzel for the holidays which you can enjoy in Florida just as well as in N.Y. This time, the two big items of the box are both things that are cold weather items .. which to me is not well planned (especially with another scarf coming in the Sept box). It makes me wonder if I shOuld refrain from future purchases of fall/holiday boxes. One item to trade or gift is fine .. the two most valuable items not all that usable for idk .. 30-40% of the recipients .. not ideal.

Anyways .. we're hoping to move back to an all seasons region soon and I'll just wait till then to wear all the scarves etc. Though I do believe they should think about whether they want to offer boxes for the entire country or just parts.


----------



## MaryW86 (Sep 2, 2014)

I think this box looks great! I was looking forward a home item though.  Hopefully the perfume smells better than the description sounds.  I am ready to see pictures of people's boxes.


----------



## camel11 (Sep 2, 2014)

I wish someone had pictures of the box! I"m also curious what the scarf fabric and dimensions are...


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Sep 2, 2014)

My main problem with the LE boxes is that they don't usually seem to have enough in them to make them worth so much more than the regular PS boxes. This box seems like it just has a scarf and hat instead of just a scarf. Not really worth an extra $60 to me.


----------



## nikkicorleone (Sep 2, 2014)

I do wish the lipstick was a different brand though... YSL, Chanel, even Urban Decay/Smashbox would have done the trick.

I've decided Fall LE boxes will be the only LE boxes I purchase.. maybe the holiday one as well.

Yeah, I agree, it feels like something is missing. The clutch or a throw blanket would've been nice. I was really hoping for the blanket though.


----------



## ladyrox (Sep 2, 2014)

This box will be a lesson to my self-restraint.  I gave in when I clearly shouldn't have.  Between this box and the September box I'll be up to a whopping SIX scarves from these guys.  That's a bit absurd.  

As for the hat, I really despise beanies -- between my large head and curly hair they have disaster written all over them.  But even that aside, how much of the country actually needs/wears a beanie in the fall (or winter for that matter)?  (I live in Atlanta and even through our most recent sno-mageddon, I didn't need a winter hat.) Granted I would expect something like that in a winter box regardless of where I live.  I just don't think it's appropriate for a fall box.

Arggh, I'd be mad at popsugar, but I'm really mad at myself.  I think I knew on some level that this box would be a letdown.  (Why else would they wait SO long to send out a hint and then send out one that was so vague?)  

Ok, my rant is done.  If anyone wants that scarf and/or hat and/or really anything else that's in this box (or heck, the entire box), send me a message.  It's not scheduled to arrive here until the 11th, but I can have it on your way shortly thereafter.


----------



## PrettyAndWitty (Sep 2, 2014)

I received mine today. Here's a pic:



Spoiler









The scarf is 100% viscose, the hat is too big and that's coming from someone with curly voluminous hair, the perfume is stick sweet and is hurting throat from the sample I sprayed on my hand. The face wash, candy and lipstick are good though. This just doesn't feel like a fall box, more like a random extra expensive monthly box.


----------



## jebest (Sep 2, 2014)

The more I see it and hear about it, the more disappointed I am. Well at least I can hopefully refrain from spending $100 on the next LE boxes.


----------



## lorikauai (Sep 2, 2014)

ladyrox said:


> This box will be a lesson to my self-restraint.  I gave in when I clearly shouldn't have.  Between this box and the September box I'll be up to a whopping SIX scarves from these guys.  That's a bit absurd.
> 
> As for the hat, I really despise beanies -- between my large head and curly hair they have disaster written all over them.  But even that aside, how much of the country actually needs/wears a beanie in the fall (or winter for that matter)?  (I live in Atlanta and even through our most recent sno-mageddon, I didn't need a winter hat.) Granted I would expect something like that in a winter box regardless of where I live.  I just don't think it's appropriate for a fall box.
> 
> ...


I agree. It is wintery to me. I expected a scarf, but a scarf and a hat? I definitely feel like I wasted $100 and I'm also annoyed at myself.


----------



## lippey (Sep 2, 2014)

Count me in as disappointed.  I thought I had seen PopSugar itself advertise for their Fall box by printing something like, "Remember, last year's Fall box had a Stila palette," and they also mentioned another item.  I really took that as a hint and thought I was going to get a palette I could use for a Christmas gift.  If I am accurate about that, I believe that was deceitful on PopSugar's part to post that as a hint.

The box just seems, for the most part, like a jumble of items that weren't selling well elsewhere.

Here's the link to the PopSugar website I mentioned above:

http://www.popsugar.com/POPSUGAR-Must-Have-Special-Edition-Fall-Style-2014-35413906

The quote to which I referred is this: "Last year's Special Edition Fall Style box featured brands you love, like Stila and Cynthia Vincent, and we can't wait to surprise you with what's in store this year."

I don't consider the brands included in the box to have the same level of recognition as Stila.  I assumed any makeup would have the same level of popularity as Stila.


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 2, 2014)

PopSugar never said anything about a palette. The talk about the Stila one from last year was all on here. I did expect some sort of palette, but not because PopSugar insinuated it.


----------



## jackieee (Sep 2, 2014)

I agree with those saying this box just feels like a regular monthly box.

I'm sick of all the scarves, even though I work outside and it can get cooooooooooold in the winter. However, this scarf will match perfectly with my winter coat and boots, so at least that works out. The only time I wear hats is when I'm running, so definitely not a beanie. I have yet to wear the last two hats PS has sent out in previous boxes. But hey, maybe this one will work out! 

Meh on the perfume.

I will eat those gummies up, so I'm excited for those, haha. Oh, I am excited to try the cleanser. That's the one skincare item I rotate around and love to try new brands, so I'm definitely interested in trying it out, especially since I'm almost out of my current cleanser.

What else? Depending on the color of the lipstick, that could be a win. I've been wearing lipstick a lot more often these days, so I hope it's a good color!! 

So I'm not excited about the hat or the perfume, but everything else should be used up....still feels like a regular box though. Wish there would've been a clutch or piece of jewelry instead of the hat and perfume.


----------



## JENNIER (Sep 2, 2014)

I think I'm glad I skipped this one. I had a bad feeling about about the scarf/hat/mittens speculation. I sometimes sell the things i don't love on eBay, but I'm not sure anything from this box would fetch much $. I hope those of you who got it do like it though! Fingers crossed for a really great winter LE box!


----------



## sylarana (Sep 2, 2014)

I got mine and I'm actually pleasantly surprised as I was rather unhappy about scarf and cap.

The cap is gorgeous .. So soft and cozy. Definitely way too warm for our fall, but it will be great for windy days on the beach or the mountains. I love it. It's big, but that way it covers my sensitive ears well. Not sure I look the greatest in it, but better than my old one.

The scarf is very thin .. So it's definitely wearable on cooler days around here . Especially up in the city. And I love the colors. It it's very similar to the blue - white- black one we got a few months ago though. Different print, but same thickness and colours. I'm happy with it.

I love the perfume. Reminds me of cupcakes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> .. very sweet, but still pleasant to me. So much better than the coconut one they sent recently! It's tiny though.

The lipstick is a fantastic warm red that is almost the same color as my hair. Perfect for me.

Haven't tried the cleaner which leaked a bit, but it will be used. So will the gummies.

All in all I'm very content and don't regret getting the box. I do agree though .. a small piece of jewelry would have completed the box .. even if just a simple bracelet. And 2 scarves in one month is questionable .. they should have just thrown in that blue clutch - wallet from one of the inspiration pics instead!


----------



## roohound (Sep 2, 2014)

I've not gotten my box yet so I'm going to withhold final judgment until I can see everything in person. Having said that, while overall I do think things look ok (kind of like a slightly ramped up monthly box) I feel like it's missing *something*. Maybe the makeup palette we were talking about or a clutch/wallet or even a nice piece of jewelry. I really can't believe they sent just a single lipstick - and not even a well coveted one at that.

Makes me wonder if the September box is going to be a little on the weak side. I see them sending us the scarf and a netflix coupon or something lol


----------



## jbird1175 (Sep 2, 2014)

roohound said:


> Makes me wonder if the September box is going to be a little on the weak side. I see them sending us the scarf and a netflix coupon or something lol


A Netflix coupon? Really??  :laughno:


----------



## IffB (Sep 2, 2014)

After the spoilers, I stopped at TJMaxx and had to buy a $39.99 cobalt blue leather large wristlet, my new wallet. I am sure that I will get the Tarte palette soon, too.... Right there, better use of less than $100....for my taste.

Why can't I learn? I always get much more enjoyment from a monthly box with a coupon. The September scarf is more of a must have for me.

No use in whining, since no one forced me to gamble $100 on the hopes a high value interesting surprise and I am getting a box o'boring. I have so much darn face cleanser that I should start showering with it, too! One fabulous piece of jewelry and a more posh makeup product would have made it all ok.


----------



## roohound (Sep 2, 2014)

jbird1175 said:


> A Netflix coupon? Really?? :laughno:


Or they could pull a FabFitFun on us and send us panty liners lol lol lol


----------



## CSCS2 (Sep 2, 2014)

Pretty disappointed that the scarf is 100% viscose. The Turkish towel from the Resort box was much better quality than the one in the June box but this scarf's quality is the same as previous ones they've sent out. Hoping that I'll be able to sell it for $70 or so to recoup some of this box's cost.


----------



## Ruffinette (Sep 2, 2014)

CSCS2 said:


> Pretty disappointed that the scarf is 100% viscose. The Turkish towel from the Resort box was much better quality than the one in the June box but this scarf's quality is the same as previous ones they've sent out. Hoping that I'll be able to sell it for $70 or so to recoup some of this box's cost.


I'm going to sell my scarf, too, I think. The one from the regular box is so much prettier. Plus I had emergency surgery today, so I can use all the incoming cash I can get lol. (Massive kidney stone)


----------



## MET (Sep 2, 2014)

Color me disappointed (again).  The scarf seems very dated and the perfume a little iffy.   I should have remembered how disappointed I was with the last 2 LE boxes and I really should have remembered my disappointment before ordering a 2nd LE Fall box. ... must skip any posts about Holiday or Winter LE boxes ....


----------



## Sadejane (Sep 2, 2014)

CSCS2 said:


> Pretty disappointed that the scarf is 100% viscose. The Turkish towel from the Resort box was much better quality than the one in the June box but this scarf's quality is the same as previous ones they've sent out. Hoping that I'll be able to sell it for $70 or so to recoup some of this box's cost.


Viscose, ugh.  Not only that. . . made in China?  I'm surprised they think they can get away with selling this scarf for way over $100 just by slapping a Marchesa label on it.  In my opinion, 'real' designer textiles should come from Europe.   I would have been ok with the viscose if it had been made in Italy or France (as silly as that may sound).   Seriously, no one is going to pay full price for this scarf unless they have serious money to burn or collect Marchesa.  

I'm anxious to see a picture of the cap on someone.   I'm wondering if it's a loose beanie style cap or if it's fitted?   I think it's a beautiful cap though and the style is timeless.   

I'm not sure what I was hoping for with this box and I'm "OK" with what I'll be getting, just a little disappointed about that scarf being the high value item in the box.  My fault for gambling $100 on PS making up for the last forgettable SE boxes.  I did buy the box before we were given any spoilers and I'm sure I would've caved anyway when we got the Joie spoiler.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 2, 2014)

I love the box. I think that the 2 clothing items  might have been to much for one box.   There is part of the country that don't have much need for hat and scarves. I am in the northeast and will use them . I think a jewelry piece would have made me happier and maybe a better brand of lipstick . I don't wear red so I  hope its more pink.  I do however love the box and I am glad  I got it and will use it all.


----------



## CSCS2 (Sep 2, 2014)

Sadejane said:


> Viscose, ugh.  Not only that. . . made in China?  I'm surprised they think they can get away with selling this scarf for way over $100 just by slapping a Marchesa label on it.  In my opinion, 'real' designer textiles should come from Europe.   I would have been ok with the viscose if it had been made in Italy or France (as silly as that may sound).   Seriously, no one is going to pay full price for this scarf unless they have serious money to burn or collect Marchesa.
> 
> I'm anxious to see a picture of the cap on someone.   I'm wondering if it's a loose beanie style cap or if it's fitted?   I think it's a beautiful cap though and the style is timeless.
> 
> I'm not sure what I was hoping for with this box and I'm "OK" with what I'll be getting, just a little disappointed about that scarf being the high value item in the box.  My fault for gambling $100 on PS making up for the last forgettable SE boxes.  I did buy the box before we were given any spoilers and I'm sure I would've caved anyway when we got the Joie spoiler.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah, the Marchesa label isn't enough for me but I'm glad that it's at least not just a Marchesa Voyage x Popsugar collaboration (and that it doesn't say anything about Shopstyle on the label). At least it can be re-sold as a Marchesa Voyage piece, which it is, and I think that there are definitely people out there who'd be willing to purchase it from us at less than the $140 price tag. Fashion is crazy!


----------



## CSCS2 (Sep 2, 2014)

Also, yes, could someone maybe take a photo of themselves with the hat on?? I'm really curious too and think that it will probably be what makes the box for me. I have a big head with lots of curly hair so I'm glad to hear it's on the larger side!


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Sep 2, 2014)

Kerryliz said:


> "*BYWAY* is a sweet fragrance inspired by one unforgettable lap dance."
> 
> Cuz you know... I've always wanted to smell like a stripper...


When I read the description I got T-Pain's "I'm In Love With A Stripper" stuck in my head. This may not be the association they're going for...



sylarana said:


> I might get mine today as it's at my local post office. Probably tomorrow though.
> 
> I'm not too keen of the scarf .. we had a blueish-black scarf in a monthly box before which is all I need living in a non foggy part of NorCali.



This box is better than the Resort one, about equal to the Summer one (I didn't purchase it though) and worse than other LE boxes from previous years. 

I have this thing about needing to have my scarf and hat match, preferably the same brand, color and pattern. Maybe it’s due to previously living in Michigan and now living in Chicago, but there are a lot of times when I go out that I’ll leave my scarf and hat on, but take my gloves off because I’m doing something with my hands (shopping, playing games on my phone waiting for the CTA, sitting in a bar) so sending a hat and scarf that don’t match at all is a huge WTF for me. Plus I have a huge thing about wearing dark blues with dark denim jeans (Canadian tuxedo anyone?) so a dark blue and black scarf is not something I’d ever buy and would try to return if I was gifted. I’m also not a huge fan of floral patterns so the scarf is just a complete fail for me.

The hat would be awesome if they’d sent a matching scarf for it; right now I have several scarf and hat sets that I love and a few hats that I wear solo. Gloves I end up wearing either wool lined black leather (when dressing up), black men’s North Face (if I’m playing football, Winter Classic kickball or digging out my car) or black women’s North Face Etip (if I’m running or need to use my phone while outside in winter). Other Chicagoans can testify to our winter wardrobe of all black North Face everything, with leggings and UGGs or snow boots.

Maybe the Winter LE box will include something from North Face in black? (hint, hint PS)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The whole fragrance inspired by an unforgettable lap dance is so… off. Several of my friends stripped their way through college because they could work 10 hours a week and cover living expenses, tuition and have fun money left over. So when someone says an unforgettable lap dance I immediately think of the times my friends make over a grand in a few hours off some sucker who thought they were taking them home at the end of the night or when we’d go and visit them at work and drink for free because we were friends with the entertainers. I’m not sure how many other cities are like this but in Detroit a lot of the upscale strip clubs are more like nightclubs that happen to offer lap dances. I used to bartend at a couple of the mega-clubs in The D and several of our weekend headlining DJs would spin at strip clubs on their off nights to give the venues a more welcoming feel to bring in non-traditional clientele. I doubt that the average PS subscriber is as pro-strip club as I am though, but I could be speaking out of my @ss right now :bandit:


----------



## kristab94 (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm curious, why the hate for viscose?  

Got my box today and "meh" overall.  I like the scarf, but I rock scarves quite constantly to dress up outfits for work.  The lipstick and facewash are ok enough.  Really not a fan of the hat, it won't go with my coloring at all.  This will once and for all be my last LE box. Just don't see the value in them anymore.  I thought I'd love the fall one, because it's my favorite time of year, but it's almost like they didn't put any effort into this.  It doesn't say "fall" to me at all, especially with a wool winter hat.  Plus it feels like I'm missing an item, right?  Needed one more thing to make my $100 worth it.


----------



## CSCS2 (Sep 2, 2014)

kristab94 said:


> I'm curious, why the hate for viscose?
> 
> Got my box today and "meh" overall.  I like the scarf, but I rock scarves quite constantly to dress up outfits for work.  The lipstick and facewash are ok enough.  Really not a fan of the hat, it won't go with my coloring at all.  This will once and for all be my last LE box. Just don't see the value in them anymore.  I thought I'd love the fall one, because it's my favorite time of year, but it's almost like they didn't put any effort into this.  It doesn't say "fall" to me at all, especially with a wool winter hat.  Plus it feels like I'm missing an item, right?  Needed one more thing to make my $100 worth it.


For me, viscose is just a cheap material and tends to pill and shrink a lot. It's the material that a lot of cheap clothing at chains like Forever 21, H&amp;M, etc. are made of. If the scarf were cotton, it'd merit the $140 price tag a little more but $140 is incredibly inflated either way.


----------



## sylarana (Sep 2, 2014)

The scarf isn't worth that kind of money, but I feel that designer pieces are generally overpriced.

The cap is tight-fitting .. not a beanie. And if I want it to look neat (like not having a weird little loose thing at the top), I have to pull it down to almost my eyebrows. I like it a lot .. 

I don't know what they were thinking with the scarves in both boxes at the same time ...

Still happy with my box overall though. Tried the cleaner and it's nice too.


----------



## pbpink (Sep 2, 2014)

Ruffinette said:


> I'm going to sell my scarf, too, I think. The one from the regular box is so much prettier. Plus I had emergency surgery today, so I can use all the incoming cash I can get lol. (Massive kidney stone)


oh goodness, hope you are ok + feel better!


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 3, 2014)

Okay, I figured out why this box is okay--yet not just right for me.  

It is disgusting to me that the curators of the box would pick a perfume described by the makers as a reminder of a lap dance.  Because women buying an expensive box of junk want to smell like a stripper's ass.  

Add to that, the fragrance says nothing about fall.  Sickly sweet fragrances like this say spring/summer.  Not fall! 

The scarf is dated looking, and is lesser quality than the one in the regular sub box... I agree, made in China cheapo fabric is not indicative of a luxury item or worthy of being in a specialty box.  

There seems to be something missing to me too.  It needs a true "fall" touch to it, like a fall scented candle, or a fall accessory item (other than a scarf).  The hat isn't fall, it is winter.  

The gummies, I'm sure I'll like and shove in my mouth as soon as the box is open..but it doesn't seem to fit the fall box.  Fruity gummies say summer to me too.  Why not some luxury type fall treat?  Something cider, or rich caramel, or pumpkin etc... 

I'm okay with the lipstick brand.  I've had some before by them and it was nice.  I'd never assume a 30$+ lipstick would be in a box.  I don't think any other lip products mentioned in the same price range are any better than the MAKE line.


----------



## pbpink (Sep 3, 2014)

ChicagoBlonde said:


> When I read the description I got T-Pain's "I'm In Love With A Stripper" stuck in my head. This may not be the association they're going for...
> 
> This box is better than the Resort one, about equal to the Summer one (I didn't purchase it though) and worse than other LE boxes from previous years.
> 
> ...


who knew the things we can learn on MUT! 

i won a prize at a charity event raffle, well know charity too! my prize was a very large gift card to the steakhouse which was part of the strip club, lucky me!! not the prize i was hoping for!

i was way pregnant at the time so i just brought along a bunch of guy friends and we had a ball! the food was really good! the guys were all so sweet and we had fun! i think the guys and the "girls" were more in awe that a married preggers girl about to explode with twins would be out treating the guys to a night out at a steakhouse aka strip club! haha!


----------



## KelBelle (Sep 3, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Okay, I figured out why this box is okay--yet not just right for me.
> 
> It is disgusting to me that the curators of the box would pick a perfume described by the makers as a reminder of a lap dance.  Because women buying an expensive box of junk want to smell like a stripper's ass.
> 
> ...


I absolutely agree with everything you've said.  

I have a totally crazy theory that there was supposed to be an additional item but it wasn't going to be ready in time and to avoid another shipping fiasco (there was one with another LE box, correct?), they just left it off the card.   

Yes, I know that I'm reading too much into things and I'm 99% joking (but 1% of me is kinda serious....lol)


----------



## Ruffinette (Sep 3, 2014)

pbpink said:


> oh goodness, hope you are ok + feel better!


Thanks! I feel a million times better... I just wish I could be excited about this box. Right now I'm pretty meh about it but maybe I will feel differently when it is in my hands. The scarf is really getting me down. I just don't see the point in sending us two scarves. I mean, I know there are some people who probably just buy the LEs and don't subscribe, but I imagine they make up a small percentage of LE purchases. I wanted to be completely blown away by this box and so far... blegh


----------



## nicepenguins (Sep 3, 2014)

I feel like they have more big-ticket items in this box and so there's a lower % chance that people will like enough of the items. The hat looks awesome.

I love cobalt blue, so I might be into the scarf. I guess I'll see what the material is like--is viscose the material they make the cheap pashminas at the airport out of? It might be a good travel blanket if it's big enough.

I'm not super excited for the face wash, but I'll check out some reviews and see if I'm into it. I bought a Make lipstick from Birchbox once that broke almost immediately but I loved the color and formula so maybe it will be a good one. 

I'm mostly just amused by the stripper perfume. Obviously these boxes introduce us to things we wouldn't discover on our own, haha!


----------



## Weebs (Sep 3, 2014)

This is my first LE box and I'm feeling meh about it.  I resubscribed to the regular box because of the scarf and last years Sept box was pretty fab.  I live in Phoenix, so having 2 scarves isn't going to work for me - I may wear each one once or twice before the weather turns hot again.  The hat ... well again... Phoenix.  I hate sweet smelling perfumes.  I don't wear lipstick.  I'm hoping the regular PS box for this month is super fab to make up for this $100 of a LE box that I mostly won't get use out of.  Sigh.


----------



## Mrs30009 (Sep 3, 2014)

I couldn't stay away from the spoilers.  I lasted about a day.

I think the box is ok.  I will have to see how the items are in person.  I am getting two boxes with the hope of gifting items in the second one.  I might end up selling it completely.  I am not sure the hat will look good on me.  I saw a picture on instagram of someone wearing one.  I don't think it will be cute on me.  I have 2 daughters and getting 2 boxes.  So the hats would be cute on them too.  Here is WI they will be used.  I do wish the scarf was a different material.  I will have to see it in person.  I hope it is more luxurious in my hands.  It seems similar to the blue one we received earlier this year.  

The lipstick and facial cleanser will be used.  Not something I would gift.

I really hope I don't get red lipstick.  I will have to figure out how to make the color not so bright no my lips.

Perfume is a personal thing.  So not sure I can gift this either.

I think the box is better than last years.

Now to wait to get the boxes in my hands.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 3, 2014)

anyone have any idea what color the lipstick is?


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 3, 2014)

Mommylovesmakeup said:


> anyone have any idea what color the lipstick is?


Radicchio, an earthy red.


----------



## sylarana (Sep 3, 2014)

It's radicchio and I don't think there are variations (unless they print different info cards). It's a very

Bold dark warm red. To me it's the perfect red color, but it's very red.

I'm pretty sure the box will not be that well received with the 2 scarves and no jewelry. Had they added just a little not so expensive something ...

The scarf is much darker than the March one and not large enough for a blanket. Also really lightweight. It's mostly a thin black scarf with a bit of blue.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 3, 2014)

*@**@normajean2008*,



normajean2008 said:


> Radicchio, an earthy red.


   Not for me my grandma will love it


----------



## kristab94 (Sep 3, 2014)

Mommylovesmakeup said:


> *@@normajean2008*,
> 
> Not for me my grandma will love it


FYI - I'm able to apply it super lightly to get a muted color.  Sort of like I just had a cherry popsicle. BOLD red lips don't look great with my coloring, but I do really like the lipstick.


----------



## Ruffinette (Sep 3, 2014)

My box is out for delivery and I am so hoping I love everything once I actually have my hands on it.


----------



## roohound (Sep 3, 2014)

I look forward to hearing your thoughts.  My delivery date got moved to 9/8 so I'm thinking the absolute earliest I will see it is Friday - maybe Saturday.

The more I think about this box the more bummed I feel we got the short end of the stick when it comes to the whole "Fall" part.  The scarf doesn't scream fall to me, the hat says winter to me. A lap dance inspired perfume that smells ultra sweet definitely doesn't say Fall to me. Ok, I'll give you the radicchio lipstick for Fall.  Hell, if they just subbed out the gummy candy for something pumpkin flavored it would have been better. 

I feel like PS got too caught up with the designer labels and overlooked the Fall aspect.  Having said all that, I'm still looking forward to getting my box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ruffinette (Sep 3, 2014)

I agree with you on the lack of a fall feel. The coloring on the scarf seems wintery to me and living in Texas, the hat definitely won't see use until winter. I like gummy snacks but I don't really see how they tie into the fall theme at all.

I think more makeup and a nice wrap or throw really would have made this more fall like. Based on the one spoiler so far for the September box I feel like it already is more fall themed.

I will definitely post my thoughts after getting my box.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 3, 2014)

I love the box but am very disappointed with the material of the scarf.  The brand makes scarfs that usually have linen wool or cashmere. Not this.  I think the price is way overly inflated for the material used. I have not got the box yet and may love the scarf. I just have a problem with its retail value.   I think the brand maybe made this for popsugar with cheaper material than they normally use just so they got brand awareness


----------



## roohound (Sep 3, 2014)

Ruffinette said:


> I agree with you on the lack of a fall feel. The coloring on the scarf seems wintery to me and living in Texas, the hat definitely won't see use until winter. I like gummy snacks but I don't really see how they tie into the fall theme at all.
> 
> I think more makeup and a nice wrap or throw really would have made this more fall like. Based on the one spoiler so far for the September box I feel like it already is more fall themed.
> 
> I will definitely post my thoughts after getting my box.


I totally agree with you about the Sept box's scarf having more of a fall feel.  One of the SE box inspiration photos on Pinterest said something about "wrap yourself up in warm and cozy" or something like that.  I just don't get that feeling from this scarf or hat.  A wrap would have been perfect to me - just screams fall. And I'm pretty sure they could have found one that was "valued at $140" just like this scarf. 

I think they need to add a MUT member to an advisory committee so someone can be the voice of reason when they decide what products make the cut in these special boxes lol


----------



## IffB (Sep 3, 2014)

Mommylovesmakeup said:


> anyone have any idea what color the lipstick is?


----------



## CAPSLOCK (Sep 3, 2014)

IffB said:


> Mommylovesmakeup said:
> 
> 
> > anyone have any idea what color the lipstick is?


Love the lipstick!  Love the Hat!  The box is going to work for me, even if it isn't quite what I had anticipated.


----------



## IffB (Sep 3, 2014)

Got it, 7 days before the initial estimate.

The box is small, about the size of a shoe box for ankle boots.

The hat also made in China, not that soft, not luxurious. Weird shape, it is not like you can fold it out because of tags and seams.... Maybe my daughter can make it work.

I just tried it again tucking the ends in, and is wearable.

The scarf is smaller than the ones previously sent, so it can easy be used with business jackets. It drapes well, I like it better than I expected.

I am wearing the lipstick on the pic above, is called Radiccio. It is more brownish than bright red. Not bad, but nothing new either. Good backup lipstick to be left in a random bag.

The perfum I can't decide. I sprayed a tiny bit and I can only smell it if I stick my nose to my skin. Smells like body lotion or wash, maybe sweet but not floral... I would say it is a "warm" scent. I don't think I hate it, but could live without it.

Overall, I wish I had my $100 instead. But I am disliking the items less now that I have the box than after spoilers only.


----------



## jebest (Sep 3, 2014)

Mommylovesmakeup said:


> I love the box but am very disappointed with the material of the scarf. The brand makes scarfs that usually have linen wool or cashmere. Not this. I think the price is way overly inflated for the material used. I have not got the box yet and may love the scarf. I just have a problem with its retail value. I think the brand maybe made this for popsugar with cheaper material than they normally use just so they got brand awareness


I agree, they have 100% viscose scarfs at Forever21 for $6.99. That's $133 less for price value. Not a luxury item at all.


----------



## roohound (Sep 3, 2014)

Hmmmm, this definitely puts me off the special edition boxes.  That's ridiculous.  Shame on you PS.  $350 value my butt.


----------



## pbpink (Sep 3, 2014)

Ruffinette said:


> Thanks! I feel a million times better... I just wish I could be excited about this box. Right now I'm pretty meh about it but maybe I will feel differently when it is in my hands. The scarf is really getting me down. I just don't see the point in sending us two scarves. I mean, I know there are some people who probably just buy the LEs and don't subscribe, but I imagine they make up a small percentage of LE purchases. I wanted to be completely blown away by this box and so far... blegh


your health is most important, glad you feel better! hopefully, you like it better in person!


----------



## pbpink (Sep 3, 2014)

when we pay more for a LE box, i expect higher quality! in a more extreme example, if i pay more for first class why would want to sit in coach class? 

PS creates pretty pinterest boards and tell us the box is chic, trendy + luxurious! in fact, they use the word luxurious in almost every single LE box description on their blog - PS uses a picture on the LE fall ad with a clutch and a ring, that would be fine for another type of company but much different for a sub box! PS markets the box as luxurious, we buy it based on what they show us + tell us - they do not do this type of advertising for monthly boxes, other than sending a spolier here or there....

i do not think they should have put a scarf in both boxes in the same month - by common sense + human nature, it makes the LE box not as special, they could have easily saved a scarf for another month or another LE box, watch we all like the monthly scarf better! i love marchesa, they are in vogue mag w/exquisite gowns of haute couture status but have not a clue about this spin off line, it is the same brand that sent the lace design on the revlon nail files in a monthly box...they are a luxury brand if you buy a dress but not as much on a scarf or nail file, a nail file from tweezerman would be more luxurious....

i was not thrilled with summer LE, i like the pouch, the drops of olive oil (ha!) + tarte but as a whole it just did not scream luxury - then, a monthly box rec'd the eyeshadow palette, so again another item at a level close to LE box items......same with resort + monthly box with the turkish towel.....

i fully understand that we all take a risk but the LE boxes should really blow the monthly boxes out of the water! i feel like they are not that different than the monthly boxes......

when we are paying over 100% more for a LE box + they choose to market it as a high end box, it should be just that! the items could be fine for a monthly box but just not always for a LE box!! no one is ever going to love each and every item in the box as we are all different and unique - i think PS is perhaps acting misleading in terms of their advertising of LE boxes


----------



## IffB (Sep 3, 2014)

Mommylovesmakeup said:


> I love the box but am very disappointed with the material of the scarf. The brand makes scarfs that usually have linen wool or cashmere. Not this. I think the price is way overly inflated for the material used. I have not got the box yet and may love the scarf. I just have a problem with its retail value. I think the brand maybe made this for popsugar with cheaper material than they normally use just so they got brand awareness


Already shared my feelings on the box... But the scarf is quite lovely and soft, it does not look or feel cheap. It is my favorite item.


----------



## Ruffinette (Sep 3, 2014)

Totally, totally disappointed. I am allergic to wool so the hat is a no go for me. Even if I wasn't, the color is pretty blah with my hair and skin tone. The scarf is very soft but the colors and pattern are hideous to me. The perfume stinks. The other three items are okay, but not enough to wow me. I don't understand the gummy snacks for this theme at all - they are neither fall related nor fashion related...

I think I need to learn my lesson. $100 is too much to plop down for this kind of thing. Popsugar always lets me down on the LE boxes. I much prefer the monthly box. $40 ($30 if you get a good coupon) is a whole lot easier to swallow if you end up hating everything.

Nothing about this box makes me think fall except the lipstick, and it's not something I would purchase on its own.


----------



## sylarana (Sep 3, 2014)

I agree .. while I would have preferred something other than yet another scarf, it's a nice one. Not even the details of the design (flowers, butterflies etc) , but the way it looks when worn. To me it looks a lot more elegant than the other scarves I got from PS and it's not a winter scarf. Way too light for that.

And the pininterest board is quite accurate imo.

Also the scent .. very vanilla/holiday baking etc ...

I think it was a big mistake to not only have 2 scarves between the LE and monthly ... to have 2 clothing accessories that don't fit together .. and reduce the number of items at the same time. Just makes the box itself and compared to the monthly less variable ... less convincing.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 3, 2014)

The hat and scarf look very Walmart to me. Not ugly at all, but definitely not worth the inflated prices, JMHO.


----------



## Ruffinette (Sep 3, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> The hat and scarf look very Walmart to me. Not ugly at all, but definitely not worth the inflated prices, JMHO.


I agree - I would never spend that much money on either the hat or the scarf. The scarf's pattern is seriously... something else. It's weird. I'm so bummed.


----------



## Tiana Kimble (Sep 3, 2014)

I feel like I am going to like the items overall, but like them for a $30 price tag. Not for $100.


----------



## IffB (Sep 3, 2014)

Wait until you guys see the size of the black box it came in...

You know how your favorite cereal or ice cream goes on sale, and you get all excited with your buy until you realize that it was because all the stuff, from now on, will be in a much smaller container at the same price?

Kind of like that. The shock of this LE "less-ness" is dissipating, and I am embracing the reality of my new stuff...plus the September box is still to come!


----------



## Irene Park (Sep 3, 2014)

It's a good value ($100 for $300+ products!) but nothing in this limited box is my style or useful to me so I decided to sell the whole box.

_EDIT: Linking to your personal sales, or self-promoting is not allowed on MUT. -MissJexie_


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 3, 2014)

IffB said:


> Wait until you guys see the size of the black box it came in...
> 
> You know how your favorite cereal or ice cream goes on sale, and you get all excited with your buy until you realize that it was because all the stuff, from now on, will be in a much smaller container at the same price?
> 
> Kind of like that. The shock of this LE "less-ness" is dissipating, and I am embracing the reality of my new stuff...plus the September box is still to come!


Is it the same size as the Resort box or smaller? That box was just a touch bigger than shoebox size.


----------



## CSCS2 (Sep 3, 2014)

To whomever's received this box already, is the scarf similar in quality/feel to the blue Brokedown one from this past April? The colors seem fairly similar (cobalt/black) and I think the material is the same..


----------



## Ruffinette (Sep 3, 2014)

CSCS2 said:


> To whomever's received this box already, is the scarf similar in quality/feel to the blue Brokedown one from this past April? The colors seem fairly similar (cobalt/black) and I think the material is the same..


In my opinion, the Marchesa scarf is a whole lot softer and feels like higher quality, but the Brokedown scarf had a much lovelier pattern.


----------



## IffB (Sep 3, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> Is it the same size as the Resort box or smaller? That box was just a touch bigger than shoebox size.


 I did not order the resort box, this one was about half the size of the first LE boxes; about the size of a shoebox but almost square.


----------



## Julie Casey (Sep 3, 2014)

Just received my box today and while I thought the spoilers weren't great, the actual contents were even more disappointing in person. The only items I liked were the joie hat and gummies. The scarf is actually beautiful and soft but so short! I couldn't even wrap it around my neck like a normal scarf, just hung there! Will be selling that.

The perfume stunk! Totally get the lap dance reference. Sickly sweet. The cleanser smelled super sweet too but at least it rinses off so I can use that. The lipstick color is pretty but I rarely wear lipstick.

My thoughts: this box was half winter half summer. No hint of fall. Would've loved a piece of jewelry and pumpkin food item. First and last LE box I'm getting.

Does anyone know if PS requests feedback on LE boxes? I know they do for the monthly boxes and I'd love to give my feedback


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Sep 4, 2014)

pbpink said:


> who knew the things we can learn on MUT!
> 
> i won a prize at a charity event raffle, well know charity too! my prize was a very large gift card to the steakhouse which was part of the strip club, lucky me!! not the prize i was hoping for!
> 
> i was way pregnant at the time so i just brought along a bunch of guy friends and we had a ball! the food was really good! the guys were all so sweet and we had fun! i think the guys and the "girls" were more in awe that a married preggers girl about to explode with twins would be out treating the guys to a night out at a steakhouse aka strip club! haha!



I'm glad you had fun! Upscale strip clubs are extremely pro-women and will typically treat you better than the male customers, as they know you won't be coming back if you have one bad time and your opinion could negatively influence numerous future male customers.

I will also say that most upscale (I can't speak to the lower end of them) strip clubs have excellent food at very reasonable prices and the kitchens are usually open very late with a full menu. They make their money on the door and liquor, their food needs to be good to keep you there as opposed to running for the border or White Castle when you get the drunk munchies.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Sep 4, 2014)

Ugggggh, I have been stalking my tracking, and noticed my box hasn't updated since it left Sacramento 7 days ago. I just called FedEx, and was told they will have to start a trace on it, because of no movement. I want that box in my hands, and not to end up in someone else's.


----------



## Sheryl Walder (Sep 4, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> Ugggggh, I have been stalking my tracking, and noticed my box hasn't updated since it left Sacramento 7 days ago. I just called FedEx, and was told they will have to start a trace on it, because of no movement. I want that box in my hands, and not to end up in someone else's.


I better do the same then as mine hasn't changed either.


----------



## fancyfarmer (Sep 4, 2014)

shushu said:


> I better do the same then as mine hasn't changed either.


Good Luck!


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 4, 2014)

Mine is out for delivery. Hopefully it's there when I go home for lunch!


----------



## Shauna999 (Sep 4, 2014)

You ladies are not alone... Mine is in the same holding pattern. By any chance, is yours headed to the Midwest?? I'm in michigan &amp; I bet our boxes are hanging together.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fancyfarmer (Sep 4, 2014)

Shauna999 said:


> You ladies are not alone... Mine is in the same holding pattern. By any chance, is yours headed to the Midwest?? I'm in michigan &amp; I bet our boxes are hanging together.  /emoticons/[email protected].png 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I am actually in Pennsylvania. But since I have no clue as to where my box actually is, maybe they are hanging out together. At least we know they are in good company, belonging to people with good taste  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Sep 4, 2014)

Mine is floating around Chicago right now. Surprisingly the traditional weekend in New Berlin, Wisconsin was shortened to just one day for this month. It was in Chicago on Wednesday morning, New Berlin on Wednesday afternoon and it’s already back in Chicago at the USPS this morning. Maybe my box didn’t want to be on a truck and miss the GB/Sea game tonight? I’m assuming my PS boxes are fans of all things Wisconsin and cheese with the amount of time they spend there each month.


----------



## CSCS2 (Sep 4, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> Mine is out for delivery. Hopefully it's there when I go home for lunch!


Post pictures, please!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laurenv78 (Sep 4, 2014)

Mine also has not updated...I'm on the east coast and just assume it's making the ridiculous rounds.


----------



## jebest (Sep 4, 2014)

Mine says it's out for delivery in San Antonio, so it should be here in a couple hours.


----------



## MelissaB (Sep 4, 2014)

Just got my box. I was very bummed when I saw the spoilers but now that I have the items, I feel a little better.

The scarf is nicer than I expected. The print would definitely not be my 1st choice. It seems better suited for an older demographic than what I think is the average age of a PS subscriber. That being said, I was 99.9% sure I was going to trade it &amp; now that I have it, I think I will keep it. It'll be nice for work or dinner out with my in-laws or grandma  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The knit hat is darker than I expected. I thought it would be cream but it is more tan. I live in California so I'm not sure how much use it'll get. But, it's soft &amp; Joie so I'm happy with it. Although, I would have much preferred gloves or a scarf from this brand.

It does bother me immensely that the scarf &amp; hat don't match!

I love gummies but they don't seem "fall like".

I like the perfume but feel it would be better suited for a Spring or Summer box. It's very sweet. I personally like sugary scents but I think it's a scent that more people will dislike than like.

I could do without the lipstick &amp; cleanser but if I can trade these for items I want/need, I'm happy.

I do feel like the box is missing an item. A candle in a fall scent would have been nice.

Was the box worth $100 to me? No. Would I have spent $20 on each of the five items (gummies don't count)? No...I would have spent $20 on the hat &amp; $20 on the scarf, if I loved the print (which I don't).

It's not the worst LE box but definitely not their best.


----------



## maenad25 (Sep 4, 2014)

I actually really like the hat.  Would I pay $98 for it?  Absolutely not.  I'm torn about the scarf. The color is fine but the print is a bit odd.  As others have said, the gummies feel more Summery and not really something that should be in a limited edition box.  I like the cleanser and the lipstick. The lipstick is pretty bright on my fair skin but I found if it I dot it on and blot it, it looks pretty nice.  Like everyone else, I feel this box is missing an item. The retail prices for the scarf and hat are HIGHLY inflated.  Even though one could claim the contents of the box outvalue the cost, I do not agree.  While everything in the box was fine, it felt more like something we would get in a monthly box rather than a $100 Limited Edition Box.

If someone can explain to me how to post photos in this forum, I will post a photo of me wearing the hat for reference.


----------



## CSCS2 (Sep 4, 2014)

I feel like Popsugar definitely bait-and-switched us with the Joie spoiler. I guess it's why they released a 'hint' instead of the actual spoiler, so people would think it was the gloves or the scarf. Honestly, this is my last LE box from them until they stop inflating the value of the items so much.

Popsugar, if you're reading this, stop trying to pass off cheap items as worth $140+! It doesn't fool _anyone_. Go back to getting more brands interested in promoting their (lesser but more honestly valued) products.


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 4, 2014)

MSA has more detailed pictures. Mine wasn't there at lunch. Boo!


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 4, 2014)

My box is out for delivery!  Probably wont be here by the time I have to leave soon, but at least I have something to look forward to when I get home.  I'm' gonna be all red lipped and smellin like a stripper's ass up in here tonight, LOL.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 4, 2014)

[SIZE=14.3999996185303px]I'm surprised so many people hate the hat. I think it's adorable, but it's a winter hat...not fall.  I'm actually more disappointed that the candy/food item isn't more fall oriented. [/SIZE]


----------



## Ruffinette (Sep 4, 2014)

The hat is cute, but the color doesn't suit me and I'm allergic to wool so it is a total miss.


----------



## jbird1175 (Sep 4, 2014)

I feel like if they had put the scarf from the regular PS box in this box...it would have read more Fall-ish. That scarf reads more "Fall" to me. Plus it would have matched with the hat more than the cobalt blue Marchesa scarf. 

I agree the box feels like it needs one more item and it could have been that one more item that tied everything in the box together. If we had gotten something like a bread mix (pumpkin!) instead of the gummies... BOOM: FALL BOX. 

They should have put the gummies in the regular August box and put that cookie mix (in the mason jar!) in the LE box. THAT would  have made more sense. I don't know about you, but I do not like turning on my oven in the summer. 

Popsugar, feel free to hire me for a consulting gig anytime.


----------



## kristab94 (Sep 4, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> [SIZE=14.3999996185303px]I'm surprised so many people hate the hat. I think it's adorable, but it's a winter hat...not fall.  I'm actually more disappointed that the candy/food item isn't more fall oriented. [/SIZE]


That's exactly it.  I bought a fall box expecting fall items, since I live in Cali our "winter" doesn't get cold and I can rock fall stuff all "winter" long.  An actual winter hat doesn't do me any good.


----------



## HazelG (Sep 4, 2014)

sylarana said:


> To me it looks a lot more elegant than the other scarves I got from PS and it's not a winter scarf. Way too light for that.
> 
> Also the scent .. very vanilla/holiday baking etc ...


I measured the scarf, about 65 x 24 inches. Weight is 2 oz.

Good description of the scent!


----------



## maenad25 (Sep 4, 2014)

The perfume made me gag. So cloying!!!  I wish the scarf was longer.  I love the hat (see my profile pic) but...again..it is a WINTER item.  Not a FALL item. And no one would ever pay $98 for that!

I can see now why they didn't really offer spoilers.  Because nothing is really spoiler worthy in the box.  I think they knew people wouldn't subscribe when they found out they were getting ANOTHER scarf!!!

I think I may be done with LE boxes. I said that after the awful RESORT box but now I think I really am done.  The quality just isn't there.


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 4, 2014)

The scarf unfolds and it's the size of a regular scarf.

I got my box, but it's missing the lipstick and gummies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> BOO!


----------



## fancyfarmer (Sep 4, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> Ugggggh, I have been stalking my tracking, and noticed my box hasn't updated since it left Sacramento 7 days ago. I just called FedEx, and was told they will have to start a trace on it, because of no movement. I want that box in my hands, and not to end up in someone else's.


Ladies, we have movement, lol. It's funny how after you make a phone call, all of sudden your box is found, and it starts moving along just fine.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## naturalactions (Sep 4, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> The scarf unfolds and it's the size of a regular scarf.
> 
> I got my box, but it's missing the lipstick and gummies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> BOO!


Oh no! I hate when boxes are missing an item(s)! Maybe along with the gummies and lipstick they will send you the "missing jewelry item" too..haha   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xoxcel6 (Sep 4, 2014)

I live in Ma and my box has been sitting in CA since Friday.  Ugh...  Anyway, Ive seen the spoilers and Im kind of meh about it.  I think if this was a monthly box and I paid $40, I would love it but not for $100.  To me, there was nothing special about it and seemed more like a monthly.  I love the hat and hope it fits well, I like the cleanser and gummies, Im not really into the shade of blue on the scarf so I may gift it to someone who will appreciate it more, the lipstick is a little too bright/dark for my taste (I typically wear glosses) and I wont know if I like the perfume until I can actually smell it. 

I absolutely loved last Falls Special Edition box and was hoping this would be just as good.  Oh well...


----------



## cutpiece (Sep 4, 2014)

AshJs3 said:


> The scarf unfolds and it's the size of a regular scarf.
> 
> I got my box, but it's missing the lipstick and gummies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> BOO!


They forgot my gummies and sent me 2 of the perfumes lol. I was really looking forward to that after work snack. oh well.

I ended up giving most of my box to my mom. She was in heaven.


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 4, 2014)

cutpiece said:


> They forgot my gummies and sent me 2 of the perfumes lol. I was really looking forward to that after work snack. oh well.
> 
> I ended up giving most of my box to my mom. She was in heaven.


Haha, I was looking forward to the gummies too! When I was unwrapping everything, I thought the bag that the perfume came in was the gummies. I was like "Oh man, that's small!" That's when I realized they were missing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MET (Sep 4, 2014)

fancyfarmer said:


> fancyfarmer, on 04 Sept 2014 - 08:52 AM, said:Ugggggh, I have been stalking my tracking, and noticed my box hasn't updated since it left Sacramento 7 days ago. I just called FedEx, and was told they will have to start a trace on it, because of no movement. I want that box in my hands, and not to end up in someone else's.


 Same thing for me - no update since August 28th.  Sadly with this box, I would be happier if it got lost and I just got the credit back.


----------



## Weebs (Sep 4, 2014)

My box arrived today and well... I might have liked it more had it been the monthly box... but for $100, it's not worth it for me.  The perfume is yuck (sweet scents just are NOT my thing) and the cleanser is too sweet for me too (though I may use it anyways).  Neither one screams fall... I agree that both of these should have been in a spring or summer type box.  I don't wear lipstick.  The hat and scarf will get some use maybe once or twice this "winter" in Phoenix.  I seriously LOVE the gummies.  All in all, it's an ok box but would I have paid $100 for it had I known what was in it?  No way!


----------



## jbird1175 (Sep 4, 2014)

I wonder if it would serve PS (&amp; its customers) better to list the brands featured in the LE box. I don't know. They really need to give a sneak peak but at least knowing what brands would be featured would give us more of an idea of if it would be worth our $100.


----------



## naturalactions (Sep 4, 2014)

My box just arrived so I finally get to judge things first hand.

1.gummies-devoured...yum!

2. Lipstick- I have similar colors but have never tired this brand, keeping it.

3. Cleanser- excited to try

4. Perfume- Bottle had a large chip of glass missing but nothing is leaking..it's not terrible so I will probably wear it occasionally...have to see what the hubby thinks about it

5. Scarf- undecided...I like the pattern less in person but I love the colors, will probably not keep, especially since the monthly box has one too.

6. Beanie- I love it! The color is great for my hair color, it's soft, the tags were easy to cut out without damage to the hat and I think it is very versitle. I have found at least 3 ways to wear it. I have attached a pic using it like a mini slouchly beanie, my favorite so far.



Spoiler









Overall I am happy even with the scarf repeat.


----------



## CSCS2 (Sep 4, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> My box just arrived so I finally get to judge things first hand.
> 
> 1.gummies-devoured...yum!
> 
> ...


You look beautiful!! The hat looks great too -- excited to receive it!


----------



## naturalactions (Sep 4, 2014)

CSCS2 said:


> You look beautiful!! The hat looks great too -- excited to receive it!


Aaww...thank you! I hope you like it and the rest of the box when you receive it too. It's been fun to play with...now all I need is a cooler evening to bust it out in public!


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 5, 2014)

Picked up my box tonight on the way in from the gym.  

Overall impressions after opening:

scarf: I like it.  I like the pattern more in real life, and the blue pops on mine.  It is the prefect length for me.  My husband really liked it when I showed him.  

hat:  Really cute, but like I thought it'd be, too damn big for my small little head.  I put it on and my husband called me a smurf!  This will be a Christmas present for somebody in husband's family...big heads and lots of hair, it should fit them great.  

Gummy candy: Tasty!  Husband and I scarfed them down.   Perfect thing to eat after 2 hours at the gym, LOL.  Whatever, they were good.

Face wash:  Haven't tried it, but smelled it and liked the smell.  I'll give it a whirl tonight.  

Perfume:  Ugh.  I gave it an honest shot.  I didn't even wear perfume today so it wouldn't taint the trial of this one.  It smells like pure vanilla extract.. but between the flowers and musk.. it smells exactly like the cheap gross soap Target uses in their bathrooms!  I smell like a bathroom.  I'd take a sweet stripper ass over bathroom stank. :-(  Big FAIL!  

Lipstick: LOVE!  I was curious of this color last year, bought pink instead.  I'm glad they put this in the box.  It is a great red for me.  

That's it right?  I can't remember anything else in the box, I'm tired and lazy right now.   

Over all, this isn't a fall box.  It is a box of randoms.  I feel I got my monies worth even if I don't like it all.  The gummies I'd pay 5/6$, the scarf is worth 20 (if I bought it at Target), hat is worth 20, perfume is trash, face wash I'd pay 40 (have on others that ended up sucking in past), lipstick is worth value cost of 25.  Would I have bought the box had I known spoilers or real hints... questionable.  Do I regret buying it.. so far no.  I got a gift exchange taken care of now, I got a great red lipstick (which I've been hunting for), I get to try a new face wash.. and I got a scarf that while I wouldn't buy on a whim myself, looks good on me and will go with several things I own, I'm sure I'll get tons of compliments from family and friends when I wear it.  

Here are a couple picks of the lipstick on...


----------



## HazelG (Sep 5, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Here are a couple picks of the lipstick on...


Appreciate the pixs, you look great! I've been debating on whether to keep the lipstick or not... that helps!


----------



## Ruffinette (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm so glad you posted the lip pics. You actually inspired me to give it a try. I'm still going to try to swap some of the items in the box, but that lipstick looks awesome.


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 5, 2014)

HazelG said:


> Appreciate the pixs, you look great! I've been debating on whether to keep the lipstick or not... that helps!





Ruffinette said:


> I'm so glad you posted the lip pics. You actually inspired me to give it a try. I'm still going to try to swap some of the items in the box, but that lipstick looks awesome.


Thanks, and you should go for it!  That is the full on thick red in the pics, no blotting or blending.   (just in case anybody was wondering)


----------



## CSCS2 (Sep 5, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Picked up my box tonight on the way in from the gym.
> 
> Overall impressions after opening:
> 
> ...


Man, everyone on this board is so pretty! You look great and I'm really looking forward to trying the lipstick now too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## naturalactions (Sep 5, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> Here are a couple picks of the lipstick on...


I am glad you posted these pictures too. I think it helps to show how wide the range of Radicchio really is. It looks great on you with your fairer skin tone and I am happy with it on my more medium skin tone. I think it is a beautiful fall color and I am liking the formula too.


----------



## IffB (Sep 5, 2014)

The gummies are seriously tasty! 

The perfume for me, has a scent that you expect to find on a candle or potpourri... I am intrigued because I smelled that scent before and can't place it (it was not a lap dance!!!), but just rather not smell like it...


----------



## SuzeeLauren (Sep 5, 2014)

Hmm... I didn't end up getting this box and maybe that's a blessing in disguise for me even though I kind of want a few of the items?  I have a crazy scarf obsession so I think that would have been a win for me regardless, and also apparently cobalt is a fab color on me, but I don't really wear hats all that much, even in the winter.  My crazy curls are iffy about it so I tend to gravitate more towards earmuffs.  The cleanser I'm not upset about not having - I'd love to try it but I really need to clean out what I have first.  I am still super curious about the perfume and the lipstick. Scents are so hit-or-miss and also can smell totally different on so that has to be a tricky one - and I just started trying out rocking a red lip, and I think I can do it but, again, shades and skintones are hard to match.  My sweet tooth would have loved some gummies too, lol!

But maybe I'll actually get my act together and make a trades list this weekend so I can try out some of the stuff


----------



## jebest (Sep 5, 2014)

Finally getting mine today, it said out for delivery yesterday but did not show, so I have to assume it will be here today. Guess I will decide what I think once I open it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkicorleone (Sep 5, 2014)

I got my box on Wednesday...

Reactions....

Scarf - It feels fairly small to me... the color is cute, the print makes it look dated. I haven't figured out yet if I should gift away or not.. I love scarves, but this style is just not me.

Beanie - It's a bit short/small for my thick curly hair.. I do want to keep it, but it looks like I'm just going to gift away since it doesn't fit me right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Cleanser - I just used it this morning for the first time... it smells like Bubblegum to me. Lol.
Lipstick - Hmmmm.... I'm on the fence about this one because for the love of God, I CAN'T pull off reds. But this one is more orange/brown undertoned and when I tried it on.. it looked nice on me... Still on the fence but I believe I just need the perfect outfit to carry it out.
Perfume - Is it JUST ME or this shit smells like a SEXY WAFFLE CONE?????? I do get the warm/vanilla scent. But I swear to God that it smells like a sexy waffle coned behind PLASTIC. This one was a naaair for me -__-

Gummies - They were good, never met a pack of gummies I never liked, but $6?? Naaaaah.

I don't feel like I wasted $100 because I get to use 3/5 products in it.. gift 2/5 away but the perfume bothers me. I feel like this was a debbie downer for my first LE box. I'm quite disappointed... yes, I'm being a negative nancy but I expected so much more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tiana Kimble (Sep 5, 2014)

Mine is FINALLY out for delivery!


----------



## kristab94 (Sep 5, 2014)

Wearing the scarf today, already got several compliments on it.  I'm able to wrap it around my neck three times if I tie one of the corners to the opposite, to make an infinity scarf.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Sep 5, 2014)

I am a nerd so I did a little compare and contrast with last year's box.  I think I can see why last year had a more luxury feel (despite being worth less)...Last year, no one item was too expensive or too cheap, whereas they clearly put all of the eggs in the hat and scarf basket this year.  So if you are the kind of person who wouldn't pay $100 for a hat EVER (or if the fact that it's either too slouchy or not slouchy enough to look right bugs you), you feel a bit cheated.  Plus there was one more item last year, which somehow seemed to magically make it seem like we were getting more than a regular monthly box. 

2014 ($340) items on the left, comparable 2013 ($296) items on the right.  I matched the hat with the ring only because they were the spoiler items for each year. ---EDIT - because of the bag price being wrong, the 2 boxes were actually almost dead on value-wise. 

Hat ($98) -&gt; Ring ($75)

Scarf ($140) -&gt; Bag ($42)   ----EDIT - The bag was $85, the random review I lazily googled for prices was wrong.

Cleanser ($32) -&gt; Scrub ($75)

Lipstick ($25) -&gt; Palette ($45)

Perfume ($38) -&gt; Bubble bath ($36)

Gummies ($6) -&gt; Cookies ($10)

Nothing ($0) -&gt; Notebook ($13)


----------



## Tinystally (Sep 5, 2014)

My perfume smells like hot plastic :/ The only thing I plan on keeping is the cleanser. I actually really like the scarf but if I can recover some money by selling it,  I'm going to.


----------



## sylarana (Sep 5, 2014)

I think the Cynthia Vincent bag of last year was valued at $85.

This time, two clothing items (not ideal), a scarf when everyone knows we'll get another in a few days, less items and overall less variety. They should have at least thrown in the white - gold pen from the inspiration board. Though the scarf is really what made it a bit disappointing to me .. even though I like it. And I'm bound to be disappointed by Sept as well .. cause it'll be another scarf as the one big item.


----------



## Tiana Kimble (Sep 5, 2014)

Okay, just got my box. This is my input.


Hat - I like it more than I thought I would, but it seems like it's an odd size for me. Too big to be a regular beanie and too small to work slouchy. I'll probably keep it and try it will a few different looks for fall and make it work, but it's not something I would have bought on my own.
Cleanser - I tried it just now. I like it. The smell is nice and it works well. I'm wondering how I would like it in the long term though. I really like that it's Paraben, sulfate and fake fragrance free.
Gummies - Eh, I mean they are gummies. I don't feel like I got a treat. I have gummies that taste just as good in my candy jar. Nothing special, but I'll eat them.
Lipstick - I'll attach a picture if I can get it to work. I actaully really like it. It seems to be a bit drying, but I didn't do anything to moisturize before like I usually do. Even though it's a deep red I feel like it's a color that will work for the majority of people. 


Scarf - I'm actually in love with it. I didn't think I would be but it's soft and lightweight which I like in a scarf. I love the gorgeous color. My aunt adores everything in this cobalt color though so I'm debating gifting. I'll probably keep it though. I just really don't feel like it's worth $140. It seems like a scarf I could pick up at the mall at Forever 21 for like $10. Once again, I don't feel it's a luxery. The Marchesa name is not enough to make it worth it to me.
Perfume - Hate it. I usually love sweet smelling perfumes and had high hopes for it. After putting it on it reminds me of something a grandma would wear mixed with those roll on perfume things I had in elementary school. I can't wear it. It will be gifted.
Over all I'm pleaed with the box. I still don't feel like it's anything that amazing, but I'm not disappointed like I expected to be from the spoilers. If I had known this would be the box I wouldn't have bought it. I really feel like it's missing a home or jewelery item. I don't feel like it's complete. I might get another LE in the future, but I don't think I will be as quick to jump to it.


----------



## Winechic11 (Sep 5, 2014)

IffB said:


> I am intrigued because I smelled that scent before and can't place it (it was not a lap dance!!!), but just rather not smell like it...


I too thought it had a familar scent and it has bugged me since I got the package today.  It finally dawned on me where....it has the exact same sickingly sweet smell as those cheap perfumes at Victoria's Secret. You know the ones they have placed all anound the counter.  At least that is what it reminds me of.

As for my overall impressions:

Joie Hat: Fits perfectly (big head I know   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) and is a keeper.  Super soft 70% Wool/30% Cashmere.  Color is a darker beige than I expected from the picutres and will be great with my fall/winter outerwear.  Would I pay $98 for it, absoultely not more like $25.

Perfume:  As I stated above, smells like one of those cheap colognes from VS. sickingly sweet with a hint of baby powder on top of cotton candy.  Need to find a 12 year who wants it as that is the age range I vision wearing it.  Just won't mention the stripper thing.

Candy:  Sadly I eat no sugar products so I cannot comment other than when reading the back I found that they donate part of the profits to helping children.  So without tasting, I am going to have to give them a plus for the charity.  HOWEVER....I did notice that the product production date on the bag said 03/12/2013, though expires in 2015.  Just a bit disturbed that they are sending a food product made 19 months ago.  Hey...i am a label reader :blush:

Lipstick: Wow is this a deep red!  I love lipsticks, never go a day without, sadly with my coloring this will not make the rotation.  Wish they had sent a more neutral color for the masses.  Appears to be a bit more drug store quality than what I would expect in this box.

Cleanser: Bubblegum meets the strawberry patch.  Since I am allergic to one of the ingredients I tried a very tiny bit on my hands, felt quite drying but that could be me.  This is a let down as I am out of my go to cleanser.  Again think I need to gift this one. 

Ahh the Scarf  - the "big ticket" item:  While I am not in love with it I do like it enough to gift it to my elderly mother for her upcoming birthday.  For a "fall" box I vision something a little more substantial in weight.  This, soft  but is very thin, one snag and it is a gonner.  Is it worth the $140, heck no more like $20.  Would I have bought it for mom if it were in a store, I doubt it.  The good news is I can check off one less gift to buy.

Like many others, I feel there is something missing in this box.  I keep looking to see if I missed it, sadly nothing.  Hoping PS will take note for upcoming LE's though I do not think I will bite on the next one,  Keeping fingers crossed that the September box has that missing item and fall feel we are looking for.


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 5, 2014)

I I tried the cleanser last night and again this morning.  It really does brighten.  I'm happy with it.  It got all my makeup (except eyes which is says to avoid anyways) off last night, and was refreshing this morning.  I like the smell.  I agree as above, smells kinda like bubble gum, but in a nice way (to me).  It was pretty gentle feeling and didn't dry me out. 

I feel and look like I just had a spa brightening mask done, and only had to wash my face, lol.  If the whole bottle keeps well on my skin, I see it as something I'll purchase myself later on.


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 5, 2014)

Tianakay said:


> Okay, just got my box. This is my input.
> 
> 
> Hat - I like it more than I thought I would, but it seems like it's an odd size for me. Too big to be a regular beanie and too small to work slouchy. I'll probably keep it and try it will a few different looks for fall and make it work, but it's not something I would have bought on my own.
> ...


The lipstick looks really good on you!


----------



## naturalactions (Sep 5, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> I I tried the cleanser last night and again this morning.  It really does brighten.  I'm happy with it.  It got all my makeup *(except eyes which is says to avoid anyways) *off last night, and was refreshing this morning.  I like the smell.  I agree as above, smells kinda like bubble gum, but in a nice way (to me).  It was pretty gentle feeling and didn't dry me out.


So I have been reading the Indie Lee webpage and she clarified in FAQ's that the cleanser can be used on eyes, they only recommend not to use it on eyes if you are using it with an electronic cleansing brush. 

On a similar note, has anyone used the cleanser as an exfoliating mask? It says to "leave it on for 5 minutes for added beauty benefits." Does that mean you rub it off? Or wash it off? Thoughts?


----------



## nikkicorleone (Sep 5, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> So I have been reading the Indie Lee webpage and she clarified in FAQ's that the cleanser can be used on eyes, they only recommend not to use it on eyes if you are using it with an electronic cleansing brush.
> 
> On a similar note, has anyone used the cleanser as an exfoliating mask? It says to "leave it on for 5 minutes for added beauty benefits." Does that mean you rub it off? Or wash it off? Thoughts?


Hmmmm... I used the cleanser this morning and found that it had instant brightening results for me. Tonight, I'll try it as a mask! I don't use a brush though, just standard exfoliation and rinse. I do adore this item from the box because it's like Popsugar knew, I got dark this past weekend and was looking for something to brighten me up again. By far, my favorite product out of the whole box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 5, 2014)

naturalactions said:


> So I have been reading the Indie Lee webpage and she clarified in FAQ's that the cleanser can be used on eyes, they only recommend not to use it on eyes if you are using it with an electronic cleansing brush.
> 
> On a similar note, has anyone used the cleanser as an exfoliating mask? It says to "leave it on for 5 minutes for added beauty benefits." Does that mean you rub it off? Or wash it off? Thoughts?


Oh good to know!  Now I wont be so careful not to touch eye skin with it.  I take eye makeup off with remover anyways, but I like to wash my eyes when I wash my face.  

As for the mask... I'd assume you lather it all over your face, and leave it on, then wash it off after 5 or so minutes.  That's how I understand the directions.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Sep 5, 2014)

sylarana said:


> I think the Cynthia Vincent bag of last year was valued at $85.
> 
> This time, two clothing items (not ideal), a scarf when everyone knows we'll get another in a few days, less items and overall less variety. They should have at least thrown in the white - gold pen from the inspiration board. Though the scarf is really what made it a bit disappointing to me .. even though I like it. And I'm bound to be disappointed by Sept as well .. cause it'll be another scarf as the one big item.


Ahh good call on the bag, I even thought "hmm, why was I so shocked at the bag value last year" when I copied it from someone else's review.  $85 is more in line with what I remember.  So I guess both fall boxes were equal value.


----------



## roohound (Sep 5, 2014)

Just got my box.  Overall, I'm pretty happy with it.  The scarf is a nicer quality than I was expecting.  The perfume isn't as scary as I thought it was going to be.  It does give me that warm vanilla baking vibe.  Haven't tried the cleanser or the lipstick but both seem ok.  The gummies are very much gummed together right now - I got the box as soon as my mailman dropped it off but still, the heat in general is strong enough to gum up the works.

I will say the hat just doesn't do it for me.  I have thick curly brunette hair and, while it fits, I kind of look like Carrot Top's bastard homeless love child with it on. *sigh*  It is nice and soft - would  have loved a scarf from this material though.  Not sure if I'm going to keep it or trade it.

On a semi-related note, one of the other subscription boxes I get is BarkBox.  My dogs were so excited to see me opening the box.  Until they smelled the lap dance perfume lol  Then they realized it wasn't for them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kristab94 (Sep 5, 2014)

Winechic11 said:


> Candy:  Sadly I eat no sugar products so I cannot comment other than when reading the back I found that they donate part of the profits to helping children.  So without tasting, I am going to have to give them a plus for the charity.  HOWEVER....I did notice that the product production date on the bag said 03/12/2013, though expires in 2015.  Just a bit disturbed that they are sending a food product made 19 months ago.  Hey...i am a label reader


Funny, my label said it was made in July of this year, and I was impressed the gummies are relatively fresh!


----------



## jebest (Sep 5, 2014)

Got it

Hat: hmm looks bad on me, I am not a hat person at all, would not even spend $20 on it. I had to tuck my hair in or it was even worse lol Images attached.

Scarf: Not a scarf person, but it's pretty. Not impressed with the quality at all though.

Cleanser: well it's a cleanser lol I used it, did not notice any difference.

Lipstick: I like it, not sure if I love it on me though. Images again.

Perfum: This is going to be harsh, I sprayed it and then noticed I was smelling like baby powder with a mix of that public restroom stank. Awful in my opinion.

Gummies: Good, but just Gummies and not fall at all.

Over all I feel like I wasted some money  one photo with and without hat, one is sideways and have no idea how to change it. Tried to show scarfs color but it looks dark.


----------



## kristab94 (Sep 5, 2014)

Has anyone checked out the comments on their facebook?  They are blasting the box as much as we are here (and worse).  I hope for anyone foolish enough to purchase an LE box in the future that Popsugar takes these comments into consideration.  

I mean...they took in almost half a mil for these boxes (4,000 boxes sold at $100).  I'm sure they get these products at a huge discount, or free in some cases, so they had to have made a decent profit on this box while putting no thought into the theme.


----------



## Ruffinette (Sep 5, 2014)

kristab94 said:


> Has anyone checked out the comments on their facebook?  They are blasting the box as much as we are here (and worse).  I hope for anyone foolish enough to purchase an LE box in the future that Popsugar takes these comments into consideration.
> 
> I mean...they took in almost half a mil for these boxes (4,000 boxes sold at $100).  I'm sure they get these products at a huge discount, or free in some cases, so they had to have made a decent profit on this box while putting no thought into the theme.


I've been thinking a lot about this and I really feel like they just grabbed whatever stuff was being offered to them for cheap by companies looking for a bit of marketing. Like the Marchesa scarf, great way to announce that you've teamed up with ShopStyle, or the gummies - I had never even heard of them before this box. It's definitely one way to explain the complete lack of thought that went into curating this box.


----------



## roohound (Sep 5, 2014)

I will say this was my first and, more than likely, last SE box.  Nothing here wows me. When the best thing I can say about some of the items is wow, that didn't suck as much as I thought it was going to, well, that's not a good thing.  In hindsight, I would have rather taken $100 and put it toward a 3 month subscription.

C'est la vie!


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 5, 2014)

jebest said:


> Got it
> 
> Hat: hmm looks bad on me, I am not a hat person at all, would not even spend $20 on it. I had to tuck my hair in or it was even worse lol Images attached.
> 
> ...


I think the scarf and the lipstick both look great on you.  The red is bright and pretty, without going into bozo red lip territory.  The earthiness of it plays well with your skin tone.  

And thank goodness I'm not the only one who thought public bathroom on the perfume!  I thought so too, specifically the Target's in my area, lol.


----------



## jackieee (Sep 5, 2014)

I just got my box, and I actually like it a lot more than I thought I would.

The only thing I don't think I'll use is the hat...I'm just not a hat person unless it's a cap while I'm running. But I really think I'll use everything else. Personally, I'm a fan of the perfume. Excited to use the cleanser. The scarf, while it won't be warm, will match my winter coat and boots. I just hope the lipstick looks okay on me!


----------



## jebest (Sep 5, 2014)

normajean2008 said:


> I think the scarf and the lipstick both look great on you. The red is bright and pretty, without going into bozo red lip territory. The earthiness of it plays well with your skin tone.
> 
> And thank goodness I'm not the only one who thought public bathroom on the perfume! I thought so too, specifically the Target's in my area, lol.


Yes! I know because I despise public bathrooms but sometimes my 5 year old DD insists she has to go, and first thing that hits me is the smell, I avoid them at all cost. To put on a perfume that reminds me of that is just appalling lol


----------



## naturalactions (Sep 5, 2014)

nikkicorleone said:


> Hmmmm... I used the cleanser this morning and found that it had instant brightening results for me. Tonight, I'll try it as a mask! I don't use a brush though, just standard exfoliation and rinse. I do adore this item from the box because it's like Popsugar knew, I got dark this past weekend and was looking for something to brighten me up again. By far, my favorite product out of the whole box!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Let us know what you think of it as a mask. I have not opened mine yet as I have a cleanser I need to finish first, but I would love to know what you think.



normajean2008 said:


> Oh good to know!  Now I wont be so careful not to touch eye skin with it.  I take eye makeup off with remover anyways, but I like to wash my eyes when I wash my face.
> 
> As for the mask... I'd assume you lather it all over your face, and leave it on, then wash it off after 5 or so minutes.  That's how I understand the directions.


Thanks for the tip, when I open it I will be sure to try it this way.


----------



## normajean2008 (Sep 5, 2014)

So I'm reading the facebook posts blasting this box.  You know what?  I hate when people complain and then use something we do as an excuse to do something.. For example... somebody is complaining why should they keep their subscription when they get slow shipping.  They know people who just buy gift boxes for themselves so they can use the 10$ off codes each month.  Why shouldn't they quit to just do that too?  

I understand and agree with her.. but I hate when people do this to companies.  Lets just blast their service and gloat about work arounds (whether the company is aware of them or not), and encourage them to close the ability to do that why don't we?  That's what this kind of statements to a company do!  Next thing you know we wont be able to just buy ourselves a gift box each month, or we wont be able to use promo codes on gift boxes!


----------



## roohound (Sep 5, 2014)

I really hope they don't take away the whole using the $10 off on gifts.  I like paying $29, not $39.  And yeah, the shipping sucks, but I'm also not spending an extra $8-$10 bucks for it.  And honestly, it's kind of fun being a box stalker lol


----------



## bluegnu (Sep 5, 2014)

Got mine today, surprisingly a few days earlier than expected. I was holding off judgements until I received the box as I tend to be more happy than the general internet public. I do personally like the perfume, but I don't love it. Smells like cotton candy or something to me. Lipstick probably won't work for me but I'll try it out. The biggest disappointment is the hat. I love love love it. So soft and I personally love the color. HOWEVER - I got it out to try it on and it is awful on me. There is no possible way I can wear this hat. I am really bummed. It's like, too tall or something? I do have a smaller head but it fits fine diameter wise (if that makes sense), but half of it just sticks up in the back. No way to make it cute and slouchy or something either.

Very sad, since it is/would have been my favorite item in the box. Not sure if I'll gift or see if someone else wants it. It's so soft and I'm assuming warm too. Boo.

All the other stuff is just ok to me. I'll wear the scarf but I don't love it. I'll eat the gummies. I'll try the cleanser. I don't know. This is the first time I actually feel guilty spending the money on a Popsugar box. I usually find great ways to justify my Popsugar addiction but I'm unable to do so this time. No worries. Just a little sad because I had very high hopes after last year's.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 5, 2014)

Wish l loved something in the box.   100 dollars is a lot of money   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## roohound (Sep 5, 2014)

I think that's my biggest issue -no one thing is grabbing me  and saying, you love me, you really love me! And for $100 I was kind of hoping to be totally wowed by at least one thing.


----------



## sylarana (Sep 5, 2014)

I think that's the problem for many people including me.

Many people don't wear hats and on some they just don't work. Or it's simply not a hat climate.

The scarf is nice, but it's hard to get excited about a scarf since we've gotten so many already in monthly boxes of similar or even better quality. It's just not a WOW I'm so glad to have gotten this kind of scarf.

And the rest is simply not enough to justify the price.


----------



## IffB (Sep 5, 2014)

Double post deleted


----------



## IffB (Sep 5, 2014)

I think I am the only one having issues with the cleanser's smell....for me, it smells like fruit vomit. I know, not the most mature description, but it smells fermented...Could it be spoiled?

As for the hat, is became quite wearable when I folded the ends inward about 2 inches before putting it on....might make an appearance with the alpaca itchy scarf from last winter's LE box on one of the few freezing southern winter days.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Sep 5, 2014)

I have not received my box yet so I don't know how I feel about it. However, I know that I am officially in the PopSugar trap! After the disaster of the last box, I thought they would make up for it with this box. Now that this box was an even bigger disaster, I feel like they will make up for it with the winter edition box. Not wanting to miss out, I am sure I will buy that box...which will probably contain something stupid, like suntan lotion and sunglasses. Then I will buy the spring box, hoping it makes up for the winter box....it's a never ending trap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AshJs3 (Sep 5, 2014)

I tried the cleanser tonight and while I did see the brightening effect, I thought it smelled AWFUL as well. I had to wash my face and my hands multiple time to get the smell off. Ick!


----------



## Ruffinette (Sep 6, 2014)

I finally tried the cleanser and it totally worked! My face definitely looks brighter. It smells like a musty Strawberry Shortcake Doll to me.


----------



## grey (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm so beyond disappointed. I disliked the scarf, but decided to wear it today to work -- and it's already fraying apart after 8 hours of use. It's absolutely horrible quality -- not even passable for a $30 product, let alone its inflated value.

What they *should* do is send a "7th item" to those that purchased this box, given the very public feedback -- as a way to apologize for the gummies that do not scream "football games" but rather fancy shoe-themed tea parties in the spring, a winter hat, and a scarf that I could read a book for hours through. Even though they never promise 7 items, it's become a norm for them -- a trend. To not receive 7 items and not be close to being wow'd by the rest is disappointing -- and my sentiments are certainly not alone.

I actually liked the perfume and, while I haven't tried the lipstick, I'm warming up to the color. I'm going to try the cleanser, too, because the ingredients are minimal and might work well on my sensitive skin. I'm excited about that, especially after reading people's thoughts here on it. But, by no means was this box "fall-oriented." I've been looking forward to an autumn-themed box for months and months -- my favorite season.

While I'll still subscribe to the monthly boxes and really do enjoy PopSugar (they've been great to fix a few product leakages/damages for me in the past -- really quick turnaround), I do feel like they need to do SOMETHING for those of us that purchased this box.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## northwest22 (Sep 6, 2014)

I went spoiler free for a week. I missed you ladies! So, I got my box today and I'm pretty disappointed. I do not see a Fall theme at all. I love Fall and that is the single reason why I paid $100 for this box. I think after three fails with their recent LEs, it's time for me to take the hint and stop buying them. I had a feeling I would be displeased with the contents when I saw the weight. Heck, the box isn't even as good as usual. I usually use those boxes to organize magazines, but it's too small.

Hat- pretty and soft. I wanted the gloves some people thought we would get. But, it's nice to own a nice winter hat.

Scarf- ugly, swapping. Would have loved a cashmere scarf.

Facial soap- I have so many of these types of things, I don't need it.

Gummies- wha?? Not Fall at all. Atleast do pumpkin or maple flavor or something. It's weird and the worst food item I've seen in a luxury box.

Lipstick- it's cool looking, but too dark for me.

Perfume- I'm pleasantly surprised. Since it was in a sealed bag I was going to keep it that way and swap it since I don't like the smell of jasmine. But I decided I had to atleast smell it. I really like it. It reminds me of the smell "milk and cookies" that Natural Wonders stores sold before they went out of business. It's a very warm and toasty smell. Perfect for fall.

So, I paid $100 for a hat and perfume. I preferred the August monthly box and don't feel like I got luxury. A big bummer since it was a gift from my husband for my bday and I chose this over a Kindle Paperwhite  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chachithegreat (Sep 6, 2014)

Got my box yesterday! I also wish we would've gotten one more piece, especially jewelry. A pair of stud earrings would've been perfect for me. 

Scarf: The pattern is okay and brights are really in for fall, so I think it will incorporate into my wardrobe well. I love the way the it lays. Many of the other scarves we've received have laid funny or puffy and have not been flattering. This one has a great weight to it and will look great with my work outfits. 

Hat: I love this hat! I hated the stripes from the pattern we saw, so I'm pleased to get a cable knit. It will match a pair of gloves that I own and chunky knits are also very in this year. It fits well for me, but that's because I have a giant head. It's so soft, too! Excited to wear it. 

Cleanser - excited to try it, but haven't yet! I've got so many open cleansers right now, I am trying not to open this one until I need to! 

Lipstick - The shade is beautiful and the formula seems nice. 

Perfume - Meh I like the smell in a way that I like the smell of vanilla and brownies, but I have so many perfumes that I love this won't get worn much. 

Gummies - gross.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Sep 6, 2014)

Ohhhhh!! I received my box and I finally understand all the confusion with this box!! To their credit, they never specified "Fall" as a season. I now understand this to be the "I've FALLen and I can't get up" box because my grandmother would love this scarf.

(Just trying to add a little humor to this disaster!!)

I actually like the perfume and face wash despite the very sweet scent. I like the hat but it's way too big on my (what I thought to be) very normal sized head. The gummies were manufactured in 3/13. I suppose they had to put them in this box otherwise they would have expired. I don't wear lipstick, but maybe I will give this a try.

Oh well, you win some and you lose some!!


----------



## roohound (Sep 6, 2014)

Tiffanyt92 said:


> Ohhhhh!! I received my box and I finally understand all the confusion with this box!! To their credit, they never specified "Fall" as a season. I now understand this to be the "I've FALLen and I can't get up" box because my grandmother would love this scarf.


Bwhahahhahahahahahahaaha! This absolutely made my day lol. So true, so true. That's what we get for assuming they meant "fall" as in the season fall - silly us!

Thanks for the great laugh! Man I love this site!


----------



## Sadejane (Sep 6, 2014)

I literally stalked the postman today (I sat in my car, hoping to get the box before I had to leave for work) and boy. . .what a let down.  Even though I already knew what was coming in the box, I was hoping something about seeing the box in person would lift my spirits a bit.  

To start, it really bothered me that a $100 box was so tiny.  I know that's a weird thing to be upset about, but it just didn't give me the same satisfaction as opening a 'big' box.  It also annoys me they ship Smartpost on a $100 box and I watched my box bounce all over the Portland metro area this week.  

I thought the lipstick was pretty and the formula is 'ok' (creamy &amp; non drying).  It's a basic red, nothing extraordinary or special I guess.  

The cap is nice and soft, but I'm bothered that we got another 'luxury' item made in China.  It's not that flattering and other than the Joie label, it doesn't seem to be anything I couldn't get anywhere else. 

The perfume. . .nasty. I mean, cloying and overly sweet with musky notes.  Maybe for someone else, but it's not something I would ever wear.  It also doesn't smell like quality and although I'm glad the scent faded quickly (because it was so gross), a perfume should wear for more than just a few minutes.  

The cleanser - I used it tonight and I like it.  There's a strong fruit smell, but that doesn't bother me.  

The scarf. . .hello, Golden Girls!  The colors are saturated and even though it's not a luxury fabric, it does drape nicely.  But the pattern is so outdated and I just don't see myself wearing this.  

The gummies - well, I realize they can't cater to every single dietary restriction. But, I'm vegetarian and don't eat gelatin so the tummies were a big 'no' for me.  Even if I could've had them, they don't seem like an appropriate treat choice for a $100 box.  

All in all, I felt like this box was boring and not contemporary or fun.   I really thought they'd go above and beyond with this box considering how disappointing the last few SE boxes were.  Nope.  For real this time, it's my last SE box . . I'm not going to take a gamble like this again.


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Sep 6, 2014)

grey said:


> I'm so beyond disappointed. I disliked the scarf, but decided to wear it today to work -- and it's already fraying apart after 8 hours of use. It's absolutely horrible quality -- not even passable for a $30 product, let alone its inflated value.
> 
> What they *should* do is send a "7th item" to those that purchased this box, given the very public feedback -- as a way to apologize for the gummies that do not scream "football games" but rather fancy shoe-themed tea parties in the spring, a winter hat, and a scarf that I could read a book for hours through. Even though they never promise 7 items, it's become a norm for them -- a trend. To not receive 7 items and not be close to being wow'd by the rest is disappointing -- and my sentiments are certainly not alone.
> 
> ...


I totally agree....unfortunately though, I wouldn't expect them to do anything. A lot of us felt the same way about the last LE box and nothing was done. I have a friend whose damaged necklace they wouldn't even replace because they said it was "intended" to look "distressed." I mean, wow. I still get the monthly boxes, but I don't trust them enough to drop $100 again.


----------



## rockhoundluna (Sep 6, 2014)

When @@northwest22 said she could have had a Kindle Paperwhite instead of this box, that really helped put the LE boxes in perspective for me. As much as I love PS's monthly boxes, the LEs are almost always a let down for many of us.

$100 is a large amount of cash, and when you could get something (a big item, no less!) that you know you love versus a gamble that usually fails... it just makes sense for me personally not to take the LE gamble anymore.

I don't know why PS seems to have so much trouble curating these LE boxes successfully... it's such an awesome concept but it just doesn't seem to work too well most of the time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tamara76 (Sep 6, 2014)

I was also pretty disappointed by this box - don't get me wrong, this would have been fine for a regular monthly box, but not as a $100 Limited Edition Box. 

I'm kicking myself for buying this one - After my disappointment with the LE Resort box, I opted not to buy the Summer box.  However, the Summer box actually looked pretty cool, so, I didn't want to miss out again.  Unfortunately, the LE Fall box did not win me over - this will be my last LE box (unless they do a Nieman's box again!)

I thought the lipstick was very pretty - I've never tried this brand and I'm always on the hunt for new brands.

The hat is a pretty color and super soft, but it rarely goes below 50 where I live, so I won't have any use for it.

I don't think the perfume is too bad - I think it smells almost exactly like Bath and Body Works' Vanilla Bean Noel, which is my tween daughter's favorite scent.  However, given the description on the product website, I don't think it's appropriate to pass this perfume onto her! (lol)

I love the cleanser!

I actually like the scarf and think it looks better in person than in the spoiler photos.  I'll definitely wear it when it gets a little cooler here.

My daughter and I also loved the candy!  I've been curious to try the Sugarpova brand and it did not disappoint.

Overall, it wasn't a bad box, I just don't think it was worth the $100 LE pricetag.  I would have loved a luxury candle, houseware item or piece of jewelry instead of the hat.


----------



## chachithegreat (Sep 6, 2014)

rockhoundluna said:


> When @@northwest22 said she could have had a Kindle Paperwhite instead of this box, that really helped put the LE boxes in perspective for me. As much as I love PS's monthly boxes, the LEs are almost always a let down for many of us.
> 
> $100 is a large amount of cash, and when you could get something (a big item, no less!) that you know you love versus a gamble that usually fails... it just makes sense for me personally not to take the LE gamble anymore.
> 
> I don't know why PS seems to have so much trouble curating these LE boxes successfully... it's such an awesome concept but it just doesn't seem to work too well most of the time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I agree with this completely. I like more items than most people seem to, and I don't find the scarf "old lady" (which I think is terribly insulting to mature women, as if anything they would wear is awful? Old ladies are all styleless hags? That is not true. If you don't like something, I don't think you should insult older ladies along with whatever you don't like. Ugh. I will now get off of my soap box). I definitely feel it fits better with my professional wardrobe than something I would wear on the weekend. I have a larger head than most, so the hat does work for me. However, it should never have been $100. I bought a Kate Spade Wallet for less than $100 during their sale. I just bought some Vince Camuto booties for less than $100. I enjoy those things much more than what I received here.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 6, 2014)

I have not got my box yet.. my mind could change.  I personally don't like the scarf and think the print looks old lady  to me.


----------



## formul8edphrase (Sep 6, 2014)

chachithegreat said:


> I don't find the scarf "old lady" (which I think is terribly insulting to mature women, as if anything they would wear is awful? Old ladies are all styleless hags? That is not true. If you don't like something, I don't think you should insult older ladies along with whatever you don't like. Ugh. I will now get off of my soap box).


Just chiming in to say my mom's 75 years old and is more stylish and fashionable than most young adults I know, so the "old lady" description people keep giving the scarf is particularly insulting. If you don't like a pattern, say that; you don't need to disparage another group of women. (Also, I showed my mom a spoiler pic of the scarf and she replied with "I hate that pattern," so there you go.)

I should be getting my box next week, since it travels by turtle, but I'm already disappointed. I'm trying to keep an open mind, but from reading the comments here I already feel like my money was wasted. I could have put that $100 towards two Stila anniversary palettes. Bummer.


----------



## jackieee (Sep 6, 2014)

I tried the lipstick tonight and LOVE it!

I have small-ish lips and have found that pretty much every darker lipstick I've ever tried looks really bad on me, but this color WORKS. I'm really happy about that...great red.


----------



## Tiffanyt92 (Sep 6, 2014)

(I'm not sure where I read this - on here or another site)

Someone mentioned folding up the bottom of the hat - I tried this and it totally changed the look of the hat on me! If you are feeling like you hate the hat, try this! I now feel like I can wear it and not look silly! Thank you whoever it was that had this idea! (I'm not very fashion forward so these ideas don't come to me!)


----------



## Laurenv78 (Sep 7, 2014)

I am still waiting on my box, but after hearing all the negative feedback I am a little concerned. 

I am not sure the scarf is my style, I'll have to see how it looks on but I tend to prefer either neutral or light colors.  I haven't even felt I could pull off the blue brokedown scarf we got in the Spring to wear it out yet.  I also hate when "high-end" stuff is made in China.  You know it cost pennies to make over there.  I've actually been looking into what companies make their products in North America and am actively trying to be more aware of where my clothes, and especially cosmetics are made.

I have a small head, so I am not sure if I can get the hat to work more slouchy because of that or if I am not going to be able to keep it on my head...I really like it so I am hoping to get it to work.

Perfume...I'm ok with a sweet perfume, especially for work where I am in close contact with patients, but not ok with a public bathroom scented perfume.  The opinions on this one are varying like crazy!

Gummies...just went low-carb, low-sugar but I am sure my 6 year old will love them.  I also agree this should have been a fall-oriented treat. 

Lipstick...I'll have to see it, but I think I'm good with this. 

Face Wash....I am on face wash overload but I haven't even heard of this brand so I am looking forward to trying it, especially if it really does brighten!

These LE boxes are always a gamble.  I actually enjoyed both the Resort and Summer for the most part, but this one may be  more of a miss.  It depends on how I feel about the hat and scarf once I see it on.  I already know that if I can afford it, I'll be sucked into the winter/holiday one.


----------



## Shewi128 (Sep 7, 2014)

This is my first and last LE box. So sad! It had so much promise, but it truly wasn't a fall box. 

Likes:

--The face wash works well, although it smells like a strawberry Bonnie Bell lipsmacker.

--The gummies tasted good, but did not represent fall at all.

--The scarf color is beautiful, but I'm not a huge fan of the design. It may actually make me wear a scarf for the very first time!

Dislikes:

--The hat feels nice, but it's too big (I think the first time I've ever said that)! It has to be practically pulled over my eyes to not look stupid. I'll try someone's trick to roll it up on the inside.

--The perfume kind of reminds me of Aquolino Pink Sugar perfume--kind of smells like cotton candy mixed with sanitizer or something. Will NEVER wear. EVER. 

--The lipstick is too dark for me. It looks a little burnt orangey-red on me. Will be trading or something.

And is that seriously it? I really feel like I wasted $100 on crap. I should've just gotten the monthly box instead!


----------



## Kerryliz (Sep 8, 2014)

Got my box over the weekend (a week earlier than expected!) and am somewhat happier with it than I expected, but still not wowed!

The scarf is much prettier on than I thought it would be - still not a huuge fan of the black-blue combo (and don't see at all how those colors are supposed to be "fall").. but I'm a scarf junkie and it will definitely be worn. Also really nice weight and very soft so that's a plus. 

The perfume definitely smells like a stripper, but I kind of like it LOL

Face wash was lovely for the first use... will have to use it a few more times to really form an opinion... hoping to GOD it doesn't give me a rash or make me break out like some of the serums they've sent in the past.

The hat.. as expected looks awful on me. I have a huge head and curly hair and it sort of looks like a condom on my head. Sweeeeet.

Lipstick is nice.. pretty color, but sort of a weird shape out of the tube. Can definitely understand how it may break easily. 

Gummys... not impressed, but my bf seems to be enjoying them!

This will probably be my last Special Edition (unless there is a spoiler item that I can't live without!). I've gotten I think all but two that they've put out in the past, and each time I've skipped I haven't ended up being disappointed.... just have to remember that next time I'm about to cave!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Sep 8, 2014)

I got my box.  Surprisingly the only thing I will use is the  scarf although I don't wear bright blue usually. The gummies are gross threw them out.  I love sweet  and fruity perfume and I am surprised I don't like this one but I don't.   The hat would be  nice if it wasn't huge.  It is so long not sure why they would do that. The lipstick as I thought is way to bold for me.  I cant even give it to my mom or grandma they didn't like the color. I have not tried the face wash I may like it don't know yet.   The actually size of the box disappointed me for some strange reason.   I also kept looking through the paper to see if there was another item.   Thought there should have been.  Jewelry would have been nice.    This will be my last limited edition  box.  I feel sad I blew  this much money on nothing I like.


----------



## CSCS2 (Sep 8, 2014)

I got my box today and even though I like the perfume, it really reminds me of the St. Tropez one we got back in May or so. Like, it has that sunscreen edge to it, sort of. Weird (but I still like it)!


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Sep 8, 2014)

So, I've had my box for a couple of days and had a chance to really try some things out. Scarf: I think I'm really in the minority, but I actually love the scarf &amp; I'm not an old lady, haha. I don't mind that it's made of viscose. It's light and soft and takes up zero space if I need to take it off &amp; roll it up in my handbag. A couple of my Italian made Missoni scarves are woven from the same material. The vibrant blue will go great with my daily mommy uniform of boots, black tights, long black tee and moto jacket.

Hat: I love the hat, it is so soft and warm &amp; fits me fine (I must have a big head). I tried it with a low side pony and it looked good.

Indie Lee: I don't love the smell of the face wash, but I don't hate it. It looks nice on my bathroom tray, didn't dry out my skin &amp; didn't irritate my eyes.

Perfume: This scent is not my thing. I wish they would have put in a home item &amp; a fun piece of jewelry instead because this box seriously felt like it was missing something &amp; perfume is too personal. It would be nearly impossible to please even half of their subscribers with any fragrance.

Lipstick: Too dark for me.

Gummie candy: Huh? I still don't get this one.

Over all I'm happy with the box &amp; glad I got it. I like the three more expensive items &amp; I can swap the rest or use as stocking stuffers but I'm not over the moon. I really think last fall's box was better &amp; I'm sad I missed it. I'm a sucker for these &amp; can't be stopped so I really hope that the Christmas LE rocks my socks.


----------



## AMaas (Sep 8, 2014)

I have tried the perfume a couple of times now and it is growing on me. At first I picked up a dark element in the scent that I didn't care for as it didn't seem to connect with the sweetness. It took me a while to put my finger on it, but I think it is leather. Maybe that is what the "vamp essence" is in the scent (from the website description). Once it dries down, though, it leaves a nice warm essence that actually lingers for a long time.


----------



## CSCS2 (Sep 8, 2014)

Re: the scarf, I was (like someone a few pages back) 99.99% ready to sell or swap the scarf but I tried it on and I love it! Scarves are usually too bulky on me but this is really flattering and the pattern/color is beautiful.

Also, I saw some 100% viscose Rag &amp; Bone scarves for $145 so it seems like the $140 price tag on the Marchesa may not be that inflated (well, yes, super inflated in terms of quality but in line with designer prices).


----------



## camel11 (Sep 8, 2014)

Got my box today!

I really really love the scarf -- I happened to have on a light cream sweater when I opened the box, and it looked gorgeous with it.  I also like it just hung over my neck with a white tee/dark jeans.  BUT, I agree, generally with the assessment it is not work $140.  I actually think Rag &amp; Bone is the biggest rip off ever, as are similar brands, that sell made in China garments/accessories using cheapo synthetic fibers for $$$.  Basically, that describes this scarf.  The quality is not much better than something I find on the street for $10 on Broadway.  

I have almost finished the bag of gummies -- Love.  Want moree.  

Hat: Selling.  I loved the spoiler, but not flattering on me.

Perfume: Selling.  Not a perfume gal, so nothing against it/the inclusion of perfume.

Face Wash: Been meaning to try Indie Lee.  It left my face really soft, so hopefully it won't irritate my very easily angered skin.

Lipstick: Have a nearly identical shade.  Swapped.

So... definitely not worth the $100.  Too bad.  The resort box was awesome for me.  The summer box was Meh, but I LOVED that necklace and olive oil.  May wait for spoilers for the next LE box before deciding to buy it.


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Sep 9, 2014)

AMaas said:


> I have tried the perfume a couple of times now and it is growing on me. At first I picked up a dark element in the scent that I didn't care for as it didn't seem to connect with the sweetness. It took me a while to put my finger on it, but I think it is leather. Maybe that is what the "vamp essence" is in the scent (from the website description). Once it dries down, though, it leaves a nice warm essence that actually lingers for a long time.


That sounds better to me than the sweet descriptions. I like perfumes with leather, pepper and "dark" spices. Does it also stay sweet? Not sure if I would like the combo.


----------



## brainybeauty (Sep 9, 2014)

My box arrived yesterday! I thought it had a lot of promise when I saw the spoilers, but I was pretty disappointed with it once I saw it in person. My thoughts:

I'll use the hat. I have a large head, so it works for me, haha!

The gummies are delicious!

I'll use the face wash--I like the smell! Just hoping it doesn't cause me to breakout as I have sensitive skin. I haven't tried this brand in the past, but if I enjoy the face wash I may purchase more from them. 

I really don't like the scarf. The print is not my style. It is also pretty small and like many of you have mentioned, the quality just isn't there. I'll gift it to someone I think will appreciate it more.

The lipstick color just doesn't work for me. Gave it my mom, who has a much darker skin tone.

Couldn't stand the perfume. It does kind of remind me of Pink Sugar, which I loved as a teen, but a bit muskier. Donating to a local charity. 

Overall, this ended up being a disappointment. I feel like the September box is a better box, and certainly more "fall" than this. I felt like they just threw a bunch of random things together and tried to call it fall style box because its September. 

Thankfully, this was a gift, so I didn't pay for it. However, it has me second-guessing whether I'll purchase the winter special edition box. I loved last year's fall box and winter box, but haven't been impressed since.


----------



## camel11 (Sep 9, 2014)

I think I need to remember to skip the future boxes -- even if it sells out, someone ALWAYS sells their box.  Also, each piece of the box always ends up on ebay, so I could save money by buying the pieces I love.  I ALSO need to remind myself that as much as I may like a scarf spoiler, I am barred from spending money on any more scarfs.  I literally needed a wallet this month and can't buy it because I'm now on a low-buy and spend that money instead on a cheap scarf and gummies.  Hopefully I have success selling the rest on ebay so I can recoup some costs...


----------



## maenad25 (Sep 9, 2014)

I need help styling this scarf!  I am wearing it today but having trouble. Mostly because it is too short and too thin. I am big-busted and if I try it as an infinity scarf, it looks more like a necklace.  I am wearing it with one loop right now and it still looks too short. If someone can point me to some Instagram photos or selfies with styling ideas, I would appreciate it!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 9, 2014)

I should finally have my box tonight when I get home...I can't wait to see the what big deal is about the scarf...oh and the hat...oh AND the perfume.


----------



## LabiosRojos (Sep 9, 2014)

Got it! Time to start celebrating my B'Day :mussical:

Love the hat, color, style and fit :luv:

Like the scarf colors. Fabric mostly b/c is lightweight. Pattern not so much, but will wear as colors stand out :glasses:  not the lovely pattern :blink2:

Love the Lipstick. Color is great for Fall/Winter. Feel is versatile. :satisfied:

Gummies :lick:

Perfume...   Then again someone else could love gifting :huh:  or could be used as bathroom spray :w00t:

:drive:


----------



## sldb (Sep 9, 2014)

I think I'm in the very small minority here, but I do like the Special Edition box. I certainly like it more than the September Popsugar box. For the September box, the only things I'm interested in are the scarf and the chocolate. I'm really not even sure what I'm going to do with the rest of the items. Blah. Several people have commented that the regular box is more fall-oriented than the LE box. I don't see how it is fall themed at all, really.

Anyway, I'm wearing the scarf from the LE box today. Second time I've worn it and I've gotten lots of compliments. It's not a pattern I would have picked out, but the colors are beautiful and it drapes well. It seems like a more formal, more dressed up accessory.

I love the lipstick. Such a pretty color and it lasts forever on.

I also really like the perfume. It definitely has a sharp dark note at first, but that quickly fades and you are left with a really pretty warm vanilla scent.

The face wash is, well, facial cleanser. But it is mild and effective. I will use the entire bottle.

I haven't tried the gummies  yet. Yes, I would have preferred something pumpkinish, but I'm guessing that they were going for the whole Fashion Week thing with the shapes of the candy.

The hat is soft and a little big, yes. I'm guessing that it is meant to be worn slouchy. A black version of the same hat is now on the Joie website listed for $98. I played around with it a couple of times and I think that it will be cute.

Are the prices inflated for the hat and scarf? Yes, but so is a lot of fashion. Would I have ever paid that much for either item? No, but it is fun to have them and fun to get two brand new accessory items before they were made available to the retail public.


----------



## naturalactions (Sep 9, 2014)

sldb said:


> I think I'm in the very small minority here, but I do like the Special Edition box. I certainly like it more than the September Popsugar box. For the September box, the only things I'm interested in are the scarf and the chocolate. I'm really not even sure what I'm going to do with the rest of the items. Blah. Several people have commented that the regular box is more fall-oriented than the LE box. I don't see how it is fall themed at all, really.
> 
> Anyway, I'm wearing the scarf from the LE box today. Second time I've worn it and I've gotten lots of compliments. It's not a pattern I would have picked out, but the colors are beautiful and it drapes well. It seems like a more formal, more dressed up accessory.
> 
> ...


Well said! I agree that I don't see the monthly box as being more Fall than the special edition and I like your idea of viewing it as a "Fashion Week box" instead of just strictly Fall. It makes me like the box even more!


----------



## LabiosRojos (Sep 9, 2014)

Forgot...Facewash great to see more of something everyone can use... :drive:


----------



## LabiosRojos (Sep 9, 2014)

...and yes the perfume is very similar to one we got during the Summer. The difference imo is that the Summer one had a more beach, suntan lotion kind of fragrance. This one smells to me like cotton candy...with a hint of vanilla. Seriously, I use the Summer one as a room spray, and I will use this one the same way :smileno:


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 9, 2014)

maenad25 said:


> I need help styling this scarf!  I am wearing it today but having trouble. Mostly because it is too short and too thin. I am big-busted and if I try it as an infinity scarf, it looks more like a necklace.  I am wearing it with one loop right now and it still looks too short. If someone can point me to some Instagram photos or selfies with styling ideas, I would appreciate it!


http://marchesavoyage.shopstyle.com/collections/frontpage/products/printed-scarf


----------



## maenad25 (Sep 9, 2014)

@ Thanks! That is almost the exact outfit I have on but I have jeans and a black cardigan as well.


----------



## LabiosRojos (Sep 9, 2014)

@@maenad25 Check out this video in YouTube...'25 ways to wear a scarf in 4.5 minutes!' :drive:


----------



## QuixoticGirly (Sep 10, 2014)

sldb said:


> I think I'm in the very small minority here, but I do like the Special Edition box. I certainly like it more than the September Popsugar box. For the September box, the only things I'm interested in are the scarf and the chocolate. I'm really not even sure what I'm going to do with the rest of the items. Blah. Several people have commented that the regular box is more fall-oriented than the LE box. I don't see how it is fall themed at all, really.
> 
> Anyway, I'm wearing the scarf from the LE box today. Second time I've worn it and I've gotten lots of compliments. It's not a pattern I would have picked out, but the colors are beautiful and it drapes well. It seems like a more formal, more dressed up accessory.
> 
> ...


Very well said! I love the scarf &amp; hat, seriously love. I like the face wash a lot and the longer I have the box the more I love it over all. Someone had a great idea to use the perfume as a room spray. Now I'm kind of wishing I'd kept the St Tropez spray from a few boxes ago. I love the scarf so much, I traded for an extra. If everything is still on my swap list by Christmas, I'm going to have some lovely gifts to give. I'm also so excited for the September box! I won't use everything in it, but it's such a stellar deal with the scarf and discount code, I really need to stop myself from getting a third.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Sep 10, 2014)

I got my box yesterday.  For the most part I'm pretty pleased with the:


scarf, it's wonderfully light, I wish it was a bit longer but I'm wearing it with a black t and jeans today, the blue is beautiful,
hat is a little big for me, I have a smaller head but if I just fold the front edges under it will be a perfectly cozy WINTER hat, I love it,
perfume reminds me of a sweet musk, if that's even possible.  My boyfriend said he liked it too, I'll wear it,
lipstick works for me, but I'm not a big lipstick wearing gal. I have several reds too but I'm game to try out a new brand and who doesn't need a nice new red lipstick for fall?
The less than stellar items for me are the:


gummies, yuck. I just don't like gummy candy unless it's sour patch kids  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> gave them to my boyfriend, I think he ate most of the package while playing that new game...divinity? Destiny?  I don't know whatever it was....I don't think he even realized they were gummy shoes, sunglasses and purses,
Face cleanser, I really wanted to like this item but the smell, I just do NOT like it......my boyfriend said it smelled like feet. HA! I might put it up for swapping. If all else fails I can just use it as hand soap followed up with a slightly more appealing hand cream.  
Overall I'm pretty pleased with the box, I wish I liked the cleanser more and wish the food items was a bit more "fall" like but.  I also LOVED the polka dot tissue paper!


----------



## jbird1175 (Sep 10, 2014)

Welp, my box shows it was delivered to the post office on Friday. I should have received it by now...and I haven't. I've emailed PS and have asked for a refund which I am thinking is what they would have done anyhow b/c I know the box is sold out. 

I have mixed feelings... I was pretty pleased with the box, but was bummed it was not more "Fall themed". I would have loved to get my hands on the hat and cleanser...

Maybe my box will still show up? I dunno... I am torn. I like the look of the box but it's a bit hard for me to justify the cost of it.


----------



## Ruffinette (Sep 10, 2014)

So I've had my box for a week now and I still feel gutted. Nothing about this box was fall related and the curation still seems to me to be centered around whatever companies wanted to donate items as promos rather than giving subscribers the best experience possible. I mean, I just really feel like I got completely burned. I also bought the resort box and while it wasn't really my cup of tea, I could see the curation. This one... I just don't know what they were thinking.


----------



## MelissaB (Sep 10, 2014)

I wish my box had gotten lost  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lorikauai (Sep 11, 2014)

My box arrived today. I live in Hawaii so I'm just about always last. Wow the box seemed tiny. The winter hat is useless (of course) and looks sort of standard and like nothing special to me through the plastic (didn't even bother to take it out since it's going straight to ebay). The lipstick and cleanser are okay. The perfume is odd? I just don't get the scent. I am one of the few who loved the St Tropez one which I've worn almost every day this summer but I don't know about this one. The scarf feels cheap, but at least it isn't a winter scarf. The gummies are gummies and taste just like Haribo to me but they are fine (and didn't melt despite the heat). I feel like the lipstick is the only thing remotely fall-ish in this box, which is just sad.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Sep 11, 2014)

Ruffinette said:


> So I've had my box for a week now and I still feel gutted. Nothing about this box was fall related and the curation still seems to me to be centered around whatever companies wanted to donate items as promos rather than giving subscribers the best experience possible. I mean, I just really feel like I got completely burned. I also bought the resort box and while it wasn't really my cup of tea, I could see the curation. This one... I just don't know what they were thinking.



I'm the same way. This box is meh for a monthly one but extremely poor for a LE one. I wasted almost 110$ on this and the only thing I liked were the gummies. I'm quite sure I can find desginer gummies for a much better price. Now I'm stuck trying to sell everything on eBay to cover what I spent. If the items were higher quality designer pieces I wouldn't have a problem doing that but the hat and scarf are Target level quality at designer prices. They'll be a pain to sell for anywhere near 50% the MSRP.

This is the last LE for me. Barring them revealing specific items or the entire box's contents I'm no longer believing their BS about the curation of the LE boxes. They burned me on the Resort LE and spent months giving me the runaround on replacements without defects for the clutches and now this box is just sitting in the corner of my living room.


----------



## kristab94 (Sep 11, 2014)

After having the LE scarf and the scarf from the Sept box both in my hand...the Sept scarf blows the LE out of the water.  It's really crazy how much more I love the Sept scarf; I like the design better, the feeling of the material better, and it's just larger and more substantial.


----------



## sylarana (Sep 11, 2014)

I actually prefer the one in the LE box .. I think it'll be easier to wear for me (once it cools down enough to even consider wearing a scarf). But, I'm glad that they are so different .. one dark and more formal-elegant and the other more the flimsy hippie-boheme kind of thing.

I'm not unhappy with the LE box, but it's the first LE box that I wouldn't have bought knowing the contents. I would just never have gotten two new scarves within 2 weeks .. especially living in CA.


----------



## sophisticate (Sep 17, 2014)

sylarana said:


> I actually prefer the one in the LE box .. I think it'll be easier to wear for me (once it cools down enough to even consider wearing a scarf). But, I'm glad that they are so different .. one dark and more formal-elegant and the other more the flimsy hippie-boheme kind of thing.
> 
> I'm not unhappy with the LE box, but it's the first LE box that I wouldn't have bought knowing the contents. I would just never have gotten two new scarves within 2 weeks .. especially living in CA.


Ugh, tell me about it.

It's 90F in my room.... at 2:00am. I'm dying to use the scarves, but WHENNNN.


----------



## Sadejane (Sep 17, 2014)

kristab94 said:


> After having the LE scarf and the scarf from the Sept box both in my hand...the Sept scarf blows the LE out of the water.  It's really crazy how much more I love the Sept scarf; I like the design better, the feeling of the material better, and it's just larger and more substantial.


I couldn't agree with you more!  I just got my September monthly box yesterday and feel like that scarf is so appropriate for fall.  The Marchesa scarf just didn't do it for me (despite the high price tag).   

It seems like Popsugar is having a difficult time finding companies who want to work with them on the higher end boxes and they're just throwing in whatever they can get.  It all seemed desperate, as the last few $100 boxes have been.  I've only worn the lipstick once (I actually like the lipstick we got in this month's Ipsy bag wayyy better!), and the knit cap isn't anything special (outside of having a Joie tag sewn into it).  

I'm also annoyed that a the box itself was so small and cheap.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheaC (Sep 18, 2014)

I have an idea for a next fall special edition box. How about a student edition? For college students. It could include cute notebooks, a backpack, tech stuff, some scarfs, and a lot of home items for the dorm. I would love to see that multi-purpose kitchen kit that looks like a wine bottle buzzfeed keeps posting about.


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 21, 2014)

only if they told us since it would isolate the majority of the demographics they serve


----------



## boxesandboxes (Sep 21, 2014)

actually, that could be one of those special boxes they do - like the baby and bridesmaid ones. that would be good. then ppl who it fits could get it. and those that don't wouldn't be sent boxes that wouldnt apply.  good idea.


----------



## ladyrox (Oct 1, 2014)

Assuming most folks got this survey link for the Fall Style and September boxes - 





No idea if they'll actually read/take to heart my comments, but I nonetheless found it pretty therapeutic to vent my frustrations with the Fall Style box.


----------



## nikkicorleone (Oct 1, 2014)

Just completed that review survey.

Hopefully they take what we all say, to heart.

Still a bit upset over here, lol!


----------



## Weebs (Oct 1, 2014)

I ranted like a lunatic with my opinions on the FALL LE box.  I couldn't help it.  Who sends out stripper perfume, face wash that smells like fruit, a blue scarf, gummies and a winter hat in a FALL LE box? POPSUGAR - that's who!  The only thing even remotely fall was the lipstick and I don't wear lipstick at all.  I was seriously disappointed in that box.


----------



## nicepenguins (Oct 2, 2014)

The scarf is a GWP now, so I feel super special.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://marchesavoyage.shopstyle.com/collections/frontpage/products/printed-scarf?utm_medium=email&amp;utm_source=shopstyle.com&amp;utm_content=20141002_mv_ssded_gwp&amp;utm_campaign=marchesa


----------



## nikkicorleone (Oct 2, 2014)

nicepenguins said:


> The scarf is a GWP now, so I feel super special.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />http://marchesavoyag...mpaign=marchesa


this is so great. -__- lol


----------



## pbpink (Oct 2, 2014)

nicepenguins said:


> The scarf is a GWP now, so I feel super special.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> http://marchesavoyage.shopstyle.com/collections/frontpage/products/printed-scarf?utm_medium=email&amp;utm_source=shopstyle.com&amp;utm_content=20141002_mv_ssded_gwp&amp;utm_campaign=marchesa


this is ridiculous, we need to do something girls!! 

i can not find a way to get in touch with PS, they don't write back to answer any questions, they say they are too busy and i have return protection with amex that may be used for 1st time ever!!

i wonder if amex has a number for PS? hmmmmm......


----------



## Kdlane (Oct 2, 2014)

ladyrox said:


> Assuming most folks got this survey link for the Fall Style and September boxes -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did too! haha!!  I wonder if anybody ever wins the Visa Gift Card?


----------



## HazelG (Oct 2, 2014)

nicepenguins said:


> The scarf is a GWP now, so I feel super special.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> http://marchesavoyage.shopstyle.com/collections/frontpage/products/printed-scarf?utm_medium=email&amp;utm_source=shopstyle.com&amp;utm_content=20141002_mv_ssded_gwp&amp;utm_campaign=marchesa


Well... it's a GWP of a $495 dress or a $595 jacket...


----------

